# Hilo de la música clásica, autores y compositores. En respuesta a la masonada de Oxford de menospreciar la cultura blanca.



## Federico JL (30 Mar 2021)

Vivaldi.


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Al-paquia (30 Mar 2021)

Un paseillo barroco para salir reenfrozado de la realidad banal de la agenda 2030 moronegra.


----------



## Sievert (30 Mar 2021)

Mi granito de arena, entre los muchos granitos de una "playa" de obras maravillosas:


----------



## Erwin (30 Mar 2021)

Una delicia rusa


----------



## parserito (30 Mar 2021)

Orgásmica melodía.


----------



## Sievert (30 Mar 2021)

Otro granito de arena de esa inmensa playa:

Una maravilla


----------



## TercioVascongado (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## palmerita (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Al-paquia (30 Mar 2021)

Ahora una colección para que te haga catacroquer sin necesidad de tomarte la pervitina:


----------



## fachacine (30 Mar 2021)

Debussy tampoco era negro, que les jodan


----------



## Sievert (30 Mar 2021)

El bueno de Antonio Vivaldi era muy prolífico, y todo lo que hacía rozaba la excelencia:


----------



## Sievert (30 Mar 2021)

No sé por qué razón no tiene ya una chincheta este hilo.



*@calopez : CHINCHETA PARA ESTE HILO*


----------



## Sievert (30 Mar 2021)

"Nunca rompas el silencio si no es para mejorarlo"
Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## kronopio (30 Mar 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## algemeine (30 Mar 2021)

La mejor de Wagner, que cambio la historia de la musica con su sublime y revolucionario acorde, y para que de paso le salgan urticarias y lloriqueen y se sientan muy muy ofendidos los que promocionan la destruccion de la cultura occidental:



Y como son internacionalistas que odian España les dejo esto de propina:


----------



## Pedre (30 Mar 2021)

No ase falta disir nada mas


----------



## capas (30 Mar 2021)

Deléitense


----------



## SBrixton (31 Mar 2021)

Arrogancia Blanca Maxima
Desde la URSS de Stalin
Waltz n2 de Shostakovich

Con algunos segundos de Marrcelo Mastroianni, creo que en Ojos Negros, no la he revisto desde 1989, Burt Lancaster con Claudia Cardinale en el epilogo de El Gatopardo.

Como dice mas abajo @Siervet tambien aparecen Vitorio de Sicca y Steawart Range, a mi al principio me parecio Rock Hudson.

Y tambien Omar Shariff, que se puede confundir con mas de Mastroianni. Egipcio, que siempre fue como un Caballero Blanco mas, aunque desconozco su religion y demas biografia, aparte de haber dormido con miles de las mas bellas hembras de su tiempo.


----------



## daesrd (31 Mar 2021)

Que coqueteó con la masonería, por cierto...


----------



## Sievert (31 Mar 2021)

SBrixton dijo:


> Arrogancia Blanca Maxima
> Desde la URSS de Stalin
> Walts n2 de Shostakovich
> 
> Con algunos segundos de Marrcelo Mastroianni, creo que en Ojos Negros, no la he revisto desde 1989, Burt Lancaster con Claudia Cardinale en el epilogo de El Gatopardo.



Si no me equivoco, en ese corto aparece Vittorio de Sica y Stewart Granger.


----------



## Sievert (31 Mar 2021)

Para relajarse y descansar bien:


----------



## Genomito (31 Mar 2021)

Si Albéniz fuese alemán, sería el más grande talento pianístico de la historia. Aún así, la Suite Iberia está considerada por muchos como la obra cumbre del piano.

Una de sus piezas emblemáticas, "El Corpus Christi en Sevilla". Tocada por uno de los pianistas actuales más influyentes. -Chino por supuesto. Nos guste o no, los últimos grandes genios al piano, salvo excepciones, son chinos: Lang Lang, Yundi Li, Yuja Wang...-

¿A qué les recuerda la melodía inicial?. Pocos saben del hondo legado cultural de nuestra historia.


----------



## Genomito (31 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Una delicia rusa



Pues sí.

Tras la Revolución Rusa, Rachmaninov abandonó Rusia con su familia hacia EEUU.

Un tipo de 2 metros al piano. Las manos más grandes que se recuerdan. Libró por los pelos del comunismo.


----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## cataubas (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Billy Ray (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## UNGERN (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Mar 2021)

Las personas de bien no podemos permanecer impasibles ante esto. Hay que arreglar como sea este hilo fascista:




No pasarán!


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2021)

Romanticismo alemán, con la Sinfonía Renana de Schumann:



Ruso, con la cuarta de Chaikovsky, una obra personalísima como pocas:



O Debussy con su revolucionario Preludio a la Siesta de un Fauno:


----------



## Sievert (31 Mar 2021)

Genomito dijo:


> Si Albéniz fuese alemán, sería el más grande talento pianístico de la historia. Aún así, la Suite Iberia está considerada por muchos como la obra cumbre del piano.
> 
> Una de sus piezas emblemáticas, "El Corpus Christi en Sevilla". Tocada por uno de los pianistas actuales más influyentes. -Chino por supuesto. Nos guste o no, los últimos grandes genios al piano, salvo excepciones, son chinos: Lang Lang, Yundi Li, Yuja Wang...-
> 
> ¿A qué les recuerda la melodía inicial?. Pocos saben del hondo legado cultural de nuestra historia.



JE JE, La Tarara, por ahí andaba una "versión" de Ana Belén.

Y sí, toda la razón con Isaac Albéniz, los british del futuro no van a saber si era músico o astronáuta.


----------



## Sievert (31 Mar 2021)

Las variaciones Goldberg, para coger ímpetu a lo largo de su audición y afrontar el día con energía .

Al piano Glenn Gould, tan raro, estravagante, y estrafalario, como virtuoso. Lástima que falleción prematuramente. 

Grabó las Goldberg dos veces.

Son cuatro partes, creo.


----------



## Pitu24 (31 Mar 2021)

Federico JL dijo:


> *Hilo de la música clásica, autores y compositores. En respuesta a la masonada de Oxford de menospreciar la cultura blanca.*



Si fuera verdad que quieren eliminar el supremacismo blanco...

...se limitarían a rescatar la verdadera historia de América, donde misiones jesuíticas enseñaban música avanzada a los indios, dando lugar a composiciones de indios tan maravillosas como estas:


----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2021)

Pitu24 dijo:


> Si fuera verdad que quieren eliminar el supremacismo blanco...
> 
> ...se limitarían a rescatar la verdadera historia de América, donde misiones jesuíticas enseñaban música avanzada a los indios, dando lugar a composiciones de indios tan maravillosas como estas:



Su intención es imponer su globalismo de corte anglosajón a todos los niveles entre las masas (buena parte de la mal llamada música latina no deja de ser un producto made in USA). Por eso, en lugar de rescatar esas bellas obras se dedican a promover lo suyo.


----------



## algemeine (31 Mar 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Las personas de bien no podemos permanecer impasibles ante esto. Hay que arreglar como sea este hilo fascista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te la dedico endofobo:


----------



## algemeine (31 Mar 2021)

El dios de la polifonia, para que les estalle el cerebro a los endofobos. PALESTRINA:


----------



## nyyrikki (31 Mar 2021)

no lo he visto tras darle un repaso al hilo



supongo que hasta los mas ajenos a la música clásica la reconocerán a partir de 6:18

EDITO: se me paso, veo que esta repetido . La dejo aun asi para quien la quiera escuchar sin ser solo de piano


----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Mar 2021)

algemeine dijo:


> Te la dedico endofobo:



El futuro será reggaetonero o no será!


----------



## algemeine (31 Mar 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> El futuro será reggaetonero o no será!



Traduce el titulo de lo que he puesto, y tendras mi respuesta.


----------



## algemeine (31 Mar 2021)

nyyrikki dijo:


> no lo he visto tras darle un repaso al hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya que la pones pon la original y con cadencia "ad libitum". Anda te lo arreglo!


----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Mar 2021)

algemeine dijo:


> Traduce el titulo de lo que he puesto, y tendras mi respuesta.



Jajajajajajaja


----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Mar 2021)

Basil Poledouris, Vangelis y Zimmer tienen cabida en este hilo?


----------



## jm666 (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Eric Finch (31 Mar 2021)

Cuando en El África los reinos negros vivían su edad de oro en Europa todavía se componía de esta forma:


----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Maestro Panda (31 Mar 2021)

Sinfonía española- Edouard Lalo


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## OberOst (31 Mar 2021)

Os traigo una pieza del mejicano Jose Pablo Moncayo que a mi me encanta, Huapango


----------



## cataubas (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Pedre (31 Mar 2021)

Nuevas generaciones interpretando grandes clásicos, esta canción yo la conocí de niño por el juego "Tetris"

Yo creo que al forero @arriondas le va a gustar


----------



## Sievert (31 Mar 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Basil Poledouris, Vangelis y Zimmer tienen cabida en este hilo?



A ver, este es un foro libre, de momento, y puedes postear lo que quieras, pero esos músicos no son de música clásica, con ser excelentes en su trabajo. 

A Poledouris y Zimmer solo los tengo un poco escuchados en sus composiciones para cine, pero a Vangelis, muchísimo, como a casi todos de la llamada "new age", Michael Nyman, Lito Vitale, Suzanne Ciani, Richard Stolzman, Win Mertens, Anne Clark, Yanni, Chris Spheris, Paul Voudouris, etc. etc., fantásticos todos ellos, y daría para hilo entretenido.


----------



## RalphWiggum (31 Mar 2021)

.
.


----------



## Sievert (31 Mar 2021)

Magia de Beethoven interpretada por tres "grandes" y una gran orquesta, dirigidos por un grande, todo a lo grande.



Y para seguir con lo grande de Beethoven, ¡qué más grande que la Gran Fuga!



Aunque Beethoven también componía "rarezas" deliciosas:


----------



## The Hellion (31 Mar 2021)

Así se ensalza a Dios en Europa


----------



## Mig29 (31 Mar 2021)

Muchas gracias por el hilo, me han hecho ustedes volver a confiar en la humanidad, aunque sea mínimamente. 



Una de mis operas favoritas, pude disfrutar de ella por ultima hace poco mas de un año en el Teatro Real, antes de que nos encerrasen por el puto bicho.


----------



## fachacine (31 Mar 2021)

De Smetana (otro blanco, que se jodan) el "Má Vlast: Vltava", usado por Terence Malick en "El árbol de la vida" cuando Jessica Chastain con su hijo en brazos le señala al cielo y le dice "Allí es donde vive Dios"


----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2021)

Largo de Xerxes (Händel) con Lisa Gerrard


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)

Los franceses tambien hacen buena musica.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)

Y los rusos... no digamos...


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (31 Mar 2021)

fuerza y elegancia

 la marcha radetzky cantada


 obra maestra Johann Gottfried Piefke. Piefke compusó mayoria marchas Prusianas.

 Prussian Gloria de Piefke

No podría parar de subir temazos!!!!


----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2021)

La Pasión según San Mateo, JS Bach




"Wir setzen uns mit Tränen nieder"


----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2021)

Purcell, Funeral por la Reina Mary:


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)

Esto para mi ya es musica clásica.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)

Debe haber otro hilo de musica Clasica del siglo XX, que la hay:


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## arriondas (31 Mar 2021)

Antes ha salido Smetana, así que no puedo evitar poner una de mis favoritas del checo, la ópera La Novia Vendida. De inspiración popular, tan checa como el codillode cerdo asado con knedliky y la Staropramen



Supongo que alguno por aquí conoce esta obra del francés Chausson, el Poème para violín y orquesta. 



Y uno ruso, Glinka, el padre de la escuela rusa, con una obra inspirada en su visita a España donde hace gala de ese cristalino estilo de orquestación que influenciará a posteriores compositores rusos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Mar 2021)

Peazo recopilación estais montando a lo tonto...

Vaya ahí mi agradecimiento a todos.

A mi me encanta, aunque mis conocimientos en el tema son nulos. 

Voy a poner esto, supongo que si es dieciochesco algo de clásicos tendra:


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Pedre (31 Mar 2021)

De las 4 estaciones, esta interpretación es la que más me gusta, Janine Jansen, y además ella me parece muy guapa


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)

Pedre dijo:


> De las 4 estaciones, esta interpretación es la que más me gusta, Janine Jansen, y además ella me parece muy guapa



A mi Mary Samuelsen me sigue pareciendo la mejor en Vivaldi.

Las mujeres estan tocanco muy bien el violin y el piano, quiza mejor que los hombres, tienen dedos mas hábiles.

Y hay unas orientales que dan miedo....


----------



## Pedre (31 Mar 2021)

Suite de flauta de Bach, divertida y espiritual (saludos a a Jethro Tull de parte de Bouree )


----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## superloki (31 Mar 2021)

Mi tema preferido de Mozart desde que era un niño... Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major


----------



## cataubas (1 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los franceses tambien hacen buena musica.



Un pequeño estracto. Pero es redonda de principio a fin.


----------



## Ookami (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## cataubas (1 Abr 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el hilo, me han hecho ustedes volver a confiar en la humanidad, aunque sea mínimamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2021)

No sé si puede considerarse música clásica. Pero esta BSO es un bálsamo para el espíritu.


----------



## elena francis (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Leporello (1 Abr 2021)

Tres soviéticos poco habituales

Mijaíl Tariverdiev


Alexey Rybnikov


Isaac Schwartz


----------



## dayan (1 Abr 2021)

Soy ateo practicante y la única cosa que me ha hecho dudar de que podría haber una divinidad que inspire al ser humano es esto.



Respecto de la panda de GILIPOLLAS de OXFORD, no voy a opinar, me dan un profundo y sincero ASCO.


----------



## Sievert (1 Abr 2021)

Para relajarse antes de dormir, un concierto para oboe de Alessandro Marcello. El 2º mov., un adagio precioso, sé que se utilizó en una película famosa pero no recuerdo en cual.


----------



## daniguzmán (1 Abr 2021)

Dos oscuros músicos de capilla real:

Vasily Titov, de la capilla de la corte de Ivan V



Philippe Rogier, que trabajó para la corte de Felipe II



Buen hilo supremacista machopatriarcal.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Abr 2021)

*EXTRAORDINARIO DIRECTOR DE ORQUESTA DE 7 AÑOS*
Se llama Edward Yudenich.


Aquí creo que ya es algo más crecidito,


----------



## Sievert (1 Abr 2021)

Para coger brío, así, de buena mañana:


----------



## Sievert (1 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los franceses tambien hacen buena musica.




Por supuesto que sí:

Un aria preciosa que exige mucho del intérprete: Pourquoi me reveiller, del Werther de Jules Massenet

Y nada menos que interpretado por Alfredo Kraus, uno de los grandísimos.


----------



## Madafaca (1 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Por supuesto que sí:
> 
> Un aria preciosa que exige mucho del intérprete: Pourquoi me reveiller, del Werther de Jules Massenet
> 
> Y nada menos que interpretado por Alfredo Kraus, uno de los grandísimos.



En 1994, Kraus representó el Werther en la Opera Cómica de Paris, y al final de la representación tuvo que salir varias veces durante horas a saludar, incluso despues de ducharse y vestirse para marcharse al hotel.
Tanto fue el éxito, que la Gendarmerie tuvo que entrar en el teatro para sacar al público que no se quería ir.
Este sí que era un grande.

Por cierto, se le ofreció ser uno de los 3 tenores, y no quiso, Carreras fue plan B.


----------



## Sievert (1 Abr 2021)

Para todos, naturalmente, pero dedicado a @Penitenciagite!! , al que veo un poco inclinado por la música "fúnebre", Muerte de Sigfrido y marcha fúnebre (Wagner) dirigida por un hombre que por ser un tanto ciclotímico no llegó a ser lo que ahora llamamos un "top", Klaus Tennstedt, y que utilizaron en una película cuyo nombre no recuerdo:

Sobrecogedora:


----------



## Sergey Vodka (1 Abr 2021)

Aquí os dejo una típica danza tribal de rusos "negrocs".
Fuck you, Oxford!


----------



## ELVR (1 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Para todos, naturalmente, pero dedicado a @Penitenciagite!! , al que veo un poco inclinado por la música "fúnebre", Muerte de Sigfrido y marcha fúnebre (Wagner) dirigida por un hombre que por ser un tanto ciclotímico no llegó a ser lo que ahora llamamos un "top", Klaus Tennstedt, y que utilizaron en una película cuyo nombre no recuerdo:
> 
> Sobrecogedora:



Excalibur


----------



## Sievert (1 Abr 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Excalibur



Cierto, soy pésimo para los nombres de las pelis.


----------



## Pedre (1 Abr 2021)

Música de hace +700 años


----------



## palmerita (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Al-paquia (1 Abr 2021)

Algunos highlights de la pasión según mateo de Juan Sebastián Riachuelo:




Y de propina:


----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (1 Abr 2021)

Celibidache y Bruckner... La peculiar forma de dirigir del director rumano se adaptaba como un guante a la música del compositor austriaco. Esos _tempi _lentos, esa riqueza de matices... 



Casi dos horas de sinfonía en esta versión, casi nada. El adagio de la la octava es uno de los momentos cumbre del sinfonismo romántico. 

Tampoco podía faltar Holst y su suite sínfonica The Planets. Ciertas bandas sonoras le debe bastante al compositor inglés (hola John, hola Hans...)



Orquesta formada por jovenzuelos, por cierto. Pero lo hacen muy bien.


----------



## ELVR (1 Abr 2021)

Quería poner el Nessun Dorma pero no me decidía por cual sí que cuelgo una selección:


----------



## palmerita (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (1 Abr 2021)

que enérgico petrenko


----------



## elena francis (2 Abr 2021)

Hoy es Viernes Santo. Los Cristianos recordamos el dolor de la Madre que lo fue de Jesús de Nazaret, Dios encarnado en el Hombre que murió para redimirnos de nuestros pecados. Con su sacrificio estableció una Nueva Alianza. Acompañemos hoy a la Virgen María en su dolor.


----------



## daniguzmán (2 Abr 2021)

Hoy Viernes Santo acompañemos a Pedro vertiendo lágrimas amargas al darse cuenta del alcance de su traición. Una de las piezas más sublimes jamás compuestas por un artista negro de los que tanto ensalza Hocsforc


----------



## HvK (2 Abr 2021)

Es curioso, los anglos en compositores de música clásica prácticamente no se comen un colín. Será en parte por eso...


----------



## HvK (2 Abr 2021)

Esta maravilla tan poco conocida del muerto muy joven Hans Rott, gran exponente del romanticismo alemán.


----------



## daniguzmán (2 Abr 2021)

HvK dijo:


> Es curioso, los anglos en compositores de música clásica prácticamente no se comen un colín. Será en parte por eso...



Algo tienen, al fin y al cabo son también _negrocs_ de esos que glorifica Oxford



> De forma dolorosamente sucinta, la música clásica en Reino Unido se ha caracterizado por la fulgurante aparición de personalidades, sin una corriente propia que les una más allá de la evolución marcada por el exterior: Purcell, Handel (admitamos pulpo como animal de compañía), John Field… Habría que esperar al siglo XIX para una mayor proliferación de nombres propios: Arthur Sullivan, Michael Balfe y Frederic Clay dieron forma a la silueta lírica británica, mientras que surgía un cuarteto de ases entre los que ya, por fin, cabe hablar de cohesión: Edward Elgar, Gustav Holst, Ralph Vaughan Williams y Frederick Delius. Posteriormente, ya alcanzado el XX, Reino Unido continuaría con un lugar por derecho en la clásica gracias a Benjamin Britten, William Walton, Michael Tippett… y hasta hoy: Peter Maxwell Davies, George Benjamin, Harrison Birtwistle, Thomas Adès… lo de las islas, ya ven, siempre ha sido una música de futuro.



ELGAR Y EL ROMANTICISMO DE FLEMA INGLESA



Ahora bien, un rasgo muy curioso sí que tienen los anglos, y es que consideran sublimes obras menores de autores mediocres que compusieron poco más que cancioncillas folclóricas.


----------



## HvK (2 Abr 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Algo tienen, al fin y al cabo son también _negrocs_ de esos que glorifica Oxford
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De todas formas,Haendel es más alemán que la chucrut


----------



## daniguzmán (2 Abr 2021)

HvK dijo:


> De todas formas,Haendel es más alemán que la chucrut



_I do agree_, pero su reivindicación angla me cuadra, de la misma manera que admito que podamos nosotros reivindicar legítimamente a Luigi Boccherini o a Philippe Rogier, porque fue en gran parte nuestra idiosincrasia la que ayudó a gestar sus prodigios.


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2021)




----------



## Geologia_Matutina (2 Abr 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Tampoco podía faltar Holst y su suite sínfonica The Planets. Ciertas bandas sonoras le debe bastante al compositor inglés (hola John, hola Hans...)



Cuando John Williams estrenó la OST de Star Wars no paraba de decir que era músico gracias a la influencia de Holst. Sin _The Planets_ no habría querido ser compositor.

Y por eso, la Boston Pops Orchestra cuando tocan SW casi siempre meten _The Planets_. Incluso con John dirigiendo, para que quede claro que el hombre no oculta ni a Holst (ni a Korngold). Un tío que fusila a otro no te publica este disco:






Gustav Holst, John Williams, Boston Pops Orchestra - The Planets - Amazon.com Music


Gustav Holst, John Williams, Boston Pops Orchestra - The Planets - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





Ya de Zimmer sí me esperaría cualquier guarrada tipo "pagar a un negro para que robe una partitura de Holst inédita para que otro negro haga una banda sonora y publicarla con mi nombre".


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (2 Abr 2021)

La tercera sinfonía del polaco Henryk Górecki; esta versión en concreto se vendió como churros, ni la discográfica esperaba algo así. David Zinman dirigiendo a la London Sinfonietta.



La obra es de 1976. Dicen que cuando Pierre Boulez la escuchó por primera vez soltó un sonoro_ merde!_... Es un trabajo que se aleja bastante de lo que imperaba en aquella época. Minimalismo, armonías sencillas y modales, influencias de la música antigua, ciertos paralelismos con las obras de Bruckner a la hora de desarrollarse...


----------



## palmerita (2 Abr 2021)




----------



## curvilineo (2 Abr 2021)

Manuel de Falla se debería oír más. Por decreto.

Y esta es una de las mejores obras (aquí un fragmento) que se hayan escrito:


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2021)

_Un Requiem de un ateo._





_Aunque prefiero la versión de Abbado del 2001. Pero no está integro en youtube_


----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2021)




----------



## Sievert (2 Abr 2021)

palmerita dijo:


>



Un concierto precioso, interpretado por dos de los grandes de todos los tiempos, sin sobreactuaciones, lo cual se "estila" cada vez más. Como ejemplo de sobreactuación, Gidon Kremer, un excelente violinista, pero para oir, no para ver, parece que tiene algún calambre .

Es el mismo concierto:


----------



## Federico JL (2 Abr 2021)

Grandes aportaciones.


----------



## Lammero (2 Abr 2021)

Jews, Communists and Genocidal Hate in “Whiteness Studies” – The Occidental Observer







www.theoccidentalobserver.net


----------



## Sievert (2 Abr 2021)

Richard Strauss, "Así hablaba Zarathustra", Mariss Jansons, obra utilizada, junto a algún otro "clasicazo" en la película de Stanley Kubrick "2001 Una odisea del espacio"


----------



## kronopio (3 Abr 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palmerita (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (3 Abr 2021)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Cuando John Williams estrenó la OST de Star Wars no paraba de decir que era músico gracias a la influencia de Holst. Sin _The Planets_ no habría querido ser compositor.
> 
> Y por eso, la Boston Pops Orchestra cuando tocan SW casi siempre meten _The Planets_. Incluso con John dirigiendo, para que quede claro que el hombre no oculta ni a Holst (ni a Korngold). Un tío que fusila a otro no te publica este disco:
> 
> ...



Korngold es sobre todo conocido por su música para películas de Hollywood, pero también tiene obras muy interesantes, como su concierto para violín:



Estilo postromántico, brillante orquestación... Al igual que Rachmaninov, Korngold fue vapuleado por los críticos y estudiosos; que su música, al igual que la del ruso, no iba a perdurar en el tiempo por usar un lenguaje impersonal y anticuado. Pero se volvieron a equivocar. Como admitió en su día Richard Taruskin al escuchar una sinfonía de Shostakovich en Rusia (la séptima, en concreto), ésta clase de música es la que al final acaba perdurando, mientras que muchos movimientos de vanguardia pasan de largo, olvidados por el amante de la música. Boulez es más recordado por su faceta de director que por la de compositor...


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2021)

_Ya que estamos con Korngold._


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Sievert (3 Abr 2021)

Y para alegrar, no solo los oídos, sino también los ojos, esta interpretación peculiar de una "pequeña" pieza de Bach (tiene tantas "pequeñas" piezas......)

Versión de Lola Astanova 



¿Ya lo habéis visto? pues decidme la marca del piano, venga.


----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Y para alegrar, no solo los oídos, sino también los ojos, esta interpretación peculiar de una "pequeña" pieza de Bach (tiene tantas "pequeñas" piezas......)
> 
> Versión de Lola Astanova
> 
> ...



_Steinway & Sons_


----------



## Sievert (3 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


> _Steinway & Sons_



Y ahora sé sincero, ¿lo viste en la primera visualización?


----------



## Sekum (3 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> ¿Ya lo habéis visto? pues decidme la marca del piano, venga.



¿Qué piano?


----------



## Sievert (3 Abr 2021)

Un pequeño monográfico de Chopin:











La pieza siguiente, Balada No. 1 Op. 23 es la que toca el pianista en "El Pianista", valga la redundancia:



PD.: Editado por enlace caído.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Abr 2021)

Me ha sorprendido que esto tenga 12 millones de visitas y sea ampliamente escuchado en el extranjero.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (3 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Y para alegrar, no solo los oídos, sino también los ojos, esta interpretación peculiar de una "pequeña" pieza de Bach (tiene tantas "pequeñas" piezas......)
> 
> Versión de Lola Astanova
> 
> ...



una maquinona, hay que ver el video con la máxima resolución para disfrutar mejor de las notas musicales como el do de pecho,digo el do sostenido


----------



## Hermericus (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (3 Abr 2021)

mIS DISCULPAS SI YA ESA PUESTO, NO ME HE LEIDO TODO EL FORO.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Abr 2021)

Y no sólo la clásica!!!


----------



## daniguzmán (3 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Y para alegrar, no solo los oídos, sino también los ojos, esta interpretación peculiar de una "pequeña" pieza de Bach (tiene tantas "pequeñas" piezas......)
> 
> Versión de Lola Astanova
> 
> ...



Toma mi thanks lleno de grumo.

Eso no se hace, desgraciado.

Este hilo era para elevar el alma, no para empinar los apéndices heteropatriarcales.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (3 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Y para alegrar, no solo los oídos, sino también los ojos, esta interpretación peculiar de una "pequeña" pieza de Bach (tiene tantas "pequeñas" piezas......)
> 
> Versión de Lola Astanova
> 
> ...



Steinway and sons,me merezco un thanks


----------



## daniguzmán (3 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido que esto tenga 12 millones de visitas y sea ampliamente escuchado en el extranjero.



Las castañuelas son muy admiradas en todas partes, es impresionante la garra y el empaque que aportan cuatro tablillas ejecutadas por las manos adecuadas. Al igual que la guitarra, no las inventamos, pero las conservamos y las transmitimos como ningún otro país.


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Abr 2021)

Ojalá esta música se pudiera escuchar en una radio pública en España

Porque cada vez que pongo RNE Clásica están con gitaneo, sudaqueo, músicas tribales...


----------



## Sievert (4 Abr 2021)

Rachmaninov: Momento musical Op. 16 No. 4, soberbio.

Doy a elegir interpretación, que luego no me digan que si esto que si lo otro.


----------



## doryan (4 Abr 2021)

Que tal un poco de barroco?


----------



## Sievert (4 Abr 2021)

Y volvemos a Chopin, Fantasía-Impromptu, op. 66 , y aquí no lo dudo, pongo a Lola, una excepcional intérprete del gran Chopin:


----------



## doryan (4 Abr 2021)

Francesca Caccini fue una compositora, cantante, profesora de música y poetisa italiana de comienzos del Barroco. Fue la primera mujer en componer una ópera.


----------



## doryan (4 Abr 2021)

Aquí abre directo :


----------



## Sievert (4 Abr 2021)

Pues volvamos al barroco de la mano de D. Antonio, un concierto precioso. Atención al 2º mov., una delicia.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Y ahora sé sincero, ¿lo viste en la primera visualización?



No


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2021)

part I


part II


part III


----------



## daniguzmán (4 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


> part I
> 
> 
> part II
> ...



Abrumador ¿Cómo podían estos ancestros nuestros tocar el cielo con la punta de los dedos mientras que nosotros nos dedicamos en nuestros días a venerar bailes tribales primitivos? No se explica.


----------



## daniguzmán (4 Abr 2021)

También tendríamos que traer muestras de la inmunda Edad Media europea, la edad oscura, la era de la ignorancia del hombre blanco, mientras el sarraceno inventaba las canalizaciones de agua, que hasta entonces el europeo bebía aire; canciones monofónicas, juglaría y clerecía repugnantes que atrasaron milenios el desarrollo de Europa, hasta que llegaron los manteros y los menas a enseñarnos lo que es la civilización real.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2021)




----------



## daniguzmán (4 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



Descubrí a Jordi Savall siendo un chaval en 1992, a la Folía, a Marin Marais, a Sainte-Colombe, y a Jean-Baptiste Lully, en unos multicines de Madrid, porque lo único potable ese día era Tous les matins du monde.

Años después tuve el privilegio de oír en persona al mejor violista de gamba del mundo en una librería del Madrid de los Austrias, la Mahler, y va el Jordi y suelta que espera emocionado la independencia de su Cataluña natal.

Se lo perdono todo por su gran talento y porque engendró a Ariannita que era una ninfa cuando era joven.


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2021)




----------



## Carnemomia (4 Abr 2021)

La esencia del espíritu español, sin patrioterismos.


----------



## Sievert (4 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


> No



Yo tampoco.


----------



## Sievert (4 Abr 2021)

El arte de la polifonía y el maestro Tomás Luis de Victoria, sublime.

Está subtitulado en español, si lo veis (y lo oís), activadlo, es muy interesante. Eso sí, un pelín largo, una hora.

Con el "pedorrismo" de hoy en día , ya me extraña que no haya sido tachado de machista y de alguna otra lindeza, menuda frase suelta el maestro al principio de la primera pieza:

"intercede por el fiel sexo femenino"


----------



## daniguzmán (4 Abr 2021)

Incluso Bach compuso una folía de España:



Edito: he repetido al forero Harman, no se volverá a repetir


----------



## cnk57 (4 Abr 2021)

Merece la pena escuchar el speech.



Atención al de la guitarra (min. 5:29)



Este toca dos guitarras a la vez, y con la polla os mea a los que creéis que la música es cuestión de colores:


----------



## Hoc voluerunt (4 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Para todos, naturalmente, pero dedicado a @Penitenciagite!! , al que veo un poco inclinado por la música "fúnebre", Muerte de Sigfrido y marcha fúnebre (Wagner) dirigida por un hombre que por ser un tanto ciclotímico no llegó a ser lo que ahora llamamos un "top", Klaus Tennstedt, y que utilizaron en una película cuyo nombre no recuerdo:
> 
> Sobrecogedora:



Excalibur. John Boorman


----------



## palmerita (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Abr 2021)

Por si no ha salido. Una De mis favoritas.


----------



## Jabeque (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## kronopio (5 Abr 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doryan (5 Abr 2021)

Que no se nos olvide Diego Ortiz


----------



## doryan (5 Abr 2021)

Esencia del renacimiento Toledano


----------



## doryan (5 Abr 2021)

Giovanni Battista Vitali fue un compositor y violinista italiano del denominado Barroco Medio.

Aquí les dejo esta obra maestra interpretada por la virtuosisima emilie Autumn.


----------



## Sekum (5 Abr 2021)

Aunque ya ha pasado la Semana Santa, y estrictamente no es música clásica:


----------



## palmerita (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Incluso Bach compuso una folía de España:
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: he repetido al forero Harman, no se volverá a repetir



_Al forero Harman no le molesta que se repitan las cosas, y menos si es buena música._


----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## daniguzmán (5 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



La sofisticación y delicadeza de Bach son inauditas.


----------



## daniguzmán (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2021)

_Acabada la Semana Santa, cambio de registro. Hace falta un poco de Alegría._


----------



## cataubas (6 Abr 2021)

El adagio de la cuarta de Mahler. Hilo conductor de la película "El maestro de música", con José van Dam

Gustav Mahler ~ Symphony No. 4 in G major (1901) ~ iii. Ruhevoll {Poco adagio} ≈ Principal theme - YouTube


----------



## palmerita (6 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


> _Acabada la Semana Santa, cambio de registro. Hace falta un *poco *de Alegría._



más que un poco... hace falta muchísimas alegrías, energías y ánimos. no conocía la belle helene, muy estupendo.


----------



## Sievert (6 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


> _Acabada la Semana Santa, cambio de registro. Hace falta un poco de Alegría._




¿Alegría? pues a La Verbena de la Paloma ¿no?


----------



## daniguzmán (6 Abr 2021)

Interesantísimas las voces del responsorio de esta polifonía de Diego Ortiz, parece que cada una busca romperse y destacarse de las demás para elevarse a lo más alto y ser oída desde el cielo. Me refiero a los que responden, no al salmista.



Me recuerdan a los georgianos que cantan en arameo, qué belleza más antigua y eterna.


----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## Choni poligonera (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Urederra (9 Abr 2021)

Polonesa Heróica de Chopin.


----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Urederra (9 Abr 2021)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Sinfonía española- Edouard Lalo




Fue compuesta para que la estrenara y tocará Pablo de Sarasate.


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Abr 2021)

Ya os voy arreglando el hilo, que hay mucha mierda hereje:


----------



## Rex Solis Invictus (9 Abr 2021)

Desconozco si ya las habían subido, pero estas son de mis favoritas (pongo link, pues no se como subir el video aquí mismo).

Prólogo de el retorno de Ulises de Monteverdi




Fragmento de Armida de Lully
**


----------



## palmerita (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Vorsicht (9 Abr 2021)

Sigamos mejorando:


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Abr 2021)

Parece ser que no hay compositores Españoles ( O pocos)


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Sievert (9 Abr 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Parece ser que no hay compositores Españoles ( O pocos)




¿Comorrrrr? ¿pocos? pues aparte de Albéniz, Rodrigo, Falla, Granados, Tárrega, Tomás Luis de Victoria, y alguno más ya citados, pues hay unos cuantos más, vamos a ello, y seguro que me olvido de muchos:

Luys de Narváez



Salvador Bacarisse



Fernando Sor, una maravilla:



Antonio Soler:



Joaquín Turina:



Federico Mompou:



Carlos Suriñach:



Joaquín Nin Culmell



Ernesto Halffter



Antonio Ruiz-Pipó


----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2021)

Hoy 1er domingo después de Pascua corresponden 2 cantatas de JS Bach

BWV 67 - _Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ_





BWV 42 - _Am Abend aber desselbigen Sabbatas_


----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2021)

El crepusculo de los dioses de Wagner, ademas con la leyenda arturica. Uno de los compositores mas detestados por el NOM.


----------



## palmerita (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (12 Abr 2021)

Harman, mira ésto qué bonito. para mi, desconocido total. ->


----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2021)

_Gracias._

_Yo tampoco lo conocía._


----------



## palmerita (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (13 Abr 2021)

Algo de ópera húngara. Ferenc Erkel (autor del himno de Hungría) y su Bank Ban.



Y polaca. Halka, de Stanislaw Moniuszko.


----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## kronopio (14 Abr 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palmerita (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## Pedre (14 Abr 2021)

Como avanzó este hilo, ya iré escuchando poco a poco

No me pareció ver nada de Copland

Sublimes trompetas (el grupo de rock progresivo ELP hizo una gran versión)


Y esta la dirige él mismo, muy buena en mi opinión


----------



## palmerita (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Maestro Panda (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## daniguzmán (15 Abr 2021)

Hace diez años, cuando murió Otón de Habsburgo, el pretendiente a los derechos dinásticos del extinto imperio austro húngaro, en su funeral se decidió usar el requiem del otro Haydn, el gran desconocido, Michael, hermano pequeño del famosísimo Joseph. 

El vídeo está lleno de pompa, y el pequeño Haydn... ¿Qué opinión tendrán los sabios de Oxford de Michael Haydn?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2021)

no habeis puesta nada de exabruptos de musica contemporanea, no logro entenderlo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Plutarko (16 Abr 2021)

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## palmerita (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## daniguzmán (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Sievert (18 Abr 2021)

.....gensanta, hemos nombrado a Haendel, pero ayer viendo un poco los actos fúnebres por la muerte del Duque de Edimburgo, recordé dos obras famosas encargadas a ese grán músico por los reyes Jorge I y Jorge II respectivamente. Los british parece que no tenían los prejuicios que tienen ahora.

Jorge I encargó a Haendel una obra para oir mientras navegaban por el Támesis, de ahí su nombre "Música acuática", fue un éxito rotundo:



Jorge II encargó a Haendel una obra para acompañar los fuegos artificiales para celebrar la firma del tratado de Aquisgrán, y así se quedo con el nombre de "Músuca para los Reales fuegos de artificio". La obra fue un éxito, no así los fuegos que acabaron ocasionando un incendio y quemando un gran retrato del Rey, imagino que alguna cabeza rodaría.



Para alegrar otro poco el hilo , del mismo Haendel, un pasacalle de la Suite No 7 "arreglado" por el músico noruego Johann Halvorsen, e interpretado por Lola :



Aunque para mí, la gran obra de J.F.Haendel son sus conciertos para órgano, una maravilla. Eso sí, son 4 horas y media.



Hala, me voy a ver y oir aportaciones al hilo, que llevo un retraso del copón, estáis subiendo demasiadas obras que desconocía.


----------



## Tiresias (18 Abr 2021)

Precisamente los ingleses tienen uno de los compositores más sublimes, Thomas Tallis.


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2021)

Hoy es 2º Domingo despúes de Pascua _"Misericordias Domini"_, y corresponden las siguientes cantatas de JS Bach


Cantata BWV104 _"Du Hirte Israel, höre"_




Cantata BWV85 _"Ich bin ein guter Hirt"_




Cantata BWV112 _"Der Herr ist mein getreuer Hirt"_


----------



## algemeine (18 Abr 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> .....gensanta, hemos nombrado a Haendel, pero ayer viendo un poco los actos fúnebres por la muerte del Duque de Edimburgo, recordé dos obras famosas encargadas a ese grán músico por los reyes Jorge I y Jorge II respectivamente. Los british parece que no tenían los prejuicios que tienen ahora.
> 
> Jorge I encargó a Haendel una obra para oir mientras navegaban por el Támesis, de ahí su nombre "Música acuática", fue un éxito rotundo:
> 
> ...




Debi ponerlo en semana santa pero que rabien los que ahora celebran:


Viva la cultura occidental!!! nuestra identidad.


----------



## palmerita (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (19 Abr 2021)

El cromatismo del franco-belga Cesar Franck:



Y el ruso Lev Knipper. Su cuarta sinfonía, donde aparece un tema muy conocido...


----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## Europainvicta (19 Abr 2021)

Podría poner decenas de ejemplos, siempre seré fan incondicional de Chopin. Pero últimamente estoy bastante ensimismada con este concierto de Tchaikovsky. Del romanticismo, eso sí.

Los "tengoprisa" estáis de suerte porque empieza poniendo toda la carne en el asador (0:15-0:57). Ahí tenéis una de las melodías más emotivas que escuché jamás.


----------



## Sievert (20 Abr 2021)

Pues hay que dar otro repaso a Chopin. Va 2º post monográfico con unos cuantos nocturnos:


----------



## palmerita (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2021)

Alexander Glazunov : The King of the Jews, *Acts I & II *from the incidental music Op. 95 




*Acts III & IV*


----------



## daniguzmán (21 Abr 2021)

Qué adalides son los rusos de la nostalgia y la melancolía


----------



## Paparajote (21 Abr 2021)

No recuerdo que haya salido:


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Abr 2021)

Esto de la.mysica clásica es como decir que ves documentales de la dos ¿No?


----------



## daniguzmán (21 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esto de la.mysica clásica es como decir que ves documentales de la dos ¿No?



¿Qué es eso de la.mysica clásica?


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Abr 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de la.mysica clásica?



Un teclado android


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2021)

Mily Balakirev - Ouverture on a spanish march theme, Op.6 (1857)


----------



## palmerita (21 Abr 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de la.mysica clásica?



un fósil ?


----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Jupaes (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (21 Abr 2021)

El ruso Anton Rubinstein, y su segunda sinfonía. El maestro de Chaikovsky es un compositor un tanto académico pero con algunas obras muy interesantes



Alexander von Zemlinsky, austriaco, contemporáneo de Mahler. Como en el caso del famoso sinfonista, su obra es una transición entre el romanticismo y lo que estaba por venir, las vanguardias.


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## arriondas (23 Abr 2021)

Albéric Magnard, el "Bruckner francés"; un compositor muy influido por la música de Wagner.



Vincent d'Indy y su sinfonía sobre una canción montañesa ( una tonada que escuchó cerca de donde era su familia, en las Cevenas, Macizo Central Francés)


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## Liquidadero (24 Abr 2021)

Quizá ya ha salido en alguna página anterior, pero si tuviera que elegir una pieza sin duda sería esta:


Con el debido respeto a su historia, creatividad y talento, Bach es seguramente de los que más pesados se me hacen.


----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## Goatwhisper (24 Abr 2021)

Inmannuelle Defayah, congoleño de pro


----------



## diogenes de sinope (24 Abr 2021)

Espero no repetir: Uno de las más bellos solos de oboe alto (cor anglais), por supuesto compuesta por el gran Dvorak (Checo, de la Chequia de toda la vida).


----------



## trichetin (25 Abr 2021)

Aquí uno que no tiene ni idea de teoría de la música; ni el solfeo del colegio.
Voy descubriendo por aquí y por allá y tirando de hilos a ver a donde me llevan. Alguna pieza que no me ha parecido ver:


Esta pieza la llegó a poner un tiempo el párroco de mi iglesia (incluso con coro en directo en las grandes solemnidades); debió llegar algún delator al obispado porque ahora tras años, han vuelto los coros de guitarrritas con melodías de Bob Dylan y secuaces.

Una versión con coro de una variación de Elgar (grabada también en el décimo círculo del infierno, la universidad de Oxford):


Una pieza de por aquí, del género muscial con peor vendedor de la historia, el 'género chico':


Un género que creo no he visto en el hilo: Un himno; el checo:


Gracias a los demás por las aportaciones y saludos.


----------



## trichetin (25 Abr 2021)

Ah, y Chopin:
Conierto para piano nº1, 2º movimiento


----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2021)

_J.S. Bach_
_
3er Domingo después de Pascua "Jubilate"

Cantata BWV 12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen"

Cantata BWV 103 "Ihr Werdet Weinen und Heulen"
_
_Cantata BWV 146 - "Wir müssen durch viel Trübsal in das Reich Gottes eingehen"_


----------



## palmerita (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Abr 2021)

¿Y no deberíamos de ser justos y dar la oportunidad de escuchar a la parte acusada?



Spoiler: La música que no produce desasosiego a los estudiantes llamados a liderar el nuevo mundo.



Música étnica, clásica o tradicional (ahorrémonos rap y otras mierdas)









En desagravio, una de las piezas más procerescas y festivas de nuestra cultura.


----------



## palmerita (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## diogenes de sinope (26 Abr 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



Tomamos en guante para alejarnos un momento de los fenómenos para venir a nuestra patria.

En Galicia tuvimos un maestro llamado Reveriano Soutullo, el único Reveriano que he conocido y no en persona.

Nos legó este delicioso pasodoble.




Su aspecto era bastante fornido, yo diría que lo mismo componía un pasodoble que te sacaba los dientes si quisiera.



https://www.cultura.gal/sites/default/files/images/novas/reveriano_soutullo.jpg


----------



## palmerita (26 Abr 2021)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Tomamos en guante para alejarnos un momento de los fenómenos para venir a nuestra patria.
> 
> En Galicia tuvimos un maestro llamado Reveriano Soutullo, el único Reveriano que he conocido y no en persona.
> 
> ...



o mataba un cerdo mismamente, qué miedo da. pasodoble estupendo.


----------



## cataubas (26 Abr 2021)

Homenaje a Christa Ludwig que ha fallecido hace un par de días:

Christa Ludwig "Brunnhilde's immolation" Gotterdammerung - YouTube 


James King, Christa Ludwig "Mon cœur s'ouvre à ta voix" - YouTube


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Lester_33 (27 Abr 2021)

cataubas dijo:


> Homenaje a Christa Ludwig que ha fallecido hace un par de días:
> 
> Christa Ludwig "Brunnhilde's immolation" Gotterdammerung - YouTube
> 
> ...



Que grande. Me encanta aquí.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Sievert (28 Abr 2021)

"La Batalla de Vitoria", ya le valió al amigo Ludwig no poner la coletilla de "Gasteiz".

¿Renunciarán los british a esta obra conmemorativa en la que está incluido el "God save the Queen"?  ver para creer.

Empieza a partir del min. 2.45


----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## kronopio (30 Abr 2021)

Hoy a las 20h en radio clásica se podrá escuchar el Requiem de Mozart

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2021)

_Esta versión del "Himno de las Naciones" de Verdi fue grabada durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y se incorporo al final la Internacional y el himno yankee. Durante la Guerra Fría se corto la Internacional de la Película_.


----------



## palmerita (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## palmerita (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (1 May 2021)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Tomamos en guante para alejarnos un momento de los fenómenos para venir a nuestra patria.
> 
> En Galicia tuvimos un maestro llamado Reveriano Soutullo, el único Reveriano que he conocido y no en persona.
> 
> ...




De Soutullo lo mas conocido es su intermedio de 'La Leyenda del Beso', que ademas versionó Mocedades con mucho éxito.


----------



## Hermericus (1 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (1 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (1 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (1 May 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (1 May 2021)

*Russlan And Ludmilla* (Overture) - 
_Milkhail Ivanovich Glinka_


----------



## cataubas (1 May 2021)

En la película La vida de los otros, ponen en boca de Lenin una cita musical, algo así: Lenin dijo que dejó de escuchar Appasionata a la mitad, porque si continuaba escuchándola jamás haría la revolución


----------



## trichetin (1 May 2021)

cataubas dijo:


> En la película La vida de los otros, ponen en boca de Lenin una cita musical, algo así: Lenin dijo que dejó de escuchar Appasionata a la mitad, porque si continuaba escuchándola jamás haría la revolución



No recuerdo a que anarquista se le atribuye la cita que sólo salvaría de la destrucción total la novena (creo) sinfonía de Beethoven.

Por ahí va tanto lo de _"la música amansa a las fieras"_ como _"la belleza salvará al mundo"_; tema a parte es el gusto de los revolucionarios por dárselas de listos con titulares pomposos muy de revista Babelia.

Vuelta al tema, otra pieza opresor-heteropatriarcal con un fragmento popularizado últimamente por la toximasculinista Master & Commander:


----------



## diogenes de sinope (1 May 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> No recuerdo a que anarquista se le atribuye la cita que sólo salvaría de la destrucción total la novena (creo) sinfonía de Beethoven.
> 
> Por ahí va tanto lo de _"la música amansa a las fieras"_ como _"la belleza salvará al mundo"_; tema a parte es el gusto de los revolucionarios por dárselas de listos con titulares pomposos muy de revista Babelia.
> 
> Vuelta al tema, otra pieza opresor-heteropatriarcal con un fragmento popularizado últimamente por la toximasculinista Master & Commander:



Incluso las bestias más abyectas son tocadas por la música.


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (1 May 2021)




----------



## Schopenhart (1 May 2021)

cataubas dijo:


> En la película La vida de los otros, ponen en boca de Lenin una cita musical, algo así: Lenin dijo que dejó de escuchar Appasionata a la mitad, porque si continuaba escuchándola jamás haría la revolución



Ninguna objeción a la obra, pero no puedo con Barenboim


----------



## Schopenhart (1 May 2021)

Miserere mei de alegri, además de emocionar refleja para bien o para mal, el sentimiento de moral cristiana y la historia de la civilización europea pergeñada con sangre, sudor y lágrimas.

Alegri


----------



## diogenes de sinope (1 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Miserere mei de alegri, además de emocionar refleja para bien o para mal, el sentimiento de moral cristiana y la historia de la civilización europea pergeñada con sangre, sudor y lágrimas.
> 
> Alegri



Bien seleccionado el coro que interpreta la pieza ;-)



Propongo esta joya de nuestra cultura. A mi juicio ninguna otra obra representa tan fielmente nuestro carácter.

No es tan famosa como la marcha Radetzky, porque fue compuesta en Cocentaina por Gustavo Pascual y no por uno de los Strauss.


----------



## machinaexdeus (1 May 2021)

Por si no está ya comentada, el aria Nessun Dorma de la ópera Turandot, de Puccini.


----------



## Schopenhart (1 May 2021)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Por si no está ya comentada, el aria Nessun Dorma de la ópera Turandot, de Puccini.



A mi humilde juicio, fallas en el intérprete...

Fíjate en los gestos, mirada al cielo para alzar la voz cuando comienza, mirada de derrota en el final de estrofa dando paso al coro, fuera de sí en el final...


----------



## diogenes de sinope (1 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> A mi humilde juicio, fallas en el intérprete...
> 
> Fíjate en los gestos, mirada al cielo para alzar la voz cuando comienza, mirada de derrota en el final de estrofa dando paso al coro, fuera de sí en el final...



¿Y si hay que elegir entre los intérpretes en activo?

Me quedo con el peruano.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 May 2021)

Schopenhart dijo:


> A mi humilde juicio, fallas en el intérprete...
> 
> Fíjate en los gestos, mirada al cielo para alzar la voz cuando comienza, mirada de derrota en el final de estrofa dando paso al coro, fuera de sí en el final...




_Tiene usted razón. Pero en 1973 tenía mejor voz._


----------



## palmerita (1 May 2021)




----------



## Urederra (1 May 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Magia de Beethoven interpretada por tres "grandes" y una gran orquesta, dirigidos por un grande, todo a lo grande.



Inserto esta interpretación del triple concierto. A ver que os parece.


----------



## Sievert (1 May 2021)

Urederra dijo:


> Inserto esta interpretación del triple concierto. A ver que os parece.



Dejando al margen que la otra interpretación reunió a unos músicos difíciles de reunir, y que ya son historia de la música, lo que la convierte en una grabación excepcional, la que has enlazado suena muy requetebien. Además Geza Anda fue un pianista extraordinario, lástima de su muerte prematura. A los otros no los conozco ¿se nota que me he quedado anclado en el pleistoceno?.


----------



## palmerita (2 May 2021)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 May 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (2 May 2021)

75 años antes de nacer Bach, en 1610, Claudio Monteverdi ya compuso sus Vísperas. Si no hubiera compuesto nada más ya le bastaría para colocarse en la cima de la Historia de la Música. Pero es que además de infinidad de madrigales compuso más de veinte óperas de las que sólo se han conservado Orfeo, Ulises y Poppea, tres monumentos no superados del drama musical.

Honor y Gloria al gran Claudio Monteverdi!









Canto llano para el primer barroco italiano: Monteverdi (II)


De nuevo Monteverdi con canto llano alternado reconstruyendo las originales segundas Vísperas de Santa Barbara que comparten los salmos con sus famosas Vísperas de Nuestra Señora.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Harman (2 May 2021)

J.S. Bach

4º domingo después de Pascua

Cantata BWV 166 _Wo gehest du hin?_




Cantata BWV 108 _Es ist euch gut, daß ich hingehe_


----------



## Efraim (2 May 2021)

Rachmaninov: Conncierto nº II para piano .


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 May 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> No sé por qué razón no tiene ya una chincheta este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> *@calopez : CHINCHETA PARA ESTE HILO*



Porque no es carnaza morbosa para atraer visitas.
Está tan escondido que se me había pasado por alto.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 May 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> 75 años antes de nacer Bach, en 1610, Claudio Monteverdi ya compuso sus Vísperas. Si no hubiera compuesto nada más ya le bastaría para colocarse en la cima de la Historia de la Música. Pero es que además de infinidad de madrigales compuso más de veinte óperas de las que sólo se han conservado Orfeo, Ulises y Poppea, tres monumentos no superados del drama musical.
> 
> Honor y Gloria al gran Claudio Monteverdi!
> 
> ...



El verdadero padre del barroco. Seguramente el compositor más influyente de la historia de la Música.


----------



## Sievert (2 May 2021)

Ahora mismo estaba escuchando algunas de las maravillosas obras para órgano de un músico poco conocido, Dietrich Buxtehude. Precisamente el vinilo del video (son dos), a ver lo que tarda el vecino de abajo en darme un toque :



y este hombre se metía en todos los jardines:


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 May 2021)

*Ouverture 1812*
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Harman (3 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (3 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (4 May 2021)

gracias Harman.


----------



## Mr.Foster (4 May 2021)

Sonata Non 8 in C minor Op. 13 "Pathetique" 2nd movimiento


----------



## Harman (5 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (6 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (6 May 2021)




----------



## curvilineo (6 May 2021)

Otra aportación, para conducir o firmar un contrato es buena banda sonora.

3 minutos. Puro éxtasis.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (8 May 2021)




----------



## kronopio (8 May 2021)

Les dibujas animados de antes

Enviado desde mi TAB-H6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (9 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (9 May 2021)




----------



## Artedi (9 May 2021)

Pura sensibilidad:


----------



## Harman (9 May 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Rogate" (5th Sunday after Easter) 

*J.S. Bach*

Cantata* BWV 86 *_"Wahrlich, wahrlich, ich sage euch"_




Cantata* BWV 87 *"_Bisher habt ihr nichts gebeten in meinem Namen_"


----------



## kronopio (9 May 2021)

Con vuestro permiso,deciros que llevo todo el fin de semana escuchando a Rocío Jurado.Nunca lo había hecho,más allá de las típicas canciones y de saber que cantaba como ninguna.Bueno,pues hacía tiempo que no me emocionaba tanto escuchando una voz.Era flipante lo que transmitía esa mujer,arrebatadora y desgarradora.Pedazo de mujer,por cierto 





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 May 2021)

Endre Hegedus plays Wagner Liszt Tannhäuser Overture 





Hasta el mismo Dios debe haberse conmovido al escuchar esta ejecución.


----------



## palmerita (9 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (10 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (10 May 2021)




----------



## Frank77 (10 May 2021)

Los Castrati, olvidados... No os lo perdais


----------



## Hermericus (10 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (10 May 2021)

Sabíais que los episcopalianos y los luteranos tienen a Bach como santo y tiene un dia dedicado en la Liturgia, el 28 de Julio, aniversario de su muerte?


----------



## _vOx_ (10 May 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Les dibujas animados de antes
> 
> Enviado desde mi TAB-H6 mediante Tapatalk



Delicioso, la animación es una maravilla, la sincronización con la música, es increíble lo bien que se podían llegar a hacer las cosas en un mundo donde no había ordenadores.


----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)

El Cascanueces es una coleccion de pequeñas obras maestras.


----------



## palmerita (11 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (11 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)

Creo que no esta puesta

Imperdonaple....


----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)

Mas cascanueces


----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)

Mas Bach


----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (11 May 2021)

Que pena que te hayas ido a los 35



Sabiais que Mozart no se llamaba Amadeus, sino su versión griega 'Theophilus'??

Pero todo el mundo le llamó Amadeus.


----------



## Sievert (11 May 2021)

Carl Orff - Carmina Burana (subtitulada en español).


----------



## palmerita (12 May 2021)

más contemporáneo


----------



## Harman (12 May 2021)

Hoy _Bel Canto_


----------



## Sievert (12 May 2021)

Jean de Sainte Colombe - Conciertos para dos violas.


----------



## Euler (12 May 2021)

Brahms


----------



## Hermericus (12 May 2021)

Mozart , 'Besame el culo'


----------



## Hermericus (12 May 2021)




----------



## kronopio (12 May 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (13 May 2021)

Hans Hotter


----------



## kronopio (13 May 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (13 May 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palmerita (13 May 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (13 May 2021)

Conmovedora...

**

Amira Willighagen –

O Mio Babbino Caro.

Gianni Schicchi


----------



## hurdygurdy (13 May 2021)




----------



## hurdygurdy (13 May 2021)




----------



## Madafaca (13 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (14 May 2021)




----------



## cataubas (14 May 2021)

Muy fanático de la obra y de Meier. La última, en ópera en 2007 en la Scala, tiene un efecto impactante; le mana un chorro de sangre por la frente, hasta que se desploma. Es curioso porque en el interesante libro de Barenboim y Chearau, los directores musical y artístico, del proceso creativo de esta versión, en el que vienen a psicoanalizar la obra y sus personajes, no mencionan este efecto que aparte de novedoso es como digo impactante por el momento, el famoso liebestod con que termina.


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2021)

cataubas dijo:


> Muy fanático de la obra y de Meier. La última, en ópera en 2007 en la Scala, tiene un efecto impactante; le mana un chorro de sangre por la frente, hasta que se desploma. Es curioso porque en el interesante libro de Barenboim y Chearau, los directores musical y artístico, del proceso creativo de esta versión, en el que vienen a psicoanalizar la obra y sus personajes, no mencionan este efecto que aparte de novedoso es como digo impactante por el momento, el famoso liebestod con que termina.



Para mí la mejor ópera de Wagner, que ya es decir; al menos es la que más me gusta. No tiene un libreto a la altura del Anillo o de Parsifal, pero se acerca más a su concepto de Gesamtkunstwerk, su obra de arte total. Y musicalmente supone un antes y un después en la historia de la música. Llevó la tonalidad a sus límites, con la melodía infinita, el cromatismo, las armonías rompedoras, y los acordes no resueltos como bandera. La música es protagonista absoluta; no es una obra tan escénica como lo suelen ser otras óperas, y las voces de los cantantes están perfectamente fusionadas con la orquesta, conformando un todo. Tristán e Isolda es más sinfónica de lo que parece, va más allá de lo que se entiende por una ópera.

La primera versión que escuché fue la Carlos Kleiber, muy peculiar ella. Con Margaret Price como Isolde, un papel que nunca había interpretado antes (Price era una soprano lírica cuya especialidad era Mozart y la ópera italiana); una apuesta arriesgada de Kleiber, pero que salió bien.



Otra de las óperas que más se acerca al concepto de Gesamtkunstwerk no es de Wagner, sino del francés Debussy. Se trata de Pelléas y Mélisande:



Wagner influyó lo suyo en la obra de Debussy, aunque el francés tenía sentimientos encontrados hacia la música del alemán... y hacia su persona.


----------



## cataubas (14 May 2021)

Muy interesante. En efecto, son las obras de las que más literatura existe, El Anillo y Tristán, y el Parsifal de lo más enigmático y fascinante, con opiniones de lo más diversas, que creo que afirma la complejidad y carácter revolucionario e influencia en la música a partir de ahí.

Precisamente tras algún intento de sólo escuchar Pelleas y no conectar con la música, después de escuchar la conferencia de José Luis Téllez que lo explica muy bien, trataré de darle una oportunidad pero viéndola, creo que no encontré ninguna subtitulada, ni con posibilidad de traducir, lo complica un poco, no quería descartarla sin verla.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2021)




----------



## Madafaca (14 May 2021)

Don Pasquale.
Metropolitan NY, año 79.
Entre el minuto 4 y el 6.30., Alfredo Kraus "on fire".


----------



## Madafaca (14 May 2021)

Un poco de lo nuestro.

*Alfredo Kraus - La Dolorosa - La roca fría del Calvario*


----------



## Lammero (14 May 2021)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Incluso las bestias más abyectas son tocadas por la música.




Genial culatazo a acertar al goyino jabalino  






• Richard N. Coudenhove-Kalergi, European Races, and Genocide of Europeans


Count Richard N. Coudenhove-Kalergi, race, and the 'European Union'



big-lies.org





Count R. N. Courdenhove-Kalergi is seen by many as the father of the modern European Union. It was him who suggested Beethovens hymn as the EU's national anthem, and was very active in connection with the design of the EU logo which contains 12 stars which symbolize the 12 tribes of Israel. The logo was finalized by the Jew Paul M.G. Lévi​


----------



## Harman (15 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (15 May 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (16 May 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que pena que te hayas ido a los 35
> Sabíais que Mozart no se llamaba Amadeus, sino su versión griega 'Theophilus'?



Amadeus (latín) y Theophilus (griego) significan lo mismo, El que ama a Dios. Sin embargo él firmaba Amadé (francés)

Jóvenes también se fueron Schubert (31), Bellini (33), Bizet (36) o Arriaga, que ni siquiera cumplió los veinte...

Bizet es mi debilidad:





arriondas dijo:


> La primera versión que escuché fue la de Carlos Kleiber, muy peculiar ella. Con Margaret Price como Isolde



A Margaret Price la vi en el 94 en aquél maravilloso Don Carlo en el Albia con Scanduzzi. Qué repartos los de Bilbao, por favor!


----------



## Harman (16 May 2021)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas para *"Exaudi" (Sunday after Ascension, 6th Sunday after Easter)* 

BWV 44 *Sie werden euch in den Bann tun euch* 




BWV 183 *Sie werden euch in den Bann tun [II]*


----------



## Harman (16 May 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_La primera vez que escuche ese aría fue la versión de Gigli en italiano._


----------



## Hermericus (16 May 2021)

Vivaldi, uno de los primeros metal de la musica.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (17 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (19 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (19 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (20 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (21 May 2021)




----------



## Sievert (21 May 2021)

Ave María de Giulio Caccini


----------



## Sievert (21 May 2021)

Un bello adagio de Samuel Barber


----------



## palmerita (22 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 May 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (22 May 2021)

Atys, de Lully, en las manos del gran William Christie. Tuve la inmensa suerte de ver una función de esta maravilla en la reposición de 2011, en Burdeos. 









Atys de Lully


Jean-Marie Villégier (puesta en escena), William Christie (dirección) – Con Bernard Richter (Atys), Emmanuelle de Negri (Sangaride), Paul Agnew (Dios del sueño)…




www.medici.tv


----------



## Tiresias (23 May 2021)

La chacona de Fischer, en los dedos de William Christie. Yo he nacido para disfrutar de esta pieza:


----------



## Harman (23 May 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Pfingsten" (Whit Sunday, 1st Day of Pentecost)

*J.S. Bach*

BWV 172 - _Erschallet, ihr Lieder, erklinget, ihr Saiten!_




BWV 59 - _Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten




BWV 74 - Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten




BWV 34 - O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe 




BWV 218 - Gott der Hoffnung erfulle euch

_


----------



## Harman (24 May 2021)




----------



## kronopio (24 May 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiresias (24 May 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



El gran Vladimir Galouzine, que vino en el 98 al Real a cantar Calaf con Jane Eaglen de Turandot y al año siguiente inauguró el Euskalduna con aquella Kovantschina de Gergiev de imborrable recuerdo y que hemos podido revalidar en la Scala veinte años después con el mismo director.

Tempus fugit.


----------



## palmerita (24 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (26 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (27 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (28 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (29 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Trinitatis" (Trinity Sunday)

*J.S. Bach*

BWV 165 - _O heilges Geist- und Wasserbad_




BWV 194 - _Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest_




BWV 176 - _Es ist ein trotzig und verzagt Ding_





BWV 129 - _Gelobet sei der Herr, mein Gott_


----------



## rioskunk (30 May 2021)

me gustaba mucho un tema que ponia lobo estepario en un video suyo de los del confinamiento que hacia en el coche, la verdad no se como puedo explicarlo mejor, creo recordar qeu para de hablar un momento y luego se ponia a gritar, el video criticaba la actitud de la gente ante el confinamiento, lo intente identificar con una aplicacion del movil pero no la reconocia.

si alguien sabe cual es. lo malo que el video tras el cierre de su canal no lo he vuelto a encontrar.

gracias.


----------



## palmerita (30 May 2021)




----------



## palmerita (30 May 2021)

rioskunk dijo:


> me gustaba mucho un tema que ponia lobo estepario en un video suyo de los del confinamiento que hacia en el coche, la verdad no se como puedo explicarlo mejor, creo recordar qeu para de hablar un momento y luego se ponia a gritar, el video criticaba la actitud de la gente ante el confinamiento, lo intente identificar con una aplicacion del movil pero no la reconocia.
> 
> si alguien sabe cual es. lo malo que el video tras el cierre de su canal no lo he vuelto a encontrar.
> 
> gracias.



no te puedo ayudar


----------



## cinamomo (30 May 2021)

Pedazo hilo. Muchas gracias por los aportes, excelente material.

Aquí un granito de arena, espero que no esté repetido (empieza a costar aportar "novedades").

Gran violinista la americana Hilary Hahn.


----------



## rv444 (31 May 2021)

Aria de la cantata 51 de J. S. Bach, por Edith Mathis


----------



## anduriña (31 May 2021)

¡Buen hilo!

Vísperas de Monteverdi.



Pie Jesu del réquiem de Fauré.



Oficios de tinieblas de Lalande. Hay un CD (agotado, como el de las completas de Stilo Antico o alternativamente pagado a precio de oro) de Harmonia Mundi con Ensemble Correspondances que es absolutamente excepcional de esta obra.





palmerita dijo:


>



Personalmente, si tuviera que coger una versión, sería la de MAK con Göbel. Inigualable (mirad el 2º movimiento, nadie ha tocado eso así):


----------



## Harman (31 May 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## anduriña (1 Jun 2021)

Tafelmusik de Telemann (hay mucho J.S. Bach, algo de Buxtehude y Händel pero no he visto nada de Telemann).


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## anduriña (3 Jun 2021)

Concierto para violonchelo y orquesta de Elgar.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2021)

Ópera de Sergei Prokofiev "GUERRA Y PAZ"


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1.So.n.Trin." (1st Sunday after Trinity)

*J.S. Bach*

BWV 75 - _Die Elenden sollen essen, daß sie satt werden_




BWV 20 - _O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort 




BWV 39 - Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot

_


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (7 Jun 2021)

Seguimos con Lully, que aunque era florentino, trabajó para el Rey Sol con obras tan maravillosas como ésta:


----------



## circodelia2 (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## palmerita (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## palmerita (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## arriondas (9 Jun 2021)

El italiano, aunque de vocación cosmopolita, Ferruccio Busoni. Uno de los primeros exponentes del neoclasicismo musical del siglo XX, además de ser un pianista virtuoso y con ideas muy interesantes.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

No sé si alguien la habrá puesto ya. Una de mis favoritas, de siempre:



Edito: Hacía dos años que no la escuchaba (lo recuerdo como ayer porque en un viaje se lo puse a mi mujer que nunca la había escuchado antes) y tras hacerlo os confirmo que se me han puesto de nuevo los pelos de punta, y eso que me sé los acordes casi de memoria. Es curioso lo que evoca en mí esta pieza. La escuché por primera vez en clase de música en el colegio y se me ha quedado grabada desde entonces.


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

Otra muy buena


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

Genomito dijo:


> Si Albéniz fuese alemán, sería el más grande talento pianístico de la historia. Aún así, la Suite Iberia está considerada por muchos como la obra cumbre del piano.
> 
> Una de sus piezas emblemáticas, "El Corpus Christi en Sevilla". Tocada por uno de los pianistas actuales más influyentes. -Chino por supuesto. Nos guste o no, los últimos grandes genios al piano, salvo excepciones, son chinos: Lang Lang, Yundi Li, Yuja Wang...-
> 
> ¿A qué les recuerda la melodía inicial?. Pocos saben del hondo legado cultural de nuestra historia.



La tarara sí, la tarara no...


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

palmerita dijo:


>



Me ha salido esta jodida maravilla escuchando lo que has puesto. 10000 putos japoneses cantando la novena sinfonía de Beethoven. JODER QUÉ GRANDES SON LOS JAPOS:



Edito: El contexto de por qué lo hicieron es tras el tsunami que arrasó Japón en 2011.


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



Gracias. Estoy en éxtasis ahora mismo disfrutando como un enano de esta maravilla. Gracias de verdad


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Para todos, naturalmente, pero dedicado a @Penitenciagite!! , al que veo un poco inclinado por la música "fúnebre", Muerte de Sigfrido y marcha fúnebre (Wagner) dirigida por un hombre que por ser un tanto ciclotímico no llegó a ser lo que ahora llamamos un "top", Klaus Tennstedt, y que utilizaron en una película cuyo nombre no recuerdo:
> 
> Sobrecogedora:



Esta pieza es espectacular, una de mis favoritas. Yo también soy muy inclinado a la música fúnebre, pero es que no hay nada como la música clásica para ensalzar algo tan trascendental y humano como la muerte.

Cada vez que la escucho me apetece ver Excalibur


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Jun 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Rachmaninov: Momento musical Op. 16 No. 4, soberbio.
> 
> Doy a elegir interpretación, que luego no me digan que si esto que si lo otro.



Le he dado a la primera por orden más que nada


----------



## palmerita (9 Jun 2021)

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sievert (9 Jun 2021)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Le he dado a la primera por orden más que nada



Ya, ya me imagino, es bueno seguir un orden en todo.


----------



## anduriña (10 Jun 2021)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Me ha salido esta jodida maravilla escuchando lo que has puesto. 10000 putos japoneses cantando la novena sinfonía de Beethoven. JODER QUÉ GRANDES SON LOS JAPOS:
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: El contexto de por qué lo hicieron es tras el tsunami que arrasó Japón en 2011.



Esto va a sonar petulante, pero bueno.

Tienes un DVD con Zubin Mehta, la Orquesta Filarmónica de Israel y los Ballets de Tokyo y Béjart con una interpretación creo recordar que también en Japón de la 9º Sinfonía de Beethoven sobre un montaje de Béjart.

Éste: The Ninth Symphony [DVD]: Amazon.es: Israel Phiharmonic Orchestra, Ludwig van Beethoven: Cine y Series TV



Va en el estilo de tu vídeo. Ahora bien, como no te guste el ballet, no te gustará el DVD. Además, se hizo un documental sobre el montaje de Béjart dirigido por Arantxa Aguirre (Dancing Beethoven).

Me ha hecho gracia la versión de Furtwängler que ha puesto @palmerita. Palmerita sabe de lo que escribe, claro.









Why is a CD 74 minutes long? It's because of Beethoven


What links Ed Sheeran and Beethoven? It turns out the length of the modern album has its roots in the 19th century.




www.classicfm.com





Se acabó la digresión, que estoy ensuciando un hilo fantástico.

Messe de Minuit de M.A. Charpentier. Interpretación de Minkowski con Les Musiciens du Louvre (Archiv). Si alguien se pregunta si merece la pena escucharla, que se ponga en el minuto 11:45 y ss. Después, ya puede empezar desde el principio. Para los familiarizados con la música popular francesa, efectivamente tiene motivos de villancicos populares franceses en la Edad Moderna.



De Marc Antoine Charpentier recomendaría la Pastorale de Noël. A mí la versión de Christie con Les Arts Florissants no me gusta para Harmonia Mundi (no soy muy de W. Christie, aunque lo vi en Gerona y la interpretación fue muy solvente). En Youtube, también está la de Ensemble Correspondances (son varias partes), que es muy buena:



Pero si alguien es capaz de conseguir el DVD de la Pastorale de Noël de Le Studio Vocal con Martin Gester, que no dude en comprarlo. Las dos últimas recomendaciones de Charpentier publicadas en Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Jun 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> estoy ensuciando un hilo fantástico.



De ninguna manera, lo ha enriquecido.
Gracias.


----------



## palmerita (10 Jun 2021)

" ...
Me ha hecho gracia la versión de Furtwängler que ha puesto @palmerita. *Palmerita sabe de lo que escribe*, claro.
"
.. qué más quisiera .. yo "se" ésto me gusta-ésto no me gusta y poco más. charpentier me encanta, gracias.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Sievert (10 Jun 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> Esto va a sonar petulante, pero bueno.
> 
> Tienes un DVD con Zubin Mehta, la Orquesta Filarmónica de Israel y los Ballets de Tokyo y Béjart con una interpretación creo recordar que también en Japón de la 9º Sinfonía de Beethoven sobre un montaje de Béjart.
> 
> ...




De ensuciar, nada. Toda aportación es bien recibida, a ver si conseguimos que este sea el hilo más bello de Burbuja, aunque no lñe quieran poner chincheta por eso de la generación de tráfico y tal.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Jun 2021)

Tchaikovsky es para mi uno de los 3 o 4 mejores compositores de todos los tiempos, solo despues de Bach


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Jun 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> a ver si conseguimos que este sea el hilo más bello de Burbuja



Imagínese otro hilo, con el mismo formato que este pero dedicado a la Pintura...otro a la Arquitectura...
Sería genial.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2021)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Otra muy buena




_Primero has hablado del “Moldava”, siempre me ha gustado.
Luego de la “Danza Macabra”, y he recordado de un disco de vinilo de mi padre que escuchaba cuando yo era pequeño (hace muchos años).
En ese disco también estaba “El aprendiz de Brujo”

He hecho “espeleología” en el fondo de un armario y lo he encontrado,_








_Lo propio es poner el corte que falta. "_Dukas: El aprendiz de brujo"


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Jun 2021)

Voy a abrir el hilo que comenté antes, empezaré con el de la Pintura Clásica, igual que aquí, se sube una imagen, datos breves de la obra y su autor.
Si están de acuerdo arranco ya mismo.


PDD
Pensándolo mejor, si pongo "Clásica",dejariamos afuera a muchas excuelas posteriores, eso nos limitaría, creo que mejor es "HILO DE PINTURA..."
Escucho opiniones.


----------



## azazel_iii (10 Jun 2021)

Harman dijo:


> _Primero has hablado del “Moldava”, siempre me ha gustado.
> Luego de la “Danza Macabra”, y he recordado de un disco de vinilo de mi padre que escuchaba cuando yo era pequeño (hace muchos años).
> En ese disco también estaba “El aprendiz de Brujo”
> 
> ...



Es la que usan en Fantasía con Mickey y el Brujo, en la que Mickey mouse es un aprendiz. Le tengo especial cariño.


----------



## azazel_iii (10 Jun 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Voy a abrir el hilo que comenté antes, empezaré con el de la Pintura Clásica, igual que aquí, se sube una imagen, datos breves de la obra y su autor.
> Si están de acuerdo arranco ya mismo.
> 
> 
> ...



Te voy a machacar con Turner o Valdés Leal


----------



## Hermericus (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Jun 2021)

*El hilo de Pintura ha comenzado, todos están invitados a participar.*


----------



## juanfer (10 Jun 2021)

*Inger Södergren*


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## cinamomo (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## cataubas (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2.So.n.Trin." (2nd Sunday after Trinity)

*J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 76 - _Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes_




BWV 2 - _Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein_


----------



## palmerita (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Jun 2021)

*Zubin Mehta 
Khatia Buniatishvili, 
Schumann, Op. 54*


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Plutarko (15 Jun 2021)

Me encanta, especialmente el tercer movimiento. Y la interpretación de Martha es de lo mejor. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## kronopio (15 Jun 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## anduriña (15 Jun 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



Es una obra preciosa.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fantasía-Impromptu en do sostenido menor, Op. 66. Chopin.
Para todos los que hemos estudiado piano esta obra siempre ha sido una pesadilla:



Concierto para piano y orquesta nº 5 de Beethoven. He cogido una interpretación de Arrau buenísima que hay en Youtube.



Por si alguien no conoce la obra, sale en la película El discurso del rey. He puesto, si no recuerdo mal, el movimiento que sale.


----------



## anduriña (15 Jun 2021)

Voy a poner también la Rapsodia sobre un tema de Paganini de Rachmaninoff. La interpretación es de Pletnev. Pletnev no es de mis pianistas favoritos pero aquí está muy bien.

Pongo la grabación a partir de la parte más famosa:


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2021)

anduriña dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Siento decirle que recuerda mal.
Este es el tema que suena en el discurso_


----------



## anduriña (16 Jun 2021)

Harman dijo:


> _Siento decirle que recuerda mal.
> Este es el tema que suena en el discurso_



Es lo que pasa al escribir de memoria. Gracias.

Edito: no sé si tendremos los dos razón:









Alexandre Desplat - The King's Speech [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack] Album Reviews, Songs & More | AllMusic


Discover The King's Speech [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack] by Alexandre Desplat released in 2010. Find album reviews, track lists, credits, awards and more at AllMusic.




www.allmusic.com





Sea como fuere. Son dos obras maravillosas.


----------



## anduriña (16 Jun 2021)

Concierto nº 21 para piano y orquesta de Mozart: 



Sonata en Si b Mayor (KV 333). Mozart también:


----------



## anduriña (16 Jun 2021)

Y esto...

Andante en Do Mayor para flauta (KV 315):


----------



## palmerita (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## anduriña (18 Jun 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



No me gusta. Me encanta. Es una ópera deliciosa. Muy divertida.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Winston Smith (18 Jun 2021)

Un poco de Bach, que el jodío siempre está en un nivel sobrenatural...

Los primeros 4 compases, apenas poco más de 30 segundos... me parecen magistrales en la emoción que transmiten. Poder leer la partitura ya para mí es un lujo.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jun 2021)

Aprovecho de este hilo para preguntar por usuario que toquen piano, conocéis algunos? quería hacerles una pregunta.. es posible llegar a un nivel equivalente al diploma de conservatorio, estando aproximadamente a la mitad del recorrido y estudiando unas diez horas a la semana (1,5 al día aprox) ? Cuantos años puede llevar ? Diez? Veinte? Infinito? Estoy con 38 Tacos, y para que os hagáis una idea este año he preparado chopin op 25 n2, o Bach wtc1, n10. en Septiembre empiezo con la patetica y rachmaninoff op 23 n 6 (entre las cosas que tenemos pensado tocar el año que viene)

Pongo también ejemplo (ojalá la pudiera hacer así)


----------



## anduriña (18 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Aprovecho de este hilo para preguntar por usuario que toquen piano, conocéis algunos? quería hacerles una pregunta.. es posible llegar a un nivel equivalente al diploma de conservatorio, estando aproximadamente a la mitad del recorrido y estudiando unas diez horas a la semana (1,5 al día aprox) ? Cuantos años puede llevar ? Diez? Veinte? Infinito? Estoy con 38 Tacos, y para que os hagáis una idea este año he preparado chopin op 25 n2, o Bach wtc1, n10. en Septiembre empiezo con la patetica y rachmaninoff op 23 n 6 (entre las cosas que tenemos pensado tocar el año que viene)
> 
> Pongo también ejemplo (ojalá la pudiera hacer así)



El nivel que debes tener es el de 2º de grado medio (ahora lo llaman profesional creo). Si el próximo año tocas la patética de Beethoven, ya tocas más o menos bien.

Una hora y media diaria era lo que hacía yo en el nivel que tienes tú. Al final de ese grado estaba en dos horas diarias. A mí en ese momento me dejó de compensar -no era el mejor pianista de la clase, ya que tenía compañeras que se iban a dedicar profesionalmente a la música, aunque tocaba razonablemente bien, y me tiraba más la economía. Así que no hice el grado superior.

Ahora tienes que ponderar tú si te compensa el esfuerzo. Si estás siguiendo el conservatorio, cuando llegues a superior (4 años eran en mi época, más otros 4 años que te faltan de grado profesional) será mucho más tiempo. Es una cosa preciosa -¡qué te voy a contar!- pero yo acabé harto y estuve varios años sin tocar una tecla. Aunque la afición por la música, como puedes observar, la conservo.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Algo de piano para acompañar al mensaje y al hilo.

Concierto italiano de Bach. Schiff



Sonata nº 23 Apassionata de Beethoven. Barenboim.



Y para honrar a la última publicación de @Harman, Una lágrima furtiva, de la ópera L´elisir d´amore de Donizetti. Flórez.



Llevamos La seva padrona de Pergolesi, Una italiana en Argel de Rossini y L´elisir d´amore de Donizetti.

Sólo nos falta Don Pasquale.

¡Y el barbero! Que no sé si habrá salido.


----------



## Sievert (18 Jun 2021)

¿Y de Aram Katchaturiam hemos puesto algo? me suena que no, pero si repito algo, mis disculpas por adelantado.

La danza del sable de Gayane quizás sea la pieza más conocida de uno de los tres compositores rusos de la era soviética (los otros fueron Prokofiev y Shostakovich, no sé si los estoy escribiendo bien):



El adagio de la misma obra para ballet tambien es muy conocido por haber sido incluido en la película de Kubrick "2001 A Space Odyssey":



Gayane entero dura unas dos horas y media, por eso he puesto solo las dos piezas más conocidas de la obra.

De Masquerade, otra obra para ballet, es muy conocido el vals, que además fue incluido en la película Anna Karenina:


----------



## Sievert (19 Jun 2021)

Y volviendo una vez más al barroco, ahí van estos dos preciosos conciertos de Giuseppe Torelli:


----------



## anduriña (19 Jun 2021)

Méditation (Massenet - Thais). Cojo la adaptación para violonchelo interpretada por Yo-Yo Ma.



Y algo barroco.

Magnificat (BWV 243) de J.S. Bach. Hay gente que disfruta con su trabajo. Ton Koopman (a la dirección) es uno de ellos. Fijaos al final (33:25 en adelante).


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2021)

Otto Nicolai “Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor”


----------



## palmerita (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "3.So.n.Trin." (3rd Sunday after Trinity)


J.S. Bach
Cantatas
BWV 21 - I_ch hatte viel Bekümmernis_




BWV 135 - _Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder_


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2021)




----------



## palmerita (20 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2021)

La Cenerentola - Rossini

1


2


----------



## cataubas (22 Jun 2021)

Cavalleria Rusticana de Pietro Mascagni.

El famoso intermezzo de Cavalleria Rusticana. Los fans de la saga del Padrino lo conocen por la tercera de sus películas, con una impactante escena final.
En este vídeo, hay una curiosa escena donde al director se le escapa un suspiro.



Además del intermezzo, el 'hit' de la obra sería el Voi lo sapete, aquí con mi amiga Waltraud Meier



Y este vídeo promocional, del mismo Voi lo sapete, con Elina Garanca, me parece muy bueno. Y siempre me ha querido recordar a que han utilizado el comienzo de la pieza en algún anuncio -tal vez de colonias-, pero tendría que ser un anuncio de hace ya unos cuantos años.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2021)

The Mikado - Gilbert & Sullivan


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2021)

Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga (1806-1826)


----------



## palmerita (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## Euler (23 Jun 2021)

Este pianista es increíble, Trifonov. Estudios Transcendentales de Liszt.


----------



## palmerita (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2021)

_Felicidades a los Juan's y Juana's._

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Johannis" (Feast of Nativity of St John the Baptist)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 167 - _Ihr Menschen, rühmet Gottes Liebe_




BWV 7 - _Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam_




BWV 30 - _Freue dich, erlöste Schar_




BWV 220 - _Lobt ihn mit Herz und Munden_


----------



## palmerita (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2021)

Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2021)

Tchaikovsky - El Lago de los Cisnes





_Y una versión con Humor_

Les Ballets Trockadero de Monte Carlo Swan Lake act II


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "4.So.n.Trin." (4th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 185 - _Barmherziges Herze der ewigen Liebe_




BWV 24 - _Ein ungefärbt Gemüte_




BWV 177 - _Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ_


----------



## palmerita (27 Jun 2021)




----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jun 2021)

SBrixton dijo:


> Arrogancia Blanca Maxima
> Desde la URSS de Stalin
> Waltz n2 de Shostakovich
> 
> ...



Existió alguna vez algo tan bello?

Ver esto en nuestro mundo de gordas, pelos morados y tatuadas parece un sueño.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Jun 2021)

Vamos a poner algo hispánico, un día la oí en radio clásica y me ha gustado sobremanera.. Os pongo el doblete!


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Existió alguna vez algo tan bello?
> 
> Ver esto en nuestro mundo de gordas, pelis morados y tatuadas parece un sueño.



todo shostakovich es un sueño y si dirige mravinski más.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Existió alguna vez algo tan bello?
> 
> Ver esto en nuestro mundo de gordas, pelos morados y tatuadas parece un sueño.



Un vals bellísimo.

También los valses de la BSO de la película Old Boy son obras maestras. Gran película, gran música.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2021)




----------



## Sievert (30 Jun 2021)

A ver, que no sé si habéis oído hablar de las "cuotas", a ver si nos van a cerrar el hilo por no ser "inclusivos". Hemos posteado féminas tocando piano, violín, flauta travesera, algunas super guapas, pero no hemos posteado ninguna fémina al órgano (diabólico instrumento al que solo falta un teclado para tocar con la nariz). Pues hala, aquí está Karolina Juodelyte, que antes subía videos a su cuenta de youtube, pero lo dejó, una lástima.



Y ya que andamos otra vez con J.S.Bach, no me resisto a postear esta joyita:


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2021)

Coro de niños de la Escuela Coral Glinka (San Petersburgo) parte 6




Actuación en la Iglesia de la Resurrección en Sokolniki (Moscú) el 17 de abril de 2018 en el marco del Festival de Pascua de Moscú (dirigido por V. Gergiev) por el Coro Glinka (San - Petersburgo).Director artístico y director - Vladimir Begletsov.​​Georgy Sviridov. "El amanecer late" (la corona de Pushkin).​Solistas - Alexey Mikhailov, Nikita Zakharin.​


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Jul 2021)

Este es, no tengan dudas, uno de los hilos más distinguidos de Burbuja.
No os recomendaré que lo mantengais vivo sería una falta de respeto al vertiginoso impulso y elevado nivel que sus participantes le han sabido imprimir.
Es un placer visitaros.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## parserito (2 Jul 2021)

Cinco Preludios Frágiles, de Arthur Lourie, el primero me fascina. Y no muy dificil de tocar, nivel intermedio, si hay alguien por aqui que tambien le de a las teclas.



Soy un loco de los valses, y este es de mis favoritos, tampoco es muy famoso.



Para finalizar por hoy, una de mis piezas favoritas, el estudio para mano izquierda de Blumenfeld. 



Que lo disfruteis.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "5.So.n.Trin." (5th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas

BWV 93 - _Wer nur den lieben Gott läßt walten_




BWV 88 - _Siehe, ich will viel Fischer aussenden_


----------



## palmerita (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## heinlein74 (4 Jul 2021)

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heinlein74 (4 Jul 2021)

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palmerita (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2021)

Donizetti "Lucia di Lammermoor" Maria Callas - Giuseppe di Stefano - Karajan


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2021)

Renaissance Dance Bands 1551-1599, Tylman Susato / Thomas Morley (Century's recording: David Munrow)


----------



## palmerita (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "6.So.n.Trin." (6th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 9 - _Es ist das Heil uns kommen her_

BWV 170 - _Vergnügte Ruh', beliebte Seelenlust_


----------



## cataubas (12 Jul 2021)

Dejo página "la batuta mágica" de ondamadrid, donde hay varios podcast, seguro interesantes









La batuta mágica 11.07.2021


Celebramos el 65 cumpleaños de la mezzosoprano alemana Waltraud Meier con Wagner –Arias de “Tannhäuser”, “Tristán e Isolda” y “Parsifal”-, Schubert –Lied “Margarita en la rueca”-, Saint-Saëns –Aria de “Sansón y Dalila”-, Mahler –“De la belleza” de “La canción de la tierra”-, Schumann –“Amor y...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2021)

Hoy 14 de Julio día Nacional de Francia, música francesa

Gounod - FAUST | Alagna-Mula-Gay--Altinoglu | Bastille 2011


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2021)

Hoy varias obras raras de Elgar. Las 3 primeras son de la epoca de la 1ª Guerra Mundial.

Polonia op 76



Le drapeau belge, Op. 79



Une voix dans le desert, Op. 77




In the South "Alassio" Op. 50



From the Bavarian Highlands Op. 27


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2021)

Charles Villiers Stanford : Symphony No. 3 in F minor 'Irish' Op. 28 (1887)


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2021)

Hoy 16 de Julio día del Carmen


----------



## palmerita (16 Jul 2021)

mi santo


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> mi santo
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Felicidades... !!!


----------



## palmerita (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2021)

__





Lutheran Church 2021, including Bach's works for each event


Lutheran Church Year the corresponing Bach's works for each event



www.bach-cantatas.com





Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "7.So.n.Trin." (7th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas

BWV 186 - _Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht_



BWV 107 - _Was willst du dich betrüben_



BWV 187 - _Es wartet alles auf dich_



BWV Anh 1 - _Geseget ist die Zuversicht_

BWV Anh 209 - _Liebster Gott, vergißt du mich_



BWV 54 - _Widerstehe doch der Sünde_


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lammero (20 Jul 2021)

__





Critical Race Theory as a Jewish Intellectual Weapon – The Occidental Observer







www.theoccidentalobserver.net


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (23 Jul 2021)

-> repe pero muy precioso


----------



## Federico JL (23 Jul 2021)

Abrí un hilo mítico.


----------



## V. R. N (23 Jul 2021)

Chopin un blanquito, polaco, como los que ahora defienden la identidad occidental, es excelente


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2021)

Hoy una obra de un compositor japones, Kōsaku Yamada (1886 – 1965).








Kōsaku Yamada - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Confieso que no tenía ni puta idea de su existencia.


Symphony in F "Triumph and Peace" (1912)


----------



## Artedi (23 Jul 2021)

Hablemos de Vaughan Wiliams, cojones ya! Vaughan Williams va a llegar... va a llegar...





Y del correspondiente (y magnífico) original de Thomas Tallis:



_Entered here doth ly a worthy wyght,_​_Who for long tyme in musick bore the bell:_​_His name to shew, was THOMAS TALLYS hyght,_​_In honest virtuous lyff he dyd excell._​​_He serv’d long tyme in chappel with grete prayse_​_Fower sovereygnes reygnes (a thing not often seen);_​_I meane Kyng Henry and Prynce Edward’s dayes,_​_Quene Mary, and Elizabeth oure Quene._​​_He mary’d was, though children he had none,_​_And lyv’d in love full thre and thirty yeres_​_Wyth loyal spowse, whose name yclypt was JONE,_​_Who here entomb’d him company now beares._​​_As he dyd lyve, so also did he dy,_​_In myld and quyet sort (O happy man!)_​_To God ful oft for mercy did he cry,_​_Wherefore he lyves, let deth do what he can_.​


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2021)

Mañana empieza el Festival de Bayreuth 2021 con 

El Holandes Errante


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "8.So.n.Trin." (8th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 136 - _Erforsche mich, Gott, und erfahre mein Herz_

BWV 178 - _Wo Gott derr Herr nicht bei uns hält_

BWV 45 - _Es ist dir gesagt, Mensch, was gut ist_


----------



## palmerita (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2021)

Dom Quichotte... Cantates & Concertos Comiques


----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2021)

Wagner "Die Walküre" 
Knappertsbusch -- Vickers -- Rysanek -- Varney -- Hotter -- Bayreuth 1958


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2021)

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681 - 1767)

Funeral Music for Garlieb Sillen.



Der Tod Jesu.


----------



## palmerita (30 Jul 2021)




----------



## kronopio (31 Jul 2021)

Trasladaros a la atmósfera del momento

Enviado desde mi TAB-H6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2021)

Ruperto Chapí - Symphony in D-minor




Ruperto Chapi - Escenas de capa y espada, symphonic poem


----------



## palmerita (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## cinamomo (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "9.So.n.Trin." (9th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas

BWV 105 - _Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht_



BWV 94 - _Was frag ich nach der Welt_



BWV 168 - _Tue Rechnung! Donnerwort_


----------



## palmerita (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (2 Ago 2021)

*Harman, mira ésto.

*


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2021)

_Hoy más Telemann_

Der neumodische Liebhaber Damon


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2021)

Antonín Dvořák - Requiem


----------



## gañan (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (4 Ago 2021)

Una interpretación yankee de la zarzuela "El barberillo de Lavapiés".


----------



## palmerita (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2021)

J.Chr. Bach Missa da Requiem and Miserere in B flat major


----------



## palmerita (5 Ago 2021)

Harman, me encanta ese requiem. gracias.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "10.So.n.Trin." (10th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 46 - _Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgendein Schmerz sei_

BWV 101 - _Nimm von uns Herr, du treuer Gott_

BWV 102 - _Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben!_


----------



## arangul00 (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## arangul00 (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## arangul00 (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## arangul00 (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## arangul00 (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## arangul00 (8 Ago 2021)

os vendra a la memoria la banda del hombre y la tierra de felix r de la fuente


----------



## palmerita (9 Ago 2021)




----------



## cinamomo (9 Ago 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Ago 2021)

Pavaroti
Una Furtiva Lacrima 
(Donizerri)


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2021)

Wagner - Parsifal (Christian Thielemann)


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2021)

Algo de Kodály, contemporáneo de Bartok, y amigo suyo. Con un lenguaje no tan original como el de Bartók, pero con una obra también atractiva.





Además, tengo ese CD, todo hay que decirlo...


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (13 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "11.So.n.Trin." (11th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 199 - Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut

BWV 179 - Siehe zu, daß deine Gottesfurcht nicht Heuchelei sei

BWV 113 - Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut


----------



## palmerita (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (16 Ago 2021)

Harman, que gustos tan opuestos tenemos..


----------



## palmerita (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> Harman, que gustos tan opuestos tenemos..



Mis gustos van por épocas. 
Aunque prefiero la música antigua.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (17 Ago 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



me lo has quitado, que lo iba a poner..


----------



## palmerita (17 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2021)

_Ya que estamos con franceses._
Le Cid de Jules Massenet - Opéra (d'après Pierre Corneille) - Roberto Alagna


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (19 Ago 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (19 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2021)

Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk. Rostropovich


----------



## palmerita (20 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## heinlein74 (21 Ago 2021)

Missa pro Defunctis a 8 Duarte Lôbo 1621


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## Plutarko (22 Ago 2021)

Supongo que ya habra salido una o varias veces en el hilo .... Pero .... Pelos como escarpias


----------



## palmerita (22 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "12.So.n.Trin." (12th Sunday after Trinity)

*J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 69a - Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele

BWV 35 - Geist und Seele wird verwirret

BWV 137 - Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (23 Ago 2021)

Y este hilo por qué no tiene chincheta.


----------



## palmerita (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sievert (23 Ago 2021)

¡Uy! que abandonado tengo el mejor hilo de Burbuja. 

Vamos, vamos, vamos......



¿A que no se nota que tengo cierta "debilidad" por Lola


----------



## Sievert (23 Ago 2021)

Plutarko dijo:


> Supongo que ya habra salido una o varias veces en el hilo .... Pero .... Pelos como escarpias




Da igual, así salga 100 veces, hay tantas interpretaciones, y todas tienen su no sé qué, que no cansa, además esta es en HD, muy lejos en calidad de audio y video de la muy solemne interpretación dirigida por Karl Bohm en 1971.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## palmerita (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2021)

_Ayer fue el aniversario del fallecimiento de Tomás Luis de Victoria el 27 de agosto de 1611._


----------



## palmerita (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "13.So.n.Trin." (13th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 33 - Allein zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ

BWV 77 - Du sollt Gott, deinen Herren, Lieben

BWV 164 - Ihr, die ihr euch von Christo nennet


----------



## palmerita (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Espectrum (30 Ago 2021)

Concierto Nº 20 para piano de Mozart.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (4 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "14.So.n.Trin." (14th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas

BWV 17 - _Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich_

BWV 25 - _Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe_

BWV 78 - _Jesu, der du meine Seele_


----------



## palmerita (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (5 Sep 2021)

El pasado día 17 de agosto tuve la inmensa suerte de asistir a un concierto en conmemoración del VIII Centenario de la Catedral de Burgos con The Academy of Ancient Music y Richard Egarr de director, dedicado a Haendel. El concertino fue el fabuloso Bojan Cicic, que tiene un grupo que toca la famosa chacona de Bertali así de bien:


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Sep 2021)

*Camille Thomas *– 
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore: 



Sublime...
Quelle passion dans cette interprétation !


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (9 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (9 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (12 Sep 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "15.So.n.Trin." (15th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas
BWV 138 - _Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz?_

BWV 099 - _Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan [II]_

BWV 051 - _Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen!_

BWV 100 - _Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan [III] [III] [III]_


----------



## Erik morden (12 Sep 2021)

Gran hilo y mejores aportaciones.


----------



## Erik morden (12 Sep 2021)

Si vais a yuso pasar de la visita guiada, ni idea de música ni idea de las glosas


----------



## Harman (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## SBrixton (13 Sep 2021)

Este os va gustar hasta la coreografia


----------



## palmerita (13 Sep 2021)

y es de 2020..


----------



## Delco (13 Sep 2021)

Música clásica del S. XXI


----------



## Divergente (13 Sep 2021)

"Zapateado" de Pablo Sarasate
Violinistas de todo el mundo lo difunden


----------



## Hamtel (13 Sep 2021)

Sólo para abrir boca


----------



## Hamtel (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (13 Sep 2021)

Cierro por hoy con unos momentos de exaltación nacionalista


----------



## palmerita (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Venator (15 Sep 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



En esta orquesta, una de las mejores de Europa, tenemos como solista a la gran Clara Andrada 




Y si el canal de esa orquesta es bueno, la WDR ha subido al suyo grabaciones de archivo de hace años que son ESPECTACULARES


----------



## palmerita (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## escalador (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## Hrodrich (17 Sep 2021)

Taluec.


----------



## palmerita (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (19 Sep 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "16.So.n.Trin." (16th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

Cantatas

BWV 161 - _Komm, du süße Todesstunde_

BWV 095 - _Christus, der ist mein Leben_

BWV 008 - _Liebster Gott, wenn werd ich sterben?_

BWV 027 - _Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende?_


----------



## palmerita (19 Sep 2021)

qué difícil lo pones ..


----------



## Harman (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## Lammero (22 Sep 2021)

English Touring Opera Fires Half Its Orchestra for Being White


We're living in a world where you can lose your job just because you are White, but somehow this is not considered racism.




www.renegadetribune.com


----------



## Harman (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## algemeine (22 Sep 2021)

Minimalismo wagneriano:



White lives matter, di no a la taquiya.


----------



## Harman (23 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (23 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Sep 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "17.So.n.Trin." (17th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach

BWV 114 - Ach, lieben Christen, seid getrost

BWV 148 - Bringet dem Herrn Ehre seines Namens

BWV 47 - Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden


----------



## palmerita (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harman (29 Sep 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Michaelis" (Feast of St Michael and All Angels)*


J.S. Bach

BWV 19 - _Es erhub sich ein Streit_




BWV 149 - _Man singet mit Freuden vom Sieg_




BWV 50 -_ Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft_




BWV 219 - _Siehe, es hat uberwunden der Lowe_




Anh 198 - Concerto [Text Lost]


----------



## Harman (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## palmerita (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## daniguzmán (30 Sep 2021)

Casi siete horitas de la mejor polifonía renacentista de Palestrina


----------



## cinamomo (30 Sep 2021)

Artistaza de los pies a la cabeza.


----------



## Harman (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (3 Oct 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "18.So.n.Trin." (18th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 96 - _Herr Christ, der einige Gottessohn_

BWV 169 - _Gott soll allein mein Herze haben_


----------



## palmerita (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Oct 2021)

*Der Stein der Weisen* (_La piedra filosofal_) de Mozart y sus hermanos masónicos


----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2021)

*Op 111*


----------



## palmerita (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (10 Oct 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "19.So.n.Trin." (19th Sunday after Trinity)

*J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 5 - _Wo soll ich fliehen hin?_




BWV 47 - _Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden_




BWV 56 - _Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen_




BWV Anh 2 - [Text Lost]


----------



## buo (10 Oct 2021)

¿ Que musica para videos volcan La Palma ?


----------



## palmerita (10 Oct 2021)

buo dijo:


> ¿ Que musica para videos volcan La Palma ?


----------



## Harman (11 Oct 2021)

*Op. 90*


----------



## palmerita (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (12 Oct 2021)

*Opus 80*


----------



## palmerita (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Plutarko (12 Oct 2021)

Esta noche estaba leyendo algo de historia de la música "de teclado" y me he encontrado con un capítulo de Antonio de Cabezón. Músico y compositor del siglo XVI. Músico de la corte de Felipe II y uno de los referentes de la historia de la música.

Os dejo aquí un aperitivo. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (13 Oct 2021)

*OP 81*


----------



## Fermoselle (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sievert (14 Oct 2021)

Ayer, escuchando y viendo algunos videos de los que colgáis en este fantástico hilo, me encontré de casualidad en youtube una rareza (al menos para mí lo es) que me gustó, y no me suelen gustar las transcripciones, pero esta tiene un no sé qué, que qué sé yo.

Son las archiconocidas y archioídas Cuatro Estaciones de Don Antonio, perooooo.... transcritas a órgano. Cada una de las estaciones está interpretada en un sitio diferente, y la última, el invierno, en la Basílica de Santa María, de Elche:


----------



## Harman (14 Oct 2021)

*Op 82*


----------



## Carnemomia (14 Oct 2021)

palmerita dijo:


>



Prokofiev murió el mismo día que Stalin. La Muerte no hace distinciones.


----------



## palmerita (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Artedi (14 Oct 2021)

Para mi gusto, prodigiosa la obra y prodigiosa la interpretación:


----------



## Artedi (14 Oct 2021)

Y especialmente dedicado a los de Oxford:


----------



## palmerita (15 Oct 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Ayer, escuchando y viendo algunos videos de los que colgáis en este fantástico hilo, me encontré de casualidad en youtube una rareza (al menos para mí lo es) que me gustó, y no me suelen gustar las transcripciones, pero esta tiene un no sé qué, que qué sé yo.
> 
> Son las archiconocidas y archioídas Cuatro Estaciones de Don Antonio, perooooo.... transcritas a órgano. Cada una de las estaciones está interpretada en un sitio diferente, y la última, el invierno, en la Basílica de Santa María, de Elche:



muy interesante, si. gracias.


----------



## Harman (15 Oct 2021)

*Op 83*

También es Op 83 el segundo concierto para piano y orquesta de Brahms.


----------



## Carnemomia (15 Oct 2021)

El increible 3º movimiento (21:10).
Parece un vals fantasmagórico.


----------



## palmerita (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## rv444 (15 Oct 2021)

El allegro molto, 3er movimiento del RV 444 de Vivaldi, es un regalo: 

Aquí, completo:


----------



## palmerita (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (16 Oct 2021)

Gracias por el hilo.


Ya que lo abres con Vivaldi,

Para mí, aún siendo poco afecto a la ópera cantada, un momento único en la historia de la música:




Aunque claro que (((warner))) no perdió el tiempo, y ya tomó cartas en el asunto y pudrió al chaval:


----------



## Harman (16 Oct 2021)

*Op 84*


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Oct 2021)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Qué adalides son los rusos de la nostalgia y la melancolía



Glazunov, maestro de Shostakovich, muy querido y respetado por él, según se refleja en Testimonio.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Oct 2021)

cinamomo dijo:


> Pedazo hilo. Muchas gracias por los aportes, excelente material.
> 
> Aquí un granito de arena, espero que no esté repetido (empieza a costar aportar "novedades").
> 
> Gran violinista la americana Hilary Hahn.



Belleza y clase en todos los aspectos.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Oct 2021)

Aquí hay menos clase, pero es muy pegadizo.


----------



## palmerita (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Carnemomia (16 Oct 2021)

Desde 11:48
Los 24 Preludios y Fugas de Shostakovich proporcionarán muchas satisfacciones al que aun no los conozca. Luego ya no habrá marcha atrás.


----------



## Carnemomia (16 Oct 2021)

Este fragmento de Capriccio de R. Strauss podría representar el canto del cisne de la música occidental más elegante y sofisticada.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Artedi (16 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Esta pieza pertenece a la espeluznante categoría de la música sobrenatural (ya sabeis, esas piezas con las que uno tiene la clara sensación de que no las ha escrito una persona sino el mismo Dios, utilizando una persona como "medium").


----------



## Hermericus (16 Oct 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El crepusculo de los dioses de Wagner, ademas con la leyenda arturica. Uno de los compositores mas detestados por el NOM.



Una de las escenas mas sublimes de la Historia del Cine.


----------



## Artedi (16 Oct 2021)

Hablando de Rusia, un poco de misticismo eslavo. Tengo el honor de haber tratado personalmente en Belgrado con Divna y con algunos de los miembros de este excelente coro:



Añadiré otra pieza de liturgia ortodoxa que escuchada en vivo o con un buen equipo pone los pelos de punta:


----------



## Plutarko (16 Oct 2021)

Artedi dijo:


> Esta pieza pertenece a la espeluznante categoría de la música sobrenatural (ya sabeis, esas piezas con las que uno tiene la clara sensación de que no las ha escrito una persona sino el mismo Dios, utilizando una persona como "medium").



Esa pieza la ponían al final de la película "señales del futuro" cuando el mundo se iba a la mierda por que todo el mundo era consciente del fin. No podía cuadrar mejor.



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Tiresias (17 Oct 2021)

Esta semana hemos tenido la inmensa suerte de asistir a una increíble representación de Radamisto de Haendel con Il Pomo d'Oro y un grupo de solistas que se salían. Seguramente grabarán disco y/o vídeo, cuando salga ya actualizo esta cita. Radamisto es la primera ópera que estrenó Haendel para la Royal Academy of Music en 1720, es decir hace trescientos un años, que se dice pronto.









CNDM. Il Pomo D'Oro







www.auditorionacional.mcu.es


----------



## palmerita (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Oct 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "20.So.n.Trin." (20th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 162 - _Ach! ich sehe, itzt, da ich zur Hochzeit gehe_

BWV 180 - _Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele_

BWV 49 - _Ich geh’ und suche mit Verlangen_


----------



## palmerita (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Urederra (18 Oct 2021)

Magnífica obertura de * "Tannhäuser".*

Orquesta sinfónica de Chicago.

Director; Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## arriondas (18 Oct 2021)

Ignacy Jan Paderewski, afamado pianista y político polaco. Pero también un más que interesante compositor, no es que escribiera muchas obras, pero compuso un poco de todo (incluso una ópera). Como esta sinfonía en si menor, llamada precisamente "Polonia". Sinfonía extensa, en tres movimientos, a medio camino entre el nacionalismo y el posromanticismo. Y se nota, porque se perciben influencias de compositores rusos o de Bruckner, Mahler y Strauss


----------



## palmerita (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Oct 2021)

*Op 85*


----------



## Madafaca (18 Oct 2021)

Probablemente uno de los conciertos para piano mas difíciles, el 3º de Rachmaninoff.
Lo compuso para que lo interpretase su amigo, el pianista Hoffman que nada más ver la partitura salió por patas y al final el propio Rachmaninoff lo acabó interpretando.
Años después, lo grabaron por primera vez y el compositor eligió a Vladimir Horowitz para hacerlo.
Este vídeo es de 50 años después, 1978, con un sublime Horowitz anciano , magistral y un joven Zubin Metha. El último minuto del concierto, Metha queda hipnotizado por las manos de Horowitz.
Disfruten.


----------



## Harman (19 Oct 2021)

*OP 86*


----------



## palmerita (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (20 Oct 2021)

*Op 87*


----------



## Urederra (20 Oct 2021)

Un habanera de Pablo Sarasate.


----------



## Urederra (21 Oct 2021)

Un popurri de la época de Pablo Sarasate bien tirado.


----------



## Harman (21 Oct 2021)

*OP. 88*


----------



## palmerita (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 Oct 2021)

*Op 89*




.


----------



## palmerita (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Plutarko (22 Oct 2021)

Bajando un poco el nivel. 
La que me voy a poner a estudiar ahora en el piano. el pequeño preludio en Do menor BWV 999 de J.S Bach

Version original para laud



Version para tecla, hay trillones de videos de esta pieza en youtube algunos mas rapidos otros mas lentos


----------



## Plutarko (22 Oct 2021)

Bueno en general J.S Bach con laud ideal para escucharlo tranquilo de noche leyendo un buen libro o relajado en el sofa


----------



## Harman (23 Oct 2021)

*Op. 79*


----------



## palmerita (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (24 Oct 2021)

Esta semana el grupo Música Alchemica y su solista la prodigiosa violinista Lina Tur Bonet nos enseñaron cómo era la música antes de que la matara la severidad de Bach, Corelli y Vivaldi, una música para celebrar la alegría de vivir, atrevida, espontánea, llena de sorpresas y que se llamaba "stylus phantasticus" La sonata en re mayor de Muffat (1677) que interpretaron a corazón abierto este jueves aparece en este enlace:









게오르크 무파트, Georg Muffat: Violin Sonata (1653 - 1704) 후기 바로크


게오르크 무파트,Georg Muffat (1653 - 1704) 프랑스 태생의 독일 작곡가,오르간 연주자. 몰세임(Molsheim)과 스트라스부르성당의 오르간연주자로 있다가,1678년 잘츠부르크 대주교 성당의 오르간 연주자가 되었다..




blog.daum.net


----------



## Harman (24 Oct 2021)

Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "21.So.n.Trin." (21st Sunday after Trinity)

*J.S. Bach*
Cantatas
BWV 109 - _Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben!_

BWV 38 - _Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu Dir_

BWV 98 - _Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan 

BWV 188 - Ich habe meine Zuversicht

_


----------



## Fermoselle (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Fermoselle (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Oct 2021)

*Op 78*


----------



## palmerita (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Oct 2021)

*Op 77*


----------



## Harman (27 Oct 2021)

*Op 76*


----------



## palmerita (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (28 Oct 2021)

*Op 75*


----------



## palmerita (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## palmerita (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (29 Oct 2021)

*Op 74*


----------



## palmerita (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Harman (30 Oct 2021)

*Op 73*

Además del 5º concierto para piano y orquesta de Beethoven


----------



## Harman (31 Oct 2021)

_Hoy 31 de Octubre es la fiesta de la Reforma._

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Reformationsfest" (Feast of the Reformation)

J.S. Bach*
Cantatas

BWV 80 - _Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_

BWV 79 - _Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild_

BWV 129 - _Gelobet sei der Herr, mein Gott_

BWV 192 - _Nun danket alle Gott_




_Dependiendo de los años este domingo es el _*22 después de la Trinidad

Oct 31, 2021: 22nd Sunday after Trinity [Trinity 22]*
Bach's Works: BWV 89, BWV 115, BWV 55


----------



## Harman (1 Nov 2021)

*Op 72*


----------



## Harman (3 Nov 2021)

*Op 71*


----------



## Harman (4 Nov 2021)

*Op 70*


----------



## palmerita (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Nov 2021)

*Op 69*


----------



## Madafaca (5 Nov 2021)

La fille du Regiment de Gaetano Donizetti.
Su legendaria aria "A mes amis", con sus 9 do de pecho. Esta ópera dio la fama mundial a Pavarotti en aquella mítica representación en el MET en 1972 (algo hay de aquello en youtube).
Os pongo los dos últimos minutos del aria con los 9 do, de una grabación con buen sonido, eso sí bajad el volumen porque si no Lucciano os dejará sordos.


----------



## palmerita (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (5 Nov 2021)

*Concierto de Mozart núm. 23 en la mayor k.488 / Elisey Mysin / Makhachkala*


----------



## Harman (6 Nov 2021)

*Op 68*


----------



## palmerita (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (7 Nov 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "23.So.n.Trin." (23rd Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 163 - _Nur jedem das Seine!_

BWV 139 - _Wohl dem, der sich auf seinen Gott_

BWV 52 - _Falsche Welt, dir trau ich nicht!_


----------



## palmerita (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2021)

*OP 67*


----------



## palmerita (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (9 Nov 2021)

*OP 66*


----------



## palmerita (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Urederra (13 Nov 2021)

Unos cuantos valses de Shostakovich.

! A disfrutar !!


----------



## Harman (13 Nov 2021)

_No me he muerto, tengo unas semanas complicadas. Gracias Palmerita por mantenerlo vivo.

Hoy toca el *Opus 65*._


----------



## Urederra (14 Nov 2021)

La misa de Coronación de Mozart en San Pedro de Roma.


----------



## V. R. N (14 Nov 2021)

Urederra dijo:


> La misa de Coronación de Mozart en San Pedro de Roma.



Mmmmm maravilloso


----------



## V. R. N (14 Nov 2021)

Habrá salido ya, pero así refrescamos 

para los nostálgicos de los clásicos en B/N me gusta como queda en La Dolce Vita


----------



## palmerita (14 Nov 2021)

Harman dijo:


> _No me he muerto, tengo unas semanas complicadas. Gracias Palmerita por mantenerlo vivo.
> 
> Hoy toca el *Opus 65*._


----------



## Harman (14 Nov 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "24.So.n.Trin." (24th Sunday after Trinity)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 60 - _O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort_




BWV 26 - _Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig_


----------



## palmerita (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Nov 2021)

*Op. 64*


----------



## palmerita (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Nov 2021)

*Op 63*







.


----------



## palmerita (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Nov 2021)

*Op 62*


----------



## Madafaca (18 Nov 2021)

Aunque se salga del tema del hilo, pongo algo de nuestra civilización cristiana.
Escuchad en alto y con los ojos cerrados a partir del 1.10.
Disfrutad del arameo.





Y aquí tenemos la versión del Islam


----------



## Harman (19 Nov 2021)

*Op 61*


----------



## palmerita (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (20 Nov 2021)

*Op 60*


----------



## Harman (21 Nov 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1. Advent" (1st Sunday in Advent)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 61 - _Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland

BWV 62 - Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland [II]

BWV 36 - Schwingt freudig euch empor_




Hay otros años que este domigo puede ser,
----------------: 26th Sunday after Trinity [Trinity 26]

----------------: 27th Sunday after Trinity [Trinity 27]
Bach's Works: BWV 140


----------



## palmerita (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 Nov 2021)

*Op. 59*


----------



## Urederra (22 Nov 2021)

Un bonito dueto de la Flauta Mágica.


----------



## palmerita (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## palmerita (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## arriondas (23 Nov 2021)

La primera ópera de Wagner que escuché, precisamente esta interpretación. Versión de París (mejor dicho, de Viena) Tannhäuser:


----------



## Harman (23 Nov 2021)

*Op. 58*


----------



## Harman (23 Nov 2021)

Me estoy haciendo viejo, ayer se me olvido que era *Santa Cecilia* Patrona de la Música.


----------



## arriondas (23 Nov 2021)

Una de mis sinfonías favoritas, la novena de Mahler. Una obra que marca el final de una época y el comienzo de otra nueva.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2021)

*Op 57*


----------



## palmerita (24 Nov 2021)

Harman dijo:


> Me estoy haciendo viejo, ayer se me olvido que era *Santa Cecilia* Patrona de la Música.



..


----------



## Artedi (25 Nov 2021)

Urederra dijo:


> Un bonito dueto de la Flauta Mágica.



La puesta en escena más adorable que he visto en este dueto, la ví hace años y me impresionó. Mis dies.


----------



## palmerita (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2021)

*Op. 56*


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2021)

*Op 55*







.


----------



## palmerita (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Urederra (27 Nov 2021)

La tercera de Beethoven.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2021)

*Op 54*


----------



## Urederra (27 Nov 2021)

La quinta de Beethoven.


----------



## Urederra (27 Nov 2021)

La sexta de Beethoven.


----------



## ramon varela (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Urederra (27 Nov 2021)

La séptima de Beethoven.


----------



## palmerita (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Urederra (27 Nov 2021)

La novena de Beethoven.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2021)

El domingo pasado me equivoque, Hoy es el primer domingo de Adviento. Las cantatas de la semana pasada corresponden a hoy.

Como estamos en víspera de Navidad podemos oír el Measias de Handel.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2021)

*Op. 53*


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2021)

Vasily Kalinnikov, un talentoso y algo infortunado compositor ruso. No demasiado conocido en el extranjero, pero que como buen miembro de la escuela rusa, tenía ese don para escribir bellas melodías además de aportar el consabido colorido orquestal. Merece la pena escuchar algunas de sus obras:


----------



## Madafaca (29 Nov 2021)

Nos acercamos al tiempo de recogimiento.
Un poco del Mozart religioso.
Es cortito.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2021)

*Op 52*


----------



## palmerita (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Madafaca (30 Nov 2021)

Mas Mozart religioso


----------



## Madafaca (30 Nov 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



Veo tu Sibelius y subo la apuesta


----------



## palmerita (1 Dic 2021)

*FELIZ NAVIDAD, AMIGOS*


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2021)

*Op. 51*

.


----------



## Madafaca (1 Dic 2021)

Esto también es musica europea, la nuestra, sobre todo si la canta Luciano,y acaba con ese do de pecho.


----------



## palmerita (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Madafaca (1 Dic 2021)

palmerita dijo:


>



Siempre se me ha hecho dificil Shostakovich.


----------



## palmerita (1 Dic 2021)

a mi me empezó a gustar por ésto


----------



## Hazmerreír (1 Dic 2021)

Madafaca dijo:


> Siempre se me ha hecho dificil Shostakovich.



Su 5ª sinfonía es muy asequible, y la 10ª es solo un poco más complicada (no mucho más). Ambas son obras maravillosas.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2021)

*Op 50*


----------



## palmerita (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## o s o (3 Dic 2021)

Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## cataubas (3 Dic 2021)

Ya se puso entero el Cascanueces más atrás.

Pero en vista de que esto se parece al fin de los tiempos: con la noticia de que ha sido quitada de la ópera de Berlín por "estereotipos o racismo" -dicen que el baile chino y el árabe.









Jugé raciste, le ballet “Casse-Noisette” déprogrammé par l’opéra de Berlin


Une compagnie de ballet de Berlin a décidé de déprogrammer Casse-Noisette de Tchaïkovski en raison de danses traditionnelles arabes et chinoises jugées racistes, rapporte mercredi 1er décembre le Figaro.




www.valeursactuelles.com












El Ballet de Berlín cancela 'El Cascanueces' por «colonialista» y «racista»


La directora del Staatsballett, Christiane Theobald, ha decidido retirar del programa la obra original para revisar sus estereotipos, una de las medidas adoptadas por la compañía tras las acusaciones de racismo de una bailarina




www.eldebate.com






El sencillo echo de escucharla, verla o compartirla se convierte en un acto revolucionario

El adaggio que sigue al vals de las flores:


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2021)

*Op 49*


----------



## palmerita (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2021)

*Op. 48*


----------



## palmerita (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2. Advent" (2nd Sunday in Advent)

J.S. Bach*

Cantata

BWV 70a - Wachet! betet! betet! wachet!



***​
*BIBER* "Missa Salisburgensis" & *MONTEVERDI* | Václav Luks & Collegium 1704 (Salzburg 2016)


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2021)

*Op 47*


----------



## Madafaca (7 Dic 2021)

El duque está como loco por seducir a Madalena que se deja querer esperando sacar partido del deseo de él.
Mientras, al otro lado de la puerta, Gilda escucha lo que está pasando dentro y descubre de qué calaña está hecho el duque, lo que le rompe el corazón. Su padre Rigoletto la intenta consolar a la vez que planea su venganza.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Dic 2021)

Don Pasquale le dice a su sobrino Ernesto que si quiere heredar se tiene que casar con quién el diga pero el joven está enamorado de Norina, una chica pobre y duda renunciar a todo por amor.

Pd. del minuto 4 al 6.30 teneis un ejemplo de lo que es la perfección en el canto. Maestro Kraus, te echo de menos.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Dic 2021)

La reina Isabel, tras una espantosa visión en la que se le aparece su amante Roberto Deveraux decapitado por orden real decide abdicar, entrega las insignias de su autoridad a su sobrino James, rey de Escocia, y cae desvanecida besando el anillo de Roberto.

Una tremenda, tremendísima Gruberova on fire, con un do de pecho final antológico.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Dic 2021)

Harman dijo:


>



Os agradezco enormemente estos videos porque estoy descubriendo a Shostakovich, con el que había tirado la toalla.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2021)

*Op 46*


----------



## Fermoselle (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Fermoselle (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Abubilla73 (7 Dic 2021)

_(de la wiki) Farinelli_ es una película de G Corbiau de 1994, sobre la vida y la carrera del cantante de ópera italiano Carlo Broschi conocido como Farinelli, considerado el más importante cantante castrato de todos los tiempos.

La voz de Farinelli se obtuvo mediante la mezcla digital de las voces de Ewa Mals-Godlewska, una soprano polaca, y de Derk Lee Ragin, contratenor estadounidense, con el objetivo de recrear una voz auténtica de castrato.


----------



## palmerita (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (7 Dic 2021)

Madafaca dijo:


> Os agradezco enormemente estos videos porque estoy descubriendo a Shostakovich, con el que había tirado la toalla.





me dan miedo.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2021)

*Op 45*


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2021)

*Op 44*


----------



## palmerita (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2021)

*Op 43*


----------



## damasquinado (11 Dic 2021)

Maravilloso Jaime Aragall, injustamente olvidado, como suele suceder en este país con los mas grandes:


----------



## palmerita (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2021)

El maestro de Chaikovsky, Anton Rubinstein. Uno de los mejores pianistas del siglo XIX (para muchos estaba a la altura de Liszt), y un prolífico compositor. Muy popular en su día, olvidado después de forma un tanto injusta, redescubierto en las últimas décadas del siglo XX. Su segunda sinfonía es una de sus obras más conocidas.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "3. Advent" (3rd Sunday in Advent)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 186a - _Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht_




BWV 141 - _Das ist je gewißlich wahr_


----------



## palmerita (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2021)

*Op 42*

TCHAIKOVSKY - Méditation in D Minor, Op. 42


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2021)

palmerita dijo:


>



A mi me gusta esta versión. 
Me recuerda mejores tiempos personales. Nostalgia, suele pasar por estas fechas


----------



## palmerita (13 Dic 2021)

Harman dijo:


> A mi me gusta esta versión.
> Me recuerda mejores tiempos personales. *Nostalgia, suele pasar por estas fechas*



si, son fechas raritas..


----------



## palmerita (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2021)

*Op. 41*


----------



## palmerita (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2021)

*Op 40*


----------



## palmerita (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (15 Dic 2021)

Que la cultura blanca está completamente de capa caida ya lo he intentado explicar aquí, pero por lo visto se han indignado muchísimos. Es una pena que no haya encontrado y recabado más apoyo.









El ROCK y el HEAVY METAL solo es música para tarugos y descerebrados.


Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## palmerita (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2021)

*Op 39*


----------



## palmerita (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Madafaca (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Lammero (16 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que la cultura blanca está completamente de capa caida ya lo he intentado explicar aquí, pero por lo visto se han indignado muchísimos. Es una pena que no haya encontrado y recabado más apoyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con (((apoyos))) como éste...








Why Mahler? Norman Lebrecht and the Construction of Jewish Genius – The Occidental Observer







www.theoccidentalobserver.net


----------



## Uritorco (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2021)

*Op 38*


----------



## palmerita (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2021)

*Op 37*


----------



## palmerita (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "4. Advent" (4th Sunday in Advent)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 132 - _Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn!_




BWV 147a - _Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben_


----------



## palmerita (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Sievert (19 Dic 2021)

Wow, ¡tengo abandonadísimo mi hilo preferido!

Venga, vamos con un poco de Michael Nyman, interpretando él mismo con su banda, que se merece su espacio aquí, aunque creo que ya lo citó el amigo @palmerita , siento si repito pieza:


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2021)

*Op 36*


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2021)

Sievert dijo:


> Wow, ¡tengo abandonadísimo mi hilo preferido!
> 
> Venga, vamos con un poco de Michael Nyman, interpretando él mismo con su banda, que se merece su espacio aquí, aunque creo que ya lo citó el amigo @palmerita , siento si repito pieza:



LA, LA amiga..


----------



## Sievert (20 Dic 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> LA, LA amiga..



Tropecientas disculpas, amiga @palmerita .


----------



## Nebulosas (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2021)

pues claro, amig@ ? Sievert  -



y de paso, muchísimas felicidades !!


----------



## Nebulosas (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2021)

*Op 35*


----------



## Nebulosas (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## josemankapi (21 Dic 2021)

Más contemporánea y de John Williams, pero siempre será un gran tema:


----------



## Nebulosas (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (21 Dic 2021)

josemankapi dijo:


> Más contemporánea y de John Williams, pero siempre será un gran tema:




Le falta fuerza. Es muy sonido de Hollywood, nada que ver con la música clásica.


----------



## palmerita (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2021)

*Op 34*













.


----------



## palmerita (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2021)

*Op 33*


----------



## Nebulosas (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (24 Dic 2021)

feliz nochebuena y navidad a todos los que estamos por aquí..


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2021)

*Feliz Navidad*


----------



## Nebulosas (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## palmerita (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2021)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1. Weihnachtstag" (Christmas Day)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 63 - _Christen, ätzet diesen Tag_




BWV 91 - _Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ_




BWV 110 - _Unser Mund sei voll Lachens_




BWV 191 - _Gloria in excelsis Deo_



_
Weihnachts-Oratorium _BWV 248 

_(Palmerita puso una versión el otro día)_


BWV 197a - _Ehre sei Gott in der Höhe_




BWV 142 - _Uns ist ein Kind Geoboren_


----------



## palmerita (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2021)

*Luthran Church Year
Dates of "2. Weihnachtstag" (2nd Day of Christmas, St Stefanus Day) 

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 40 - _Dazu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes_




BWV 121 - _Christum wir sollen loben schon_




BWV 57 - _Selig ist der Mann_




BWV 248 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## palmerita (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2021)

Una de las primeras obras de Bartók, un poema sinfónico en la línea de Liszt o Richard Strauss.



Y ya que son fechas navideñas...


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2021)

*Luthran Church Year
Dates of "3. Weihnachtstag" (3rd Day of Christmas, St John's Day) 

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 64 - _Sehet, welch eine Liebe hat uns der Vater erzeiget_




BWV 133 - _Ich freue mich in dir_




BWV 151 - _Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt_




BWV 248 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## kronopio (28 Dic 2021)

Maurice Ravel (7 de Marzo de1875-28 de Diciembre de1937)



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2021)

_Hoy las cantatas correspondientes al último domingo del año. Este año se han interpretado las del día de San Esteban._

*Luthran Church Year
Dates of "So.n.Weihnachten" (1st Sunday after Christmas Day)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 152 - T_ritt auf die Glaubensbahn_




BWV 122 - _Das neugeborene Kindelein_




BWV 28 - _Gottlob! nun geht das Jahr zu Ende_


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Dic 2021)

Venga, que lo acabo de poner en otro jilo:


----------



## palmerita (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 Dic 2021)

El Bach de la mejor calidac:


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2021)

*Op 32*


----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2021)

*Op 31*


----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Nebulosas (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (30 Dic 2021)

Me animo y pongo algo mio.

Como el Liebestraum nº 3 esta muy oido, dejo esto:



Interpreta Claudio Arrau, uno de los pocos pianistas, que capaz de captar algo de como yo solía tocar.

Y en el apartado instrumental:



Die Ideale, uno de mis poemas sinfónicos.

Por último una obrita sencilla pero bellisima, para piano


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2021)

*Op 30*


----------



## palmerita (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Neujahr" (New Year's Day)


J.S.Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 190 - _Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied!_




BWV 41 - _Jesu, nun sei gepreiset_

BWV 16 - _Herr Gott, dich loben wi_r

BWV 171 - _Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm_

BWV 143 - _Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele [II]_




BWV 248 -_ Weihnachts-Oratorium_


BWV 134a - Die Zeit, die Tag und Jahre macht


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2022)

*Johann Strauss - Simplicius*


----------



## palmerita (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2.So.n.Weihn." (Sunday after New Year, 2nd Sunday after Christmas)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 153 - _Schau, lieber Gott, wie meine Feind_

BWV 58 - _Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid [II]_




BWV 248 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2022)

*Op 29*


----------



## palmerita (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Berrón (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2022)

*+ Op 29*


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2022)

*Op 28*


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2022)

*Op 27*


----------



## palmerita (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year 2022
including Bach's works for each event

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas
BWV 65 - _Sie Werden aus Saba alle kommen_




BWV 123 - _Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen_


----------



## palmerita (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Ene 2022)

*Op 26*


----------



## palmerita (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Ene 2022)

*Op 25*


----------



## Maxim Gorki (8 Ene 2022)

Mi pequeña aportación.


----------



## Nebulosas (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1.So.n.Epiph." (1st Sunday after Epiphany)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 154 - _Mein liebster Jesus ist verloren_

BWV 124 - _Meinen Jesum laß ich nicht_

BWV 32 - _Liebster Jesu, mein Verlangen_




BWV 217 - _Gedenke, Herr, wie es uns gehet!_ (Apocrifa)


----------



## Plutarko (9 Ene 2022)

Os veo puestos con la epoca mas capellista de Bach, cantatas y demas 

Yo ahora tengo esperanzas de aprender algun pequeño preludio mas a parte del bwv 999 que tengo en pañales y eso que le he metido caña estas navidades.
Aqui teneis los 12 pequeños preludios de Bach, piezas bastante sencillas que no requieren un virtuosismo excesivo.
Tocadas por Paul Barton, no sera un renombre de referencia, pero me encanta su canal y como estudiante de musica (ya con canas) me encantan sus videos para ir siguiendo las partituras.



Os dejo tambien las variaciones Goldberg del mismo Paul Barton, ya fuera de nivel de un estudiante de escuela de musica de pueblo.


----------



## palmerita (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Ene 2022)

*Op 24*


----------



## Harman (11 Ene 2022)

*Op 23*










Mendelssohn *Op 23* 
*No 1*​​
​​*No 2*​​
​​*No 3*​​
​


----------



## palmerita (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Ene 2022)

*Op 22*


----------



## Harman (13 Ene 2022)

*Op 21*







.


----------



## palmerita (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Ene 2022)

*Op 20*


----------



## palmerita (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 Ene 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Debería haber un hilo aparte para el minimalismo.


----------



## Topedelagama (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## gañan (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Ene 2022)

*+ OP 20*


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2.So.n.Epiph." (2nd Sunday after Epiphany)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 3 - _Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid 

BWV 13 - Meine Seufzer, meine Tränen

BWV 155 - Mein Gott, wie lang, ach lange?

_


----------



## palmerita (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Ene 2022)

*Op 19*







.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ene 2022)

Muy buenas. 

Estoy metiendome bastante en serio con la musica clasica (me gusta mucho la musica renacentista y barroca, principalmente) y estoy en una fase aguda de MONTEVERDI. 
Ahi os dejo algunas joyitas; un par de madrigales y un aria. Se puede hablar de arias antes del 17? Son madrigales o dialogos o chaconas? en fin, ya ire aprendiendo mas...


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## cataubas (17 Ene 2022)

Creo que este es el hilo idóneo para la siguiente búsqueda:

Tengo interés en el documental de Werner Herzog: Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere (The Transformation of the World into Music) (TV) . La transformación del mundo en música

La transformación del mundo en música (TV) (1996) 
No encuentro ni enlace para descargar o ver, ni siquiera dónde poder compralo.

En el Lohengrin del propio Herzog, leí que había un bonus track con el documental que parece ser del canal ZDF ARTE, pero tampoco está ahí.

Gracias anticipadas si alguien sabe algo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, me parece una gran idea abrir un hilo de minimalismo. 

Tengo sentimientos encontrados al respecto porque hay cosas que me parecen francamente interesantes (Philip Glass, por ejemplo) y cosas que, desde mi punto de vista, rozan la tomadura de pelo. Ademas tambien hay mucha gente que viene de otras tradiciones musicales (el jazz, fundamentalmente) que hace musica que se podria entender tambien como minimalista. No se, puede ser un hilo chulo.


----------



## palmerita (17 Ene 2022)

cataubas dijo:


> Creo que este es el hilo idóneo para la siguiente búsqueda:
> 
> Tengo interés en el documental de Werner Herzog: Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere (The Transformation of the World into Music) (TV) . La transformación del mundo en música
> 
> ...



[Descargar] Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere 1996 Ver Película Online Gratis Completas Español ésto?


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Por cierto, me parece una gran idea abrir un hilo de minimalismo.
> 
> Tengo sentimientos encontrados al respecto porque hay cosas que me parecen francamente interesantes (Philip Glass, por ejemplo) y cosas que, desde mi punto de vista, rozan la tomadura de pelo. Ademas tambien hay mucha gente que viene de otras tradiciones musicales (el jazz, fundamentalmente) que hace musica que se podria entender tambien como minimalista. No se, puede ser un hilo chulo.



Pues yo soy muy fan del minimalismo y de la música con influencias minimalistas, me encantaría.
@palmerita


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Ene 2022)

Toma @Xequinfumfa, te va a gustar (y al resto espero que también)



MusicaAntigua.com


----------



## Topedelagama (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Ene 2022)

*Op 18*


----------



## Topedelagama (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## cataubas (18 Ene 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> [Descargar] Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere 1996 Ver Película Online Gratis Completas Español ésto?



No va el enlace. Ya lo había buscado antes, y ahora hice una búsqueda más exhaustiva, vimeo-ZDF, hasta la web oficial de Herzog, y nada. Va a estar difícil. Igual pongo una alerta google, por si lo dan en la tele de casualidad. Gracias, igualmente.


----------



## Topedelagama (18 Ene 2022)

Como cosas nuevas (bueno, compositores o músicos descubiertos hace poco) está el virtuoso y a la par hortera Sofiane Pamart


----------



## palmerita (18 Ene 2022)

cataubas dijo:


> No va el enlace. Ya lo había buscado antes, y ahora hice una búsqueda más exhaustiva, vimeo-ZDF, hasta la web oficial de Herzog, y nada. Va a estar difícil. Igual pongo una alerta google, por si lo dan en la tele de casualidad. Gracias, igualmente.



DIE VERWANDLUNG DER WELT IN MUSIK: BAYREUTH VOR DER PREMIERE Full Movie (1996) Watch Online Free - FULLTV mira ésto a ver si funciona, me parece que tendrás que darte de alta, tampoco sé si funcionará.
de todas formas, lo he buscado aquí, a lo mejor algún link te vale -> Werner Herzog: Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere at DuckDuckGo


----------



## cataubas (18 Ene 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> DIE VERWANDLUNG DER WELT IN MUSIK: BAYREUTH VOR DER PREMIERE Full Movie (1996) Watch Online Free - FULLTV mira ésto a ver si funciona, me parece que tendrás que darte de alta, tampoco sé si funcionará.
> de todas formas, lo he buscado aquí, a lo mejor algún link te vale -> Werner Herzog: Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere at DuckDuckGo



Estos de full tv y los que vienen en blogspot te acaban enviando a un callejón sin salida. Creo que una vez me registre tal como decían para descargar alguna peli que andaba buscando y sigue siendo inútil. 
He creado la alerta, si lo consigo lo pondré por aquí. Gracias


----------



## palmerita (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Ene 2022)

*Op 17*


----------



## palmerita (19 Ene 2022)

El Príncipe de madera. Ballet en un acto (V, 1/2) - Video Musicalis


Ver vídeo musical: El Príncipe de madera. Ballet en un acto (V, 1/2). Bartok Bela. Boulez Pierre. Música de ballet,Parte,Obra orquestal,Estilo contemporáneo,Audio




www.videomusicalis.com


----------



## Topedelagama (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## arriondas (19 Ene 2022)

Ferenc Erkel, el otro gran compositor húngaro del siglo XIX. El equivalente de Glinka en Rusia, Moniuszko en Polonia, o Smetana en Chequia; los creadores de un estilo nacional propio. Con obras como esta, Hunyadi Laszlo, donde la música popular se combina con elementos de la grand opéra francesa o las influencias italianas.


----------



## palmerita (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Ene 2022)

*Op. 16*


----------



## palmerita (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Ene 2022)

*Op 15*


----------



## Topedelagama (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Ene 2022)

*Op 14*


----------



## mildiez (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "3.So.n.Epiph." (3rd Sunday after Epiphany)


J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 73 - _Herr, wie du willt, so schick's mit mir_




BWV 111 - _Was mein Gott will, das g'scheh allzeit_




BWV 72 - _Alles nur nach Gottes Willen_




BWV 156 - _Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe!_


----------



## Topedelagama (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## kixmi (23 Ene 2022)

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## palmerita (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Ene 2022)

*Op 13*


----------



## Topedelagama (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Ene 2022)

*Op 12*


----------



## palmerita (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Ene 2022)

+ *Op 12*


----------



## algemeine (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (26 Ene 2022)

Ayer el prodigioso Belcea Quartet con el cellista Raphaël Merlin interpretaron en el A. N. uno de los mayores monumentos de la Historia de la Música, el Quinteto en Do mayor D956 de Schubert.


----------



## Topedelagama (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Ene 2022)

*Op 11*


----------



## Topedelagama (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Euler (28 Ene 2022)

BROOOOOTAAAAAALLLLL


----------



## Harman (28 Ene 2022)

*Op 10*


----------



## Topedelagama (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Ene 2022)

*Op 9*


----------



## Topedelagama (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Ene 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "4.So.n.Epiph." (4th Sunday after Epiphany)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 81 - _Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?_




BWV 14 - _Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit_



***

Mass in B minor, BWV 232


----------



## Topedelagama (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Ene 2022)

*Op 8*


----------



## Topedelagama (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Feb 2022)

*+ Op 8*


----------



## Topedelagama (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## cataubas (1 Feb 2022)

Apareció el documental. Die Verwandlung der Welt in Musik: Bayreuth vor der Premiere (The Transformation of the World into Music) (TV) 









Transformation of the World into Music (Werner Herzog, 1996, English subtitles)


The Transformation of the World Into Music is a 1994 documentary film by German filmmaker Werner Herzog. It is about the Bayreuth Festival, and focuses on the operas and music of Richard Wagner.




ok.ru


----------



## Harman (2 Feb 2022)

*Op 7*


----------



## Harman (3 Feb 2022)

*Op 6*


----------



## Harman (4 Feb 2022)

*+ Op 6*


----------



## Topedelagama (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Feb 2022)

*Op 5*


----------



## Topedelagama (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Feb 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Mariä Reinigung" (Feast of Purification of Mary) 

J.S. Bach*

BWV 83 - _Erfreute Zeit im neuen Bunde_

BWV 125 - _Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin_

BWV 82 - _Ich habe genug_

BWV 157 - _Ich lasse dich nicht, du segnest mich denn!_

BWV 158 - _Der Friede sei mit dir_

BWV 200 - _Bekennen will ich seinen Namen_

BWV 161 - _Komm, du süße Todesstunde_

BWV Anh 157 - _Ich habe Lust zu scheiden_


----------



## palmerita (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Feb 2022)

*Op 4*


----------



## Topedelagama (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Feb 2022)

*Op 3*


----------



## palmerita (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (8 Feb 2022)

Me mola mucho esta versión del preludio a Lohengrin. Me llega directo al corazón, impresionantes los violines.


----------



## Topedelagama (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Feb 2022)

*Op 2*


----------



## palmerita (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 Feb 2022)

Perdón si me alejo mucho de lo clásico, pero creo que es interesante ver las influencias del minimalismo en otros estilos


----------



## palmerita (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Feb 2022)

*Op 1*


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)

Deberían prohibir a los negros y moros tocar música clásica, es apropiación cultural.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Feb 2022)

*Op 91*


----------



## Topedelagama (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Feb 2022)

Hoy Opera


----------



## palmerita (12 Feb 2022)

y falla ->


----------



## Topedelagama (13 Feb 2022)

Pues yo me vengo arriba y ahí va otro grupo contemporáneo de influencias minimalistas, disfrutemos de la vida que es lo verdaderamente importante.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Que gran hilo. @calopez chincheta.


----------



## palmerita (13 Feb 2022)

pues yo no me arrugo..


----------



## Maxim Gorki (13 Feb 2022)

Este recital me pareció extraordinario.


----------



## Harman (13 Feb 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Septuagesimae" (3rd Sunday before Lent)

JS Bach*

BWV 144 - _Nimm, was dein ist, und gehe hin_

BWV 92 -_ Ich hab in Gottes Herz und Sinn_

BWV 84 - _Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Glücke_


----------



## palmerita (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## escalador (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Feb 2022)

*Op 92*


----------



## Tupper (14 Feb 2022)

Deleitaros con Mozart & Pollini.


----------



## Topedelagama (15 Feb 2022)

No me gusta poner músicos con mascarillas, pero en esta pieza no les queda mal, le da mayor dramatismo.


----------



## Harman (15 Feb 2022)

*Op 93*










.


----------



## Topedelagama (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Feb 2022)

*Op 94*

.


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Feb 2022)

*Op 95*


----------



## Harman (18 Feb 2022)

*Op 96*


----------



## Topedelagama (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Feb 2022)

Hoy Ballet


----------



## Topedelagama (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Maxim Gorki (19 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Si Albéniz fuese alemán, sería el más grande talento pianístico de la historia. Aún así, la Suite Iberia está considerada por muchos como la obra cumbre del piano.
> 
> Una de sus piezas emblemáticas, "El Corpus Christi en Sevilla". Tocada por uno de los pianistas actuales más influyentes. -Chino por supuesto. Nos guste o no, los últimos grandes genios al piano, salvo excepciones, son chinos: Lang Lang, Yundi Li, Yuja Wang...-
> 
> ¿A qué les recuerda la melodía inicial?. Pocos saben del hondo legado cultural de nuestra historia.




Es la Tarara.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Feb 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Sexagesimae" (2nd Sunday before Lent)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 18 - _Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee vom Himmel fällt_

BWV 181 - _Leichtgesinnte Flattergeister_

BWV 126 - _Erhalt uns Herr, bei deinem Wort _


----------



## Maxim Gorki (20 Feb 2022)

Versión de la Tarara de Joaquín Díaz.




@Genomito


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (22 Feb 2022)

*Harman*, lo siento y espero que se pueda hacer algo.


----------



## Harman (22 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> *Harman*, lo siento y espero que se pueda hacer algo.



¿De mi hermano? De momento quimio y va un pelín mejor. Y tiene buen humor.
Gracias


*Op. 97*


----------



## palmerita (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Feb 2022)

*Op 98*


----------



## Topedelagama (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## palmerita (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Feb 2022)

*Op 99*


----------



## Topedelagama (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Feb 2022)

*Op 100*


----------



## Harman (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Feb 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Estomihi" (Quinquagesima Sunday, Sunday before Lent)

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 22 -_ Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe_

BWV 23 - _Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sons_

BWV 127 - _Herr Jesu Christ, wahr' Mensch und Gott_

BWV 159 - _Sehet! wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem_


----------



## Topedelagama (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## blahblahblah (28 Feb 2022)

Federico JL dijo:


> Vivaldi.



Vivaldi, Bach y Beethoven eran negros. ¿No os habéis enterado?


----------



## Harman (28 Feb 2022)

*OP. 101*


----------



## cinamomo (28 Feb 2022)

Venga, os dejo escoger versión (disculpas si ya está posteado):


----------



## Harman (1 Mar 2022)

*Op. 102*


----------



## Harman (2 Mar 2022)

*Op 103*


----------



## palmerita (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Mar 2022)

*Op 104*


----------



## antiglobalista (3 Mar 2022)

LA CULTURA BLANCA OCCIDENTAL JUDEOCRISTIANA es superior a todas y el que no le guste que reviente


----------



## Topedelagama (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Mar 2022)

*Op 105*


----------



## n_flamel (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## machotafea (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Spartacus es negro. Jake mate ateos.


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## machotafea (5 Mar 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Ojalá esta música se pudiera escuchar en una radio pública en España
> 
> Porque cada vez que pongo RNE Clásica están con gitaneo, sudaqueo, músicas tribales...



Eres un gran mentiroso. O eso, o deberias ponerlo a un hora diferente a la habitual. 
Pero nada, me quedo con que mientes.


----------



## machotafea (5 Mar 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> LA CULTURA BLANCA OCCIDENTAL JUDEOCRISTIANA es superior a todas y el que no le guste que reviente



Antiglobalista.... Cultura judeo... Desde cuando van unidas la cultura judía y la cristiana, si os ODIAS, perros???


----------



## Orgelmeister (5 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Eres un gran mentiroso. O eso, o deberias ponerlo a un hora diferente a la habitual.
> Pero nada, me quedo con que mientes.



Es muy fácil comprobar quien miente.

Yo la tengo (tenía hasta que me cansé) sintonizada todo el día. Que hagan la prueba. Al menos así era el año pasado. Especialmente en los trayectos en coche.


----------



## Topedelagama (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Mar 2022)

Hoy es Mar 6, 2022,* Invocavit [1st Sunday in Lent]* . Al parecer Bach no escribio música para está celebración.


----------



## palmerita (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Mar 2022)

Op 106


----------



## Harman (8 Mar 2022)

*Op 107*


----------



## Topedelagama (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Mar 2022)

*Op 108*


----------



## palmerita (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Mar 2022)

*Op 109*


----------



## Topedelagama (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Mar 2022)

*Op 110*


----------



## Topedelagama (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (11 Mar 2022)

Esta noche toca escuchar por enésima vez "el clave bien temperado" versión Glenn Gould. 







Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## cinamomo (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Venator (12 Mar 2022)

Robert Schumann. Consejos para los jóvenes musicos:

23. No olvides que es cosa detestable y monstruosa hacer cambios y mutilaciones en la música de los grandes compositores, como también agregar adornos de uso exclusivamente moderno. Es la máxima injuria que se puede hacer al arte.


----------



## Topedelagama (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Mar 2022)

*Donizetti*

Missere en Re menor




Don Pasquale


----------



## Venator (13 Mar 2022)

En fin. Qué elitismo ni qué pollas?

Se le impide a alguien escuchar a Haydn o Mozart como lo que son? Es más accesible que nunca. Y no hay música más radical, las luces y distorsiones no le aportan nada, al contrario.

Quien se conforma con una versión reducida, un popurri o se queda en los tópicos y la superficie es porque quiere.

Yo cuando me apetecía Iron Maiden escuchaba Iron Maiden, no un grupete tributo ni una versión pretenciosa con cuatro arreglos orquestados 

Y para apreciar a Schumann o a Brahms intenta uno comprenderlos a su nivel hasta donde puede, leyendo y escuchando, no rebajarlos al nivel de uno. Es una cuestión de HUMILDAD


----------



## Harman (13 Mar 2022)

Hoy se celebra Reminiscere [2nd Sunday in Lent] curiosamente tampoco hay cantatas de Bach para esta festividad.

Hoy Misas de Schubert




De la D950 prefiero está versión


----------



## Harman (14 Mar 2022)

*Op 111*


----------



## Topedelagama (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Mar 2022)

*Op 112*


----------



## Topedelagama (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Mar 2022)

*OP 113*

.


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Mar 2022)

*Op 114*


----------



## palmerita (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Mar 2022)

Schubert: Complete String Quartets


----------



## palmerita (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Picard (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Mar 2022)

*Oculi [3rd Sunday in Lent]

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 54 - _Widerstehe doch der Sünde_




BWV 80a - _Alles, was von Gott geboren_





*Marga Höffgen*


----------



## palmerita (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Mar 2022)

*Op 115*


----------



## Topedelagama (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Mar 2022)

*Op 116*


----------



## palmerita (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Mar 2022)

*Op 117*


----------



## palmerita (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Mar 2022)

*Op 118*


----------



## AntiT0d0 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Roto (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Escombridos (25 Mar 2022)

Las bodas de Luis Alfonso, 100% español


----------



## Topedelagama (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Mar 2022)

Hoy *Mar 27, 2022: Laetare [4th Sunday in Lent] *_(sin música)_

Sin embargo el día *25 fue Dates of "Mariä Verkündigung" (Feast of Annunciation of Mary) 

J.S. Bach*

Cantatas

BWV 1 - _Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern_

BWV 182 - _Himmelskönig, sei willkommen_




BWV Anh 156 - _Herr Christ der einge Gottessohn_




BWV Anh 199 - _Siehe, eine Jungfrau ist schwanger_


----------



## Topedelagama (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Mar 2022)

Alfredo Kraus - «¡Es el príncipe!... Es delicada flor» (“Katiuska”, 1958)




*Op 119*


----------



## Topedelagama (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Mar 2022)

*Op 120*


----------



## Topedelagama (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Mar 2022)

.


----------



## Harman (30 Mar 2022)

*Op 121*


----------



## Topedelagama (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Mar 2022)

*Op 122*


----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (31 Mar 2022)

Ayer dio un recital en el Real la gran soprano lírica Lisette Oropesa.

Aquí en su majestuosa intervención en la ópera de Meyerbeer "Les Huguenots"


----------



## Topedelagama (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Abr 2022)

*Op 123*


----------



## Topedelagama (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year 2022

Apr 3, 2022: Judica [5th Sunday in Lent]*

Sin cantatas de *Bach*

***

_Pasión según San Lucas BWV 246_


----------



## Harman (4 Abr 2022)

*Op 124*


----------



## palmerita (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Abr 2022)

*Op 125*


----------



## Topedelagama (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (5 Abr 2022)

Dios bendiga este hilo, maravilloso. La clásica es algo tan inabarcable que me apena saber que moriré sin haber escuchado cosas gloriosas. Para muestra un botón, humilde pero emocionante.


----------



## algemeine (5 Abr 2022)

Me gustaria poner esto que seguro que jode bastante a los iwoks:


----------



## Topedelagama (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Abr 2022)

*Op 126*


----------



## Harman (7 Abr 2022)

Op 127


----------



## Topedelagama (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manolo De Escobar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manolo De Escobar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manolo De Escobar (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Palmsonntag" (Palm Sunday, 6th Sunday in Lent)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 182 - _Himmelskönig, sei willkommen_


----------



## Harman (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Abr 2022)

Op. 128


----------



## Topedelagama (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Abr 2022)

*Op 129*


----------



## palmerita (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## palmerita (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (13 Abr 2022)

Ayer oí esta obra maestra:


----------



## Topedelagama (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Karfreitag" (Good Friday)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 244 - _Matthäus-Passion_




BWV 245 - _Johannes-Passion_

BWV 246 - _Lukas-Passion_

BWV 247 - _Markus-Passion_

BWV Anh 169 - _Erbauliche Gedanken auf den Grünen Donnerstag und Charfreitag ueber den Leidenden Jesum_


----------



## Topedelagama (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Ostersonntag" (Easter Sunday, 1st Day of Easter)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 4 - _Christ lag in Todes Banden_




BWV 15 - _Denn du wirst meine Seele nicht in der Hölle lassen_




BWV 31 - _Der Himmel lacht! Die Erde jubilieret_




BWV 160 - _Ich weiß, daß mein Erloser lebt_




BWV 249 - _Oster-Oratorium - Kommet, eilet und laufet_


----------



## Harman (18 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Ostermontag" (Easter Monday, 2nd Day of Easter)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 6 - _Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden_




BWV 66 - _Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen_




BWV Anh 190 - _Ich bin ein Pilgrim auf der Welt_


----------



## Topedelagama (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Osterdienstag" (Easter Tuesday, 3rd Day of Easter)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 134 - _Ein Herz, das seinen Jesum lebend weiß_




BWV 145 - _Ich lebe, mein Herze, zu deinem Ergötzen_




BWV 158 - _Der Friede sei mit dir_


----------



## Topedelagama (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## pandillero (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Abr 2022)

Op 130


----------



## Harman (22 Abr 2022)

*Op 131*


----------



## Harman (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (24 Abr 2022)

pandillero dijo:


>



Me permito poner la versión original por Peter Schreier:


----------



## n_flamel (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Abr 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Quasimodogeniti" (1st Sunday after Easter)

J.S. Bach*

BWV 67 - _Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ_




BWV 42 - _Am Abend aber desselbigen Sabbatas_


----------



## Topedelagama (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Abr 2022)

*Op 132*


----------



## Topedelagama (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Abr 2022)

Op 133


----------



## Topedelagama (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Federico JL (27 Abr 2022)

Hemos conseguido un gran hilo.


----------



## Harman (27 Abr 2022)

*Op 134*


----------



## Topedelagama (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Abr 2022)

*Op. 135*


----------



## Topedelagama (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

*Cesar Frank*


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)




----------



## Rediooss (1 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Misericordias Dom." (Misericordias Domini, 2nd Sunday after Easter)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 85 - _Ich bin ein guter Hirt_




BWV 104 - _Du Hirte Israel, höre_




BWV 112 - _Der Herr ist mein getreuer Hirt_


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

Mi Reina de la Noche favorita:


----------



## Topedelagama (1 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (2 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (2 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (4 May 2022)




----------



## Escombridos (4 May 2022)

Sainete lirico (zarzuela) 

Las bodas de Luis Alfonso , Gerónimo Giménez y Javier de Burgos (100% español)


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (4 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (5 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (6 May 2022)

Faust: Le veau d’or


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)




----------



## Nationwww (6 May 2022)

Subido en PDF al grupo de Telegram Repositorio Burbuja : Repositorio hilos Burbuja


----------



## palmerita (6 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Jubilate" (3rd Sunday after Easter)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 12 - _Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen_

BWV 103 - _Ihr werdet weinen und heulen_

BWV 146 -_ Wir müssen durch viel Trübsal in das Reich Gottes eingehen_


----------



## Topedelagama (8 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (9 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (10 May 2022)




----------



## Rex Solis Invictus (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



Intensidad, drama y belleza a cada minuto.


----------



## Rex Solis Invictus (10 May 2022)

No se si alguno ya lo subió, pero aquí va una de mis obras favoritas:

Digna del Augusto Sol


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 May 2022)




----------



## cataubas (12 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (13 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Kantate" (Cantate, 4th Sunday after Easter)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 108 - _Es ist euch gut, daß ich hingehe_



BWV 166 - _Wo gehest du hin?_


----------



## palmerita (15 May 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (16 May 2022)

Hasta el día 22 de mayo se representa en el Teatro de la Zarzuela Don Gil de Alcalá, divertidísima obra fenomenalmente interpretada, la recomiendo vivamente, yo la vi ayer. Aquí su maravillosa habanera (en otro concierto):






Teatro de la Zarzuela







teatrodelazarzuela.mcu.es


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (18 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (18 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (19 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (19 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Rogate" (5th Sunday after Easter)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 86 - Wahrlich, wahrlich, ich sage euch





BWV 87 - Bisher habt ihr nichts gebeten in meinem Namen


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (22 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (24 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (25 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (25 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (26 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (27 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (27 May 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (27 May 2022)

La semana pasada la gran Ketevan Kemoklidze cantó Carmen en Madrid junto a un reparto insuperable en el que destacó el tenor Dmytro Popov, estuvieron todos fabulosos. Bueno, no soy imparcial, es mi ópera favorita.









La ópera Carmen, de Bizet cierra la temporada - RTVE.es


La Orquesta Sinfónica y Coro RTVE y el Coro SINAN KAY bajo la dirección de Pablo González, interpreta en su último concierto de temporada de abono la ópera Carmen.



www.rtve.es


----------



## El Roto (27 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (28 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (29 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (29 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Exaudi" (Sunday after Ascension, 6th Sunday after Easter)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 44 -_ Sie werden euch in den Bann tun euch_




BWV 183 - _Sie werden euch in den Bann tun [II]_


----------



## Topedelagama (29 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (30 May 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)




----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (31 May 2022)

Federico JL dijo:


> Vivaldi.



Eso te lo componen también los simios.


----------



## Topedelagama (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Peineto (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## palmerita (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)

Satie que no falte.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (2 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Satie que no falte.



Mola mucho Satie, dicen que es el precursor del minimalismo.


----------



## Topedelagama (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## crápula español (3 Jun 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



Buena gomina gasta el Capussón, no sabrá hustec qué marca usa ? Es para el TFG del Grado en Física


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Lutheran Church Year
*Dates of "Pfingsten" (Whit Sunday, 1st Day of Pentecost)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 34 - _O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe 

BWV 59 - Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten 

BWV 74 - Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten

BWV 172 - Erschallet, ihr Lieder, erklinget, ihr Saiten!




BWV 218 - Gott der Hoffnung erfulle euch

_


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## escalador (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (8 Jun 2022)

Amor gitano, de Franz Lehar en la voz del maravilloso tenor húngaro Robert Ilosfalvy. Belleza más allá de las palabras.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (11 Jun 2022)

Sale en la banda sonora de Barry Lyndon.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Jun 2022)

Y esta tambien



Me compré el disco con 17 años tras ver la pelicula. Se lo pedi a un compi de insti, que tenia la Jolper, tienda de instrumentos musicales, discos, articulos deportivos. No lo tenian y tuvieron que pedirla a la discografica. Esa tienda jolper era una especie de franquicia de los padres del que ahora es el alcalde de Orense, Jacome.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Esse est deus (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (11 Jun 2022)

Ya que han puesto algo de Lehar, he aquí la marcha y palótas (una danza húngara, su equivalente a la polonesa en lo que se refiere a baile de la nobleza) de la opereta Wo die Lerche singt (donde canta la alondra), una de las que más me gusta del compositor húngaro.



Y una polonesa, ya puestos. De Chaikovsky, de su ópera Evgeni Onegin:


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

_Durante la semana ha habido más "juergas" luteranas. Lo desconocía.
El lunes 6 fue,_

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Pfingstmontag" (Whit Monday, 2nd Day of Pentecost)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 68 - _Also hat Gott die Welt geliebt_




BWV 173 - _Erhöhtes Fleisch und Blut_




BWV 174 -_ Ich liebe den Höchsten von ganzem Gemüte_




_El Martes 7,_

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Pfingstdienstag" (Whit Tuesday, 3rd Day of Pentecost)*


BWV 175 - _Er rufet seinen Schafen mit Namen_




BWV 184 - _Erwünschtes Freudenlicht_


----------



## Topedelagama (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## UN FÍSICO (12 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y esta tambien
> 
> 
> 
> Me compré el disco con 17 años tras ver la pelicula. Se lo pedi a un compi de insti, que tenia la Jolper, tienda de instrumentos musicales, discos, articulos deportivos. No lo tenian y tuvieron que pedirla a la discografica. Esa tienda jolper era una especie de franquicia de los padres del que ahora es el alcalde de Orense, Jacome.



Una auténtica maravilla: la celebérrima pieza de Händel y la película también (de antes de que el cine fuera completamente contaminado).


----------



## Hermericus (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

_Las cantatas correspondientes a ayer_

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Trinitatis" (Trinity Sunday)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 129 - _Gelobet sei der Herr, mein Gott_




BWV 165 - _O heilges Geist- und Wasserbad_




BWV 176 - _Es ist ein trotzig und verzagt Ding_




BWV 194 -_ Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest_




_Y un a curiosidad_

Bach Psalm 51 Höchster, meine Sünden BWV 1083 arrangement Stabat Mater Pergolesi


----------



## Topedelagama (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (16 Jun 2022)

Este domingo 19 de junio se verá en versión concierto un acontecimiento excepcional en Madrid, "El nacimiento del Rey Sol", que se estrenó en 1653 como homenaje a Luis XIV, que entonces tenía 14 años en respuesta a las revueltas de la aristocracia de la Fronda. En origen la representación duró toda la noche, trece horas, desde la puesta de sol hasta el alba, haciendo el propio Rey Sol de sí mismo al amanecer. Es un ballet maravilloso que se vio en Francia en 2017 y lo traen los mismos, obviamente hacen una reducción de unas tres horas, más o menos.







__





El nacimiento del Rey Sol | Teatro Real


El Ballet Real de la Noche es un espectáculo concebido por los mejores poetas, compositores y coreógrafos de Francia para representar la gloria y poder de Luis XIV.




www.teatroreal.es


----------



## Peineto (16 Jun 2022)

Con ustedes una joya peruana en forma de zarzuela


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (16 Jun 2022)

Yan Huichang | HKCO


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1.So.n.Trin." (1st Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S Bach

BWV 20 -_ O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort  




BWV 39 - Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot




BWV 75 - Die Elenden sollen essen, daß sie satt werden

_


----------



## Topedelagama (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## palmerita (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2.So.n.Trin." (2nd Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 2 - _Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein_




BWV 76 - _Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes_




24 Junio

*Dates of "Johannis" (Feast of Nativity of St John the Baptist)*

BWV 7 - _Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam_




BWV 30 - _Freue dich, erlöste Schar_




BWV 167 - _Ihr Menschen, rühmet Gottes Liebe_




BWV 220 - _Lobt ihn mit Herz und Munden_


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (28 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



Este disco lo tengo, es una maravilla absoluta:


----------



## Esse est deus (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (30 Jun 2022)

Ayer me vi el maravilloso Don Pasquale de Hamburgo que emitieron hace poco en ARTE. Pongo aquí el aria de tenor "Povero Ernesto" en la voz de Juan Diego Flórez de otra representación:


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (1 Jul 2022)

Sonata en Si menor, de un servidor.

Para muchos, en el top de obras maestras jamás escritas para piano. Cada vez que la escuches descubrirás algo nuevo. Tremendamente influyente, imitada, pero nunca superada. Aunque no a todos gustó. Brahms se quedo dormido escuchándola. 

Aquí, interpretada por el genial Claudio Arrau, cuyo maestro fue alumno mío, y que me interpreta como nadie


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

*Luthran Church Year
Dates of "Mariä Heimsuchung" (Feast of Visitation of Mary) *

J.S. Bach

BWV 10 - _Meine Seel erhebt den Herren_




BWV 147 - _Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben_




BWV 189 - _Meine Seele ruhmt und preist_


----------



## escalador (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "3.So.n.Trin." (3rd Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 21 - _Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis_




BWV 135 - _Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder_


----------



## Franz. Liszt (3 Jul 2022)

Cuarto poema sinfónico de un servidor. Orfeo, que trata sobre el mito de Orfeo y Eurídice, donde suenan dos arpas para emular la lira de Orfeo.

Este era el poema sinfónico que mas gustaba a mi nuero, Richard Wagner. Si alguien está familiarizado con su música, sonará mucho a Wagner. Armonías cromáticas que no acaban nunca de resolver... Pero esta obra es anterior, obviamente. Escuchando obras como esta, Wagner aprendió unas cuentas cositas de armonía, inspirándose para su Tristán.


----------



## Topedelagama (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## palmerita (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)

*YUJA WANG PROKOFIEV TOCCATA*

Toca verlo en yutub...
* *


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (9 Jul 2022)

John Field, Nocturnas.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "4.So.n.Trin." (4th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 24 - _Ein ungefärbt Gemüte_

BWV 177 - _Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ_

BWV 185 - _Barmherziges Herze der ewigen Liebe_


----------



## Topedelagama (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (13 Jul 2022)

Schubert compuso cientos de lied, de los cuales su más popular es el Ave María. Este también es relativamente popular, aunque fuera de los aficionados a la música clásica es desconocido. Esta basado en un poema de Goethe, que cuenta los esfuerzos de un padre y un hijo por huir del temible Rey de las Hadas.

El video es bueno, con una puesta artística muy interesante.

Esta es la transcripción para piano de un servidor



Era uno de mis 'hits' cuando recorría toda Europa dando conciertos. La pieza es muy difícil, como no podía ser de otra manera, especialmente sacar a relucir solo con piano las voces de los distintos protagonistas del lied. Yuja Wang lo consigue, algo que está al alcance de muy pocos.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (14 Jul 2022)

Las danza del kalasniokov en versión de la antigua yugoeslavia por Goran Bregovich, músico favorito de Emir Kosturika . Pido clemencia para no ser descuartizado...


----------



## Franz. Liszt (14 Jul 2022)

Transcripción a piano de un servidor, de la mítica Novena Sinfonía de Beethoven.

En el siglo XIX no había internete, ni CDs, ni vinilos ni nada. Las orquestas eran mucho mas caras que un piano, así que se optó por transcribir fragmentos de operas y obras orquestales a piano, a fin de que pudieran ser disfrutadas por más público.

Se podría objetar, que igual un piano no es capaz de reproducir la riqueza de matices y texturas de una orquesta. Lo mejor para salir de dudas es escuchar la transcripción y maravillarse. Esta es una de mis obras más difíciles de tocar. Deja a la Campanella por los suelos, especialmente el último movimiento.


----------



## Topedelagama (14 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Las danza del kalasniokov en versión de la antigua yugoeslavia por Goran Bregovich, músico favorito de Emir Kosturika . Pido clemencia para no ser descuartizado...



Disfruté mucho con la película de Emir Kusturica "Underground", también vi "Gato Negro, gato Blanco" pero no era tan buena como la primera.



Recuerdo que Kusturika era muy aficionado a la música Folk, incluso tenía un grupo de música y llegué a descargarme el CD, era bastante divertido.



Por mi parte, yo creo que los que nos juntamos en este hilo somos un grupo de melómanos bastante respetuosos con todo el que viene a aportar, no hay porqué descuartizar a nadie que quiera aportar algo nuevo, más bien al contrario, se agradece.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## palmerita (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (16 Jul 2022)

Mi tercer poema sinfónico. El más famoso de todos. Gustó tanto que los nazis lo utilizaron como sintonía para su boletín de noticias. Muy wagneriano, pero es anterior. A Wagner también el encantaba, por cierto.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 Jul 2022)

Memories of green.

Quitad los sonidos de fondo y las imágenes (aunque estas sean realmente hermosas), dejad solo el piano, es de lo mejor de la música clásica. Música clásica de finales del siglo XX.

Vangelis. El pobre acaba de morir, mi agradecimiento, mi respeto.


----------



## I. de A. (16 Jul 2022)

Guillaume Dufay, _Nuper rosarum flores,_ motete compuesto con motivo de la consagración solemnísima –finalizada la cúpula diseñada por Brunelleschi– de la catedral de Florencia el 25 de marzo de 1436.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 Jul 2022)

Creo que no se ha hablado de esta mujer, Jocelyn Pook.

Para mí, más que sobresaliente.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 Jul 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Guillaume Dufay, _Nuper rosarum flores,_ motete compuesto con motivo de la consagración solemnísima –finalizada la cúpula diseñada por Brunelleschi– de la catedral de Florencia el 25 de marzo de 1436.



Gracias por el motete y por la partitura.


----------



## Tiresias (16 Jul 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Transcripción a piano de un servidor, de la mítica Novena Sinfonía de Beethoven.
> 
> En el siglo XIX no había internete, ni CDs, ni vinilos ni nada. Las orquestas eran mucho mas caras que un piano, así que se optó por transcribir fragmentos de operas y obras orquestales a piano, a fin de que pudieran ser disfrutadas por más público.
> 
> Se podría objetar, que igual un piano no es capaz de reproducir la riqueza de matices y texturas de una orquesta. Lo mejor para salir de dudas es escuchar la transcripción y maravillarse. Esta es una de mis obras más difíciles de tocar. Deja a la Campanella por los suelos, especialmente el último movimiento.



Muchísimas muchísimas muchísimas gracias. 

Soy un fanático de las transcripciones de las sinfonías de Beethoven que hizo, precisamente FRANZ LISZT!!!!

Qué alegría ver el nivel de este hilo, por favor, es el mayor regalo que me podrían hacer!


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "5.So.n.Trin." (5th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 88 - _Siehe, ich will viel Fischer aussenden_




BWV 93 - _Wer nur den lieben Gott läßt walten_


----------



## Topedelagama (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (24 Jul 2022)

Otra de transcripciones.



La obra original, Obertura de Tannhauser, de Richard Wagner con Karajan al mando. Es una de las oberturas/preludios de Wagner mas famoso. Pone la piel de gallina. Karajan lo borda aqui.

Esta es la transcripcion a piano de un servidor. 



Es una transcripción endiabladamente difícil. Pocos pianistas se atreven, y muchos de los que lo hacen, no consiguen darle el rimo y el ímpetu que la pieza requiere, especialmente en su ultimo tercio, donde es casi sobre humano. Aquí la rusita se defiende, y en un concierto. Muy meritoria su actuación.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "6.So.n.Trin." (6th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 9 - _Es ist das Heil uns kommen her_




BWV 170 - _Vergnügte Ruh', beliebte Seelenlust_


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## arriondas (24 Jul 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Schubert compuso cientos de lied, de los cuales su más popular es el Ave María. Este también es relativamente popular, aunque fuera de los aficionados a la música clásica es desconocido. Esta basado en un poema de Goethe, que cuenta los esfuerzos de un padre y un hijo por huir del temible Rey de las Hadas.
> 
> El video es bueno, con una puesta artística muy interesante.
> 
> ...



Pues Erlkönig es uno de los lieder de Schubert que más me gusta, junto con el ciclo de Winterreise.



Con tu permiso, el poema sinfónico Hungaria:


----------



## Topedelagama (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## palmerita (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Hoy empieza el Festival de Bayreuth 2022 con “Tristan und Isolda”


----------



## palmerita (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Señormerigueder (25 Jul 2022)

¿Quiénes son esos hijoputas de Oxford?
Gracias.


----------



## Señormerigueder (25 Jul 2022)

Dos minutos mágicos. Qué maravilla todo lo que hemos creado...


Otra maravilla creada por el hombre blanco, que delicia escuchar esta pieza interpretada por la mejor guitarrista viva.


----------



## Topedelagama (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues *Erlkönig* es uno de los lieder de Schubert que más me gusta, junto con el ciclo de Winterreise.
> 
> 
> 
> Con tu permiso, el poema sinfónico Hungaria:




A mi me gusta la versión orquestada por Max Reger.



***


----------



## Topedelagama (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

_Aunque oficialmente ha empezado el Festival de Bayreuth, el grueso de las operas es a partir del domingo.
Parsifal y los Maestros Cantores no se representan este año._


----------



## Topedelagama (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "7.So.n.Trin." (7th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 54 - _Widerstehe doch der Sünde_




BWV 107 - _Was willst du dich betrüben_




BWV 186 - _Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht_




BWV 187 - _Es wartet alles auf dich_




BWV Anh 1 - _Geseget ist die Zuversicht_


BWV Anh 209 - _Liebster Gott, vergißt du mich_


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Hoy en Bayreuth la primera parte de la Tetralogía.

Das Rheingold


----------



## Peineto (1 Ago 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Creo que no se ha hablado de esta mujer, Jocelyn Pook.
> 
> Para mí, más que sobresaliente.



La segunda pertenece a la liturgia de la iglesia católica ortodoxa rumana que, por cierto, protestó por el uso de esta melodía sin permiso, según tengo entendido,
Adjunto la letra en rumano y su más que horrible traducción al español.



Zisa Domnului catre ucenicii sai, porunca noua dau voua. Domnului sa ne rugam pentru mila, viata, pacea, sanatatea, mantuirea, cercetarea, lasarea si iertarea pacatelor robilor lui Dumnezeu. Inchinatori, miluitori si binefacatori ai sfantului lacasului acestuia.


El Señor dice a sus discípulos: Os doy un nuevo mandamiento. Roguemos al Señor por la misericordia, la vida, la paz, la salud, la salvación, la investigación, el perdón y el indulto de los pecados de los siervos de Dios. Adoradores, misericordiosos y benefactores del lugar santo de éste.


----------



## Topedelagama (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Hoy, Die Walküre


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (3 Ago 2022)

Otra de mis piezas mas populares. Rapsodia Húngara nº2



Aquí Horowitz se sale. Le da mucho sentimiento a una pieza muy difícil (marca de la casa)

También existe una versión orquestal



Hay quien les gusta más, pero yo me quedo con la original en piano.

Como curiosidad, esta pieza se uso en un cartoon muy famoso de Tom y Jerry. Todo un clásico, donde música y animación se combinan a la perfección.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Hoy en Bayreuth: Siegfried


----------



## Topedelagama (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## parserito (3 Ago 2022)

Esto es música de un videojuego de hace unos años, pero no tiene desperdicio. Un aria preciosa. Espectacular voz, un cello maravilloso y en general una composicion tremenda.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Hoy, Lohengrin


----------



## Topedelagama (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (6 Ago 2022)

Vamos con el gran Schubert, que nos dejó tan pronto.



Schubert destaco en los lied, pero también en música de cámara. Este piano trio es impresionante, pero en el andante se sale. Es una pieza que puede ser muy adictiva, y puede sonar mucho en la cabeza después de haberla escuchado. Avisados quedáis. A Kubrick le gustaba mucho y la uso en uno de sus films.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "8.So.n.Trin." (8th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 45 - _Es ist dir gesagt, Mensch, was gut ist_

BWV 136 - _Erforsche mich, Gott, und erfahre mein Herz_

BWV 178 - _Wo Gott derr Herr nicht bei uns hält_


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Aunque _Rienzi_ no es una "opera Bayreuth" no hay que olvidarla.


----------



## Topedelagama (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Para terminar, hoy representan Tannhäuser.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (8 Ago 2022)

@calopez chinchetazo


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "9.So.n.Trin." (9th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S Bach

BWV 94 - _Was frag ich nach der Welt_




BWV 105 - _Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht_




BWV 168 - _Tue Rechnung! Donnerwort_


----------



## Tiresias (14 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Aunque _Rienzi_ no es una "opera Bayreuth" no hay que olvidarla.



Es una obra maravillosa, de una belleza melódica abrumadora, yo la vi en el 2019 en Berlin en una producción eurotrash total:


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## palmerita (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "10.So.n.Trin." (10th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 46 - _Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgendein Schmerz sei_

BWV 101 - _Nimm von uns Herr, du treuer Gott_

BWV 102 - _Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben!_


----------



## Topedelagama (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## cataubas (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Hindemith: «Mathis der Maler»

Sinfonía




Opera


----------



## Topedelagama (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "11.So.n.Trin." (11th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 113 - _Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut_




BWV 179 - _Siehe zu, daß deine Gottesfurcht nicht Heuchelei sei_




BWV 199 - _Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut_


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Ago 2022)

Estoy escuchando a Mozart 111,


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "12.So.n.Trin." (12th Sunday after Trinity)*


J.S. Bach

BWV 35 - _Geist und Seele wird verwirret_

BWV 69a - _Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele_

BWV 137 - _Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren_


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## usuario161116 (8 Sep 2022)

Op.7 n°3 (G#m)


----------



## usuario161116 (8 Sep 2022)

Ópera HWV 7a


----------



## Harman (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Sep 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "13.So.n.Trin." (13th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 77 - _Du sollt Gott, deinen Herren, Lieben_

BWV 33 - _Allein zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ_

BWV 164 - _Ihr, die ihr euch von Christo nennet_


----------



## usuario161116 (11 Sep 2022)

Op.1 n°24 (A#m)


----------



## Harman (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## usuario161116 (12 Sep 2022)

RV.356 (A#m)


----------



## Harman (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (13 Sep 2022)

Hay poco Wagner en este hilo


----------



## Harman (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## usuario161116 (15 Sep 2022)

RV.705, 1. [9°]


----------



## Harman (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## usuario161116 (16 Sep 2022)

RV.63 (D#m)


----------



## Harman (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## usuario161116 (17 Sep 2022)

Op.4 n°2 RV.279


----------



## Tiresias (17 Sep 2022)

Ahora que empieza la nueva temporada, me gustaría resaltar todo lo bueno que ha tenido la anterior (2021-22), unas cosas las he visto en directo, otras en video. Aquí va la lista por orden de emoción:

1 - Siberia (Giordano) Festival de Bregenz. Absolutamente emocionante, intensidad dramática insuperable, delirio lírico y soberbia puesta en escena, de película.

1.bis - La Dama de Picas (Festival de Baden Baden) Sensacional reunión de cantantes donde destaca Arsen Soghomonyan, una voz absolutamente INCREIBLE.

2 - Götterdämmerung (El Ocaso de los dioses) Teatro Real. No me extraña que a Heras-Casado le hayan llamado para inaugurar el festival de Bayreuth el año que viene con Parsifal. Todo dicho. Brutal, insuperable en los tiempos que estamos.

3 - Don Pasquale (Opera de Hamburgo). No soy belcantista, pero cuando un cantante como Ambrogio Maestri, al que le vi en el Real en aquel Falstaff en 2001, sube a escena, hay que ponerse de rodillas.

4 - L’elisir d’amore (Festival de Orange). Otra de Donizetti, pero aquí en forma superlativa, a destacar el inmenso trabajo de Erwin Schrott como Dulcamara, inmenso. Espectáculo para disfrutar como un enano.

5 - Le Ballet Royal de la Nuit (Teatro Real) Supermegaespectáculo a pesar de ser en versión concierto, que rememora una fastuosa noche donde el Cardenal Mazzarino presenta a Luis XIV como el Rey Sol. Hay versión escenificada en video en internet.

6 - Cendrillon (Massenet) Opera de Paris. Ha nacido una estrella, Tara Erraught. Espectáculo maravilloso.

7 - Madame Butterfly (Opera de Nantes). Ha nacido otra estrella, Karah Son. Fastuosa.

8 - Manon Lescaut (Opera de Montecarlo). Netrebko y su consorte se suben al Olimpo de los cantantes, con la maravillosa ayuda de Pinchas Steinberg.

9 - Turandot (Arena de Verona) Otra vez la Netrebko y su marido revalidando título. Maravilloso espectáculo para verlo en vivo, COMO TODO LO QUE HACEN EN VERONA.

10 - Turandot (Opera de Ginebra) Soberbio espectáculo retrofuturista actualizando el mito.

11 - Un Ballo in Maschera (Festival Verdi de Parma). Amartuvshin Enkhbat, otro cantante increíble, función redonda.

12 - Cuarteto Belcea & Rapahël Merlin (Auditorio Nacional) Nunca se ha escuchado el Quinteto D956 de Schubert de esa manera. Sobrenatural.

Bueno, y muchas, muchas cosas más...


----------



## Harman (18 Sep 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "14.So.n.Trin." (14th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 17 - _Wer Dank opfert, der preiset mich_

BWV 25 - _Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe_

BWV 78 - _Jesu, der du meine Seele_


----------



## Harman (18 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Ahora que empieza la nueva temporada, me gustaría resaltar todo lo bueno que ha tenido la anterior (2021-22), unas cosas las he visto en directo, otras en video. Aquí va la lista por orden de emoción:
> 
> 1 - Siberia (Giordano) Festival de Bregenz. Absolutamente emocionante, intensidad dramática insuperable, delirio lírico y soberbia puesta en escena, de película.
> 
> ...



_Veo que lo ha disfrutado.
Me alegro._


----------



## usuario161116 (18 Sep 2022)

RV.684 (1/2)


----------



## Harman (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Reventao (24 Sep 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Una delicia rusa



Interpretado por Anna Fedorova o por Valentina Litsitsa una pasada


----------



## Tiresias (24 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


>





Harman dijo:


>



El Bruckner de Celibidache es un prodigio absoluto, nada que ver con las demás versiones.


----------



## Harman (25 Sep 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "15.So.n.Trin." (15th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 51 - _Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen!_

BWV 99 - _Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan [II] [II]_

BWV 100 - _Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan [III]_

BWV 138 - _Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz?_


----------



## Harman (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (28 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El Bruckner de Celibidache es un prodigio absoluto, nada que ver con las demás versiones.



Una vez que escuchas las sinfonías de Bruckner dirigidas por Celibidache, las demás versiones te saben a poco, por muy bien interpretadas que estén. La peculiar dirección del rumano, densa, nítida, alargando los _tempi _para que toda nota y sonido contase ( él solía decir:"¿Dónde está la riqueza de la música? Allá donde se pueda percibir el lento. Si yo me doy prisa en un sonido, se pierde el de antes”) , se ajustaba como un guante a las partituras del austriaco. Es algo casi cósmico, y se nota sobremanera en la Octava de Bruckner:


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (28 Sep 2022)

Como diria Morgan Freeman,_ jamas he sabido que demonios cantaba aquella voz búlgara pero me dejaba estremecido cada vez que la escuchaba._
Formaba parte de la BSO de Cosmos.

Una versión mas moderna:


----------



## n_flamel (28 Sep 2022)

usuario161116 dijo:


> RV.684 (1/2)



Este año uno de mis descubrimientos cumbre ha sido profundizar en Alessandrini como director. Muchas de sus grabaciones sobre todo con Sara Mingardo (contralto) son un prodigio absoluto, una compenetración total. Ignoro por completo si tuvieron relación más allá de lo profesional pero es obvio que Alessandrini la dejaba lucirse y disfrutaba con ello. Magia pura.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



A ver si soy capaz de mantenerme más al día de este hilo. 
Últimamente estoy intentando profundizar en el tema de los directores de orquesta. Conozco bien media docena de ellos, Celibidache incluido. Ahora bien algunos se me atragantan o no me dicen nada como Gunter Wand o George Szell. Otros como Fitz Reiner o L. Stokowski me han sorprendido mucho.


----------



## Tiresias (28 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> A ver si soy capaz de mantenerme más al día de este hilo.
> Últimamente estoy intentando profundizar en el tema de los directores de orquesta. Conozco bien media docena de ellos, Celibidache incluido. Ahora bien algunos se me atragantan o no me dicen nada como Gunter Wand o George Szell. Otros como Fitz Reiner o L. Stokowski me han sorprendido mucho.



En France Musique Plus estaban echando hoy un especial Ataúlfo Argenta con multitud de sus grabaciones... un señor director que viviendo sólo 44 años (1913-1958) dejó una herencia descomunal, llena de auténticas joyas.

Los directores que mencionas también tienen muchas joyas, Szell por ejemplo es muy disfrutable.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> En France Musique Plus estaban echando hoy un especial Ataúlfo Argenta con multitud de sus grabaciones... un señor director que viviendo sólo 44 años (1913-1958) dejó una herencia descomunal, llena de auténticas joyas.
> 
> Los directores que mencionas también tienen muchas joyas, Szell por ejemplo es muy disfrutable.



Gracias. Ataúlfo Argenta, le conozco por supuesto, padre además del famoso presentador de Radio Clásica. hay enlace para verlo en diferido?


----------



## n_flamel (28 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una vez que escuchas las sinfonías de Bruckner dirigidas por Celibidache, las demás versiones te saben a poco, por muy bien interpretadas que estén. La peculiar dirección del rumano, densa, nítida, alargando los _tempi _para que toda nota y sonido contase ( él solía decir:"¿Dónde está la riqueza de la música? Allá donde se pueda percibir el lento. Si yo me doy prisa en un sonido, se pierde el de antes”) , se ajustaba como un guante a las partituras del austriaco. Es algo casi cósmico, y se nota sobremanera en la Octava de Bruckner:



Celibidache es un personaje curioso, supongo que sabéis de su afición hacia la filosofía zen y oriental en general. Sobre su estilo, además de lo que dices muy apreciable en Bruckner y en Tchaikovsky tengo un cd donde dirige a Haydn y Mozart y no es lento ni aburrido en absoluto, me sorprendió muchísimo como se adapta a esos compositores, incluso mejor que otros.


----------



## Tiresias (28 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Gracias. Ataúlfo Argenta, le conozco por supuesto, padre además del famoso presentador de Radio Clásica. hay enlace para verlo en diferido?



No te vas a aburrir:









Radio Classique Plus de France Musique | Écouter des œuvres rares


Lancez la radio Classique Plus de France Musique pour écouter en ligne des œuvres rares, intégrales et peu connues, en haute définition et sans pub.




www.radiofrance.fr


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Sep 2022)

Ave Maris Stella. Autor: Rafael Merry del Val


----------



## n_flamel (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (29 Sep 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ave Maris Stella. Autor: Rafael Merry del Val


----------



## Harman (29 Sep 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Michaelis" (Feast of St Michael and All Angels)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 130 - _Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir_

BWV 19 - _Es erhub sich ein Streit_

BWV 50 - _Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft_

BWV 149 - _Man singet mit Freuden vom Sieg_




BWV 219 - _Siehe, es hat uberwunden der Lowe_




BWV=Anh 198 - Concerto [Text Lost]


----------



## Harman (29 Sep 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> En France Musique Plus estaban echando hoy un especial Ataúlfo Argenta con multitud de sus grabaciones... un señor director que viviendo sólo 44 años (1913-1958) dejó una herencia descomunal, llena de auténticas joyas.
> 
> Los directores que mencionas también tienen muchas joyas, Szell por ejemplo es muy disfrutable.



_Una curiosidad de Ataulfo.
Murió en brazos de su amante en lo que se podría decir un “polvo de muerte”. Y creo recordar que fue el el coche pero no estoy seguro. Lo contaba mi padre. El Régimen echo un tupido velo sobre el asunto._


----------



## Tiresias (29 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Una curiosidad de Ataulfo.
> Murió en brazos de su amante en lo que se podría decir un “polvo de muerte”. Y creo recordar que fue el el coche pero no estoy seguro. Lo contaba mi padre. El Régimen echo un tupido velo sobre el asunto._



Efestivamente, tenía como amante a la heredera de Cointreau... y murió axfisiado por CO2 en el coche cuando estaban juntos. Ella sobrevivió.

Da para una buena novela/película.









Ataúlfo Argenta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Topedelagama (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (29 Sep 2022)

Federico JL dijo:


> Vivaldi.



¿No es en Oxford donde están los criminales que crearon la vacuna de mierda basada en un virus de mono que causa trombos?


----------



## Plutarko (30 Sep 2022)

Justo he terminado de ver este.

 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Oct 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "16.So.n.Trin." (16th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 161 - _Komm, du süße Todesstunde_

BWV 95 - _Christus, der ist mein Leben_

BWV 8 - _Liebster Gott, wenn werd ich sterben?_

BWV 27 - _Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende?_


----------



## Topedelagama (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Federico JL (5 Oct 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿No es en Oxford donde están los criminales que crearon la vacuna de mierda basada en un virus de mono que causa trombos?



Sí.


----------



## Harman (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (5 Oct 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



De Couperin particularmente me gusta esta, que espero aprender a tocar un año de estos. Es una de las que selecciono Bach para el famoso cuaderno de Ana Magdalena Bach. 

Versión piano. 


Versión laud


Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Topedelagama (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Winston Smith (5 Oct 2022)

Sonata en Re menor para flauta de pico y bajo continuo de W. Williams, que estoy preparando ahora que he empezado con la flauta en serio. Tocar junto a un clavecinista acompañante con experiencia es una gran oportunidad para mí, el momento de concentrarse en algo al 100% y olvidar la mierda de problemas de la vida aunque solo sea por media hora... No llegaré a tocar tan bien como el flautista del video, claro, pero se intenta


----------



## Harman (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (7 Oct 2022)

Análisis del II mvto de la 3ª sinfonía de Beethoven.


----------



## Plutarko (7 Oct 2022)

Que mania tenia yo en EGB a la puta flauta, pero bien tocada ..... una maravilla


----------



## Harman (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Oct 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "17.So.n.Trin." (17th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 114 - _Ach, lieben Christen, seid getrost_

BWV 148 -_ Bringet dem Herrn Ehre seines Namens_

BWV 47 - _Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden_


----------



## Harman (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Oct 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "18.So.n.Trin." (18th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 96 - _Herr Christ, der einige Gottessohn_

BWV 169 - _Gott soll allein mein Herze haben_


----------



## Harman (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## IsabelloMendaz (17 Oct 2022)

Vivaldi es , sin duda, el mejor compositor de la historia, seguido de Bach.

Ambos penalizados por ser Sacerdotes, en la "musicología" oficial.


----------



## ajenuz (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (19 Oct 2022)

Robert Levin nos enseña el fortepiano de Mozart.


----------



## Harman (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (19 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Robert Levin nos enseñar el fortepiano de Mozart.



(EDITO: las grabaciones son de 2018-2019, aunque se ha publicado este año) La caja de 7 CDs que Robert Levin ha publicado para ECM este año 2022 con ese mismo instrumento, el fortepiano original que fue de Mozart. Me ha parecido MUY interesante la propuesta y la interpretación, le ha cogido el truco al instrumento. Pongo enlace de Spotify que no sé si esto lo admite.


----------



## n_flamel (19 Oct 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



Una consulta, hace años vi en YT una interpretación de un concierto para violín de Mozart en directo en una versión completamente camerística, la solista era una mujer y el conjunto era muy muy pequeño, poquísimos instrumentos. Me gustó mucho pero nunca lo volví a encontrar, no te sonará alguna versión similar??


----------



## Harman (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una consulta, hace años vi en YT una interpretación de un concierto para violín de Mozart en directo en una versión completamente camerística, la solista era una mujer y el conjunto era muy muy pequeño, poquísimos instrumentos. Me gustó mucho pero nunca lo volví a encontrar, no te sonará alguna versión similar??



_No. Lo siento._


----------



## Harman (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (22 Oct 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



Esa obra es una de las cimas de la música occidental. Muy buena versión además.


----------



## Harman (23 Oct 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "19.So.n.Trin." (19th Sunday after Trinity*

J.S. Bach

BWV 47 - _Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden_




BWV 5 - _Wo soll ich fliehen hin?_




BWV 56 - _Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen_


----------



## Harman (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## parserito (26 Oct 2022)

Una de mis tocattas favoritas. Espectacular de principio a fin. Estoy acostumbrado a la version de Gould pero esta está muy bien.


----------



## BarrileteCósmico (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (27 Oct 2022)

Concierto para violín de Mozart nº 5, interpretado en un violín Klotz fabricado en Mittenwald (Baviera) de principios del s. XVIII que fue propiedad de la hermana de Mozart. Se conserva en condiciones casi perfectas desde 1956 en la Internationalen Stiftung Mozarteum, y tiene un sonido curioso, diferente de los actuales violines.


----------



## Harman (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (28 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Concierto para violín de Mozart nº 5, interpretado en un violín Klotz fabricado en Mittenwald (Baviera) de principios del s. XVIII que fue propiedad de la hermana de Mozart. Se conserva en condiciones casi perfectas desde 1956 en la Internationalen Stiftung Mozarteum, y tiene un sonido curioso, diferente de los actuales violines.



Maravilloso, te lo paso a YouTube porque en Spotify se me para y no lo puedo escuchar bien.


----------



## Harman (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (29 Oct 2022)

Charles de Gaulle - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Harman (30 Oct 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "20.So.n.Trin." (20th Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 162 - _Ach! ich sehe, itzt, da ich zur Hochzeit gehe_

BWV 180 - _Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele_

BWV 49 - _Ich geh’ und suche mit Verlangen_


----------



## Topedegama (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Oct 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Reformationsfest" (Feast of the Reformation)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 80 - _Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_

BWV 79 - _Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild_

BWV 192 - _Nun danket alle Gott_




BWV 129 - _Gelobet sei der Herr, mein Gott_


----------



## Topedegama (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (1 Nov 2022)

Ayer escuché este CD. Impresionante. Aunque la mayoría de esas obras de Chopin las hemos oído mil veces el disco es soberbio. Chopin es un compositor bastante maltratado por su popularidad, y pocas veces se encuetra un intérprete que aporte algo novedoso. En este caso Alain Planès intenta reproducir un recital real de Chopin tocando un piano Pleyel de 1836. Hay una compenetración entre intérprete e instrumento increíble.


----------



## Harman (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## algemeine (2 Nov 2022)

Encima Ruso, que mamen bien fuerte.


----------



## Harman (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Nov 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "21.So.n.Trin." (21st Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 109 - _Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben!_

BWV 38 - _Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu Dir_

BWV 98 - _Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan 

BWV 188 - Ich habe meine Zuversicht

_


----------



## Harman (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (9 Nov 2022)

Ayer tuvimos la inmensa suerte de asistir a una función histórica de Aida en el Real con la gran Netrebko.

Un video de la producción, de ella no he encontrado nada relacionado. Y una fotito de los saludos finales 






Aida | Teatro Real


Del 24 de octubre al 14 de noviembre, ópera Aida con música de Giuseppe Verdi. Ópera en cuatro actos basada en el libreto de Antonio Ghislanzoni.




www.teatroreal.es


----------



## Harman (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (12 Nov 2022)

Otro discazo al fortepiano. Florent Albrecht interpreta los nocturnos de John Field (el inventor del género, que influyó mucho en Chopin) en un fortepiano italiano Carlo De Meglio de 1826 de mecánica vienesa en perfecto estado de restauración (en 2004) y como dice alguna crítica en internet: "es un instrumento de timbres suaves, delicados y cálidos y de ataques no abruptos, aunque subsisten los típicos problemas de ruidos del mecanismo y unos agudos sin la riqueza armónica de un piano actual":


----------



## Harman (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Nov 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "22.So.n.Trin." (22nd Sunday after Trinity)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 89 - _Was soll ich aus dir machen, Ephraim?_

BWV 115 - _Mache dich, mein Geist, bereit_

BWV 55 - _Ich armer Mensch, ich Sündenknecht_


----------



## Harman (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (15 Nov 2022)

Marchando una de compositores ignorados por no hacer parte del mundo castellano-español, como los de siempre (Falla, Granados, Rodrigo, etcétera)

Andrés Gaos: Sinfonia nº 2, "En las montañas de Galicia"


----------



## DCLXVI (15 Nov 2022)

Ahora, uno del mundo vasco:

J.M. Usandizaga - Cuarteto sobre temas populares vascos, Op. 31


----------



## DCLXVI (15 Nov 2022)

Y ahora, no podía faltar representando a Catalunya el compositor nacido em Vilanova i la Geltrú, Eduard Toldrá:

Eduard Toldra Vistes al mar 1921


----------



## DCLXVI (15 Nov 2022)

Y a pesar de todo, tampoco olvido a los castellanos, bien harían en cultivar su acervo y no en menospreciar el de los demás:

Antonio José Martínez Palacios (1902-1936): Sinfonía castellana (Castilian Symphony).(1923)

*(El autor fue asesinado por los meapilas alzados en 1936, tan cristianos ellos, malditos sean para siempre...hechos como este me reconcilian con la idea del infierno y la de sus asesinos ardiendo en él eternamente)*


----------



## Harman (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (16 Nov 2022)

Lo habréis puesto ya pero es que me transmite una calma y una alegría este hombre que es algo maravilloso.


----------



## Harman (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (17 Nov 2022)

JS Bach. Cantata BWV51


----------



## Topedegama (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Peineto (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (20 Nov 2022)

Desgarradora interpretación de uno de los últimos lieder de Schubert Der Doppelgänger (El doble) a cargo de Ian Bostridge y el recientemente fallecido Lars Vogt. Bostridge ha optado por un camino muy personal muy alejado de lo que se considera el canon interpretatvodel género liederístico.


----------



## Harman (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (22 Nov 2022)

Purcell. Oda a Santa Cecilia, festividad 22 de noviembre. dúo para 2 bajos.


----------



## Harman (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (25 Nov 2022)

El último movimiento de la útima sonata para piano de Beethoven, sonata nº 32, Op. 111.
Una sonata extrañísima, de solo dos movimientos, este segundo muy difícil de tocar y aún más de escuchar: es una Arietta con cinco variaciones, una de ellas la llamada "variación jazz", la reconoceréis sin dificultad.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

_En el calendario de este año Hoy comienza el Adviento. Otros años podría ser Trinity 24, 25, 26 o 27._

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1. Advent" (1st Sunday in Advent)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 61 - _Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland 




BWV 62 - Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland [II]




BWV 36 - Schwingt freudig euch empor

_


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (29 Nov 2022)

Danzas cubanas (para piano), de Ignacio Cervantes


----------



## Topedegama (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ludlow (30 Nov 2022)

"Historia del soldado" es una obra de cámara de Igor Stravinski sobre un cuento popular ruso de inspiración fáustica que cuenta el infortunio de Joseph, un soldado que de vuelta de permiso a su casa vende su violín al diablo a cambio de un libro con el poder de predecir el futuro.

Es una obra teatral compuesta en 1917 para 3 actores (el soldado, el diablo y un narrador), bailarines y un inédito septeto formado por violín, contrabajo, fagot, corneta, trombón, clarinete y percusión. Fue estrenada en Lausana (Suiza) un año más tarde.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Dic 2022)

Me apunto a este GRAN hilo.


----------



## Topedegama (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (2 Dic 2022)

Sin Harman, este gran hilo, no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## chortinator (2 Dic 2022)

Esta pieza se va a convertir en un clasico, si ya no lo es

Dentro de cuatrociento años tendran a jhon williams y morricone como dos grandes de siglo 20


----------



## Ludlow (2 Dic 2022)

Del músico nacional finlandés, Jean Sibelius, propongo la suite "Karelia", del año 1893. Consta de tres movimientos: Intermezzo, Ballade y Alla Marcia. Por la Radio Kamer Filharmonie dirigida por Michael Schonwandt.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Dic 2022)

Impresionante, sin duda el hombre blanco occidental es capaz de lo mejor del ser humano.


----------



## InKilinaTor (2 Dic 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Esta pieza se va a convertir en un clasico, si ya no lo es
> 
> Dentro de cuatrociento años tendran a jhon williams y morricone como dos grandes de siglo 20



Ya lo eran , lo son y lo seguirán siendo.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Dic 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Esta pieza se va a convertir en un clasico, si ya no lo es
> 
> Dentro de cuatrociento años tendran a jhon williams y morricone como dos grandes de siglo 20



No tanto. El que si lo será es Vangelis.



Que triste.... Conquista del Paraiso.... para dárselo a los negros.


----------



## chortinator (2 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No tanto. El que si lo será es Vangelis.
> 
> 
> 
> Que triste.... Conquista del Paraiso.... para dárselo a los negros.




Tambien vangelis...


----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2022)

Ludlow dijo:


> "Historia del soldado" es una obra de cámara de Igor Stravinski sobre un cuento popular ruso de inspiración fáustica que cuenta el infortunio de Joseph, un soldado que de vuelta de permiso a su casa vende su violín al diablo a cambio de un libro con el poder de predecir el futuro.
> 
> Es una obra teatral compuesta en 1917 para 3 actores (el soldado, el diablo y un narrador), bailarines y un inédito septeto formado por violín, contrabajo, fagot, corneta, trombón, clarinete y percusión. Fue estrenada en Lausana (Suiza) un año más tarde.



Es una maravilla increíble. Una cima.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Dic 2022)

Ludlow dijo:


> "Historia del soldado" es una obra de cámara de Igor Stravinski sobre un cuento popular ruso de inspiración fáustica que cuenta el infortunio de Joseph, un soldado que de vuelta de permiso a su casa vende su violín al diablo a cambio de un libro con el poder de predecir el futuro.
> 
> Es una obra teatral compuesta en 1917 para 3 actores (el soldado, el diablo y un narrador), bailarines y un inédito septeto formado por violín, contrabajo, fagot, corneta, trombón, clarinete y percusión. Fue estrenada en Lausana (Suiza) un año más tarde.



A mi Stravinsky me supera. Lo he intentado, mucha gente dice que es un grande pero a mi no me entra.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> A mi Stravinsky me supera. Lo he intentado, mucha gente dice que es un grande pero a mi no me entra.



¿Has visto La Consagración de la primavera contenida en Fantasía, la peli de Disney?


----------



## Ludlow (3 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> A mi Stravinsky me supera. Lo he intentado, mucha gente dice que es un grande pero a mi no me entra.



Stravinski fue un músico muy inquieto, siempre en constante evolución. El estreno de "La consagración de la primavera" fue un estrepitoso y escandaloso fracaso, con abucheos incluídos. El público no estaba preparado para semejante alarde de modernidad por su experimentación en la tonalidad, la métrica, la orquestación o la armonía. Incluso hoy día después de más de 100 años, a mucha gente, como tú, sigue sin "entrarle". 

Al igual que Picasso, con quien mantuvo una gran amistad, tiene varias "épocas" estilísticas. La segunda, neoclásica, incluye obras como "Pulcinella", mucho más "fáciles" de escuchar, pero siempre con su sello inconfundible.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2022)

Ludlow dijo:


> Stravinski fue un músico muy inquieto, siempre en constante evolución. El estreno de "La consagración de la primavera" fue un estrepitoso y escandaloso fracaso, con abucheos incluídos. El público no estaba preparado para semejante alarde de modernidad por su experimentación en la tonalidad, la métrica, la orquestación o la armonía. Incluso hoy día después de más de 100 años, a mucha gente, como tú, sigue sin "entrarle".
> 
> Al igual que Picasso, con quien mantuvo una gran amistad, tiene varias "épocas" estilísticas. La segunda, neoclásica, incluye obras como "Pulcinella", mucho más "fáciles" de escuchar, pero siempre con su sello inconfundible.



De la Consagración de la primavera una de las mejores versiones, quizá la mejor sea la de Antal Dorati, aunque creo que la grabó dos veces, con Detroit y con Minneápolis, de memoria no sé la mejor; un director injustamente olvidado hoy día. Entiende perfectamente el carácter brutal, primitivo, salvaje, anti-humanista de la obra. Una anti-filosofía. Y por eso es una genialidad porque Stravinsky quiere mostrar algo brutal, pre-civilización, y no puede recurrir a los códigos de la armonía y la belleza clásicos. Hay que olvidarse de la idea de "música" que tenemos y disfrutar del SONIDO, es una experiencia primitiva, casi bestial, animal. Impresionante de principio a fin. Los pelos de punta. (Fijaos en el minuto 6:00 cómo se advierte una precuela de la BSO de Conan el bárbaro de Basil Poledouris)

EDITO: he buscado y es la versión con la orquesta de Minneapolis, aquí la dejo, una inmersión a la locura:


----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2022)

Dejo otra cumbre del siglo XX, la legendaria versión de G. Sinopoli de Pierrot Lunaire de Schoenberg:


----------



## Ludlow (3 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> De la Consagración de la primavera una de las mejores versiones, quizá la mejor sea la de Antal Dorati, aunque creo que la grabó dos veces, con Detroit y con Minneápolis, de memoria no sé la mejor; un director injustamente olvidado hoy día. Entiende perfectamente el carácter brutal, primitivo, salvaje, anti-humanista de la obra. Una anti-filosofía. Y por eso es una genialidad porque Stravinsky quiere mostrar algo brutal, pre-civilización, y no puede recurrir a los códigos de la armonía y la belleza clásicos. Hay que olvidarse de la idea de "música" que tenemos y disfrutar del SONIDO, es una experiencia primitiva, casi bestial, animal. Impresionante de principio a fin. Los pelos de punta. (Fijaos en el minuto 6:00 cómo se advierte una precuela de la BSO de Conan el bárbaro de Basil Poledouris)
> 
> EDITO: he buscado y es la versión con la orquesta de Minneapolis, aquí la dejo, una inmersión a la locura:



Muy bien expresado y muy buena versión, aunque no sé si sabes que a Stravinski no le gustaba ninguna de las numerosas grabaciones que se hicieron de su obra, salvo -claro está- las dirigidas por él mismo (tal era su perfeccionismo y nivel de exigencia) y por Pierre Monteux en los años 40 y 50.

Pero bueno, de lo que no cabe duda es que es una obra adelantadísima a su tiempo, propia de un verdadero genio.




n_flamel dijo:


> Dejo otra cumbre del siglo XX, la legendaria versión de G. Sinopoli de Pierrot Lunaire de Schoenberg:



Otra de las obras cumbre del siglo XX. Aquí la música ya es totalmente atonal (aunque "todavía" no dodecafónica), y utiliza formas y recursos clásicos como el canon, la fuga o el contrapunto. Schönberg, otro artista genial adelantado a su tiempo.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2022)

Una pregunta a ver si me echáis un cable, estaba buscando alguna versión de la 3ª sinfonía de Beethoven Eroica Op. 55 para grupo de cámara o cuarteto, conocéis alguna? A mi me suena haberlo oído hace años tanto la 3ª como la 7ª, debe haber transcripción quizá de Hummel.


----------



## Ludlow (3 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una pregunta a ver si me echáis un cable, estaba buscando alguna versión de la 3ª sinfonía de Beethoven Eroica Op. 55 para grupo de cámara o cuarteto, conocéis alguna? A mi me suena haberlo oído hace años tanto la 3ª como la 7ª, debe haber transcripción quizá de Hummel.



¿La Eroica para grupo de cámara o cuarteto? ¿Qué instrumentos? Supongo que partitura y partes, ¿no?

Si es grabación, en youtube hay algún vídeo.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2022)

Ludlow dijo:


> ¿La Eroica para grupo de cámara o cuarteto? ¿Qué instrumentos? Supongo que partitura y partes, ¿no?
> 
> Si es grabación, en youtube hay algún vídeo.



Partitura y partes no, con el vídeo o mejor el audio me sirve, jeje.
hoy he buscado brevemente en spotify y no encontré nada por eso pregunté. seguiré buscando próximos días.


----------



## Mr.Foster (3 Dic 2022)

*Russlan And Ludmilla* (Overture)

Milkhail Ivanovich Glinka
Orchestra Of Mariinsky Theatre - 
Director Valery Gergiev


----------



## Franz. Liszt (4 Dic 2022)

Estudio Trascental nº 5 de un servidor, Feux Follets



Endiabladamente complicado. Uno de los Estudios Trascendentales más complicados.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2. Advent" (2nd Sunday in Advent)*

JS Bach

BWV 70a - _Wachet! betet! betet! wachet!_


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una pregunta a ver si me echáis un cable, estaba buscando alguna versión de la 3ª sinfonía de Beethoven Eroica Op. 55 para grupo de cámara o cuarteto, conocéis alguna? A mi me suena haberlo oído hace años tanto la 3ª como la 7ª, debe haber transcripción quizá de Hummel.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (5 Dic 2022)

4 Últimas Canciones de Richard Strauss. Me ha gustado mucho esta versión de los 4 últimos Lieder dirigida por Esa-Pekka Salonen con una orquesta contenida y que recuerda a Sibelius, muy lejos de las versiones de Szell y Karajan.


----------



## Topedegama (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Venator (5 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> 4 Últimas Canciones de Richard Strauss. Me ha gustado mucho esta versión de los 4 últimos Lieder dirigida por Esa-Pekka Salonen con una orquesta contenida y que recuerda a Sibelius, muy lejos de las versiones de Szell y Karajan.



No puedo seguir el hilo porque si dejo mi programa de escuchas me disperso, pero estas canciones son un fetiche. Después de tantas grabaciones (dejando aparte la de Jessye Norman con Masur por ser tan lenta) me sigo quedando con la más humana y premonitoria versión de la gran Lucia Popp con Klaus Tenstedt




Aquí con Solti un poco acelerado, es imposible tener más clase cantando e interpretando



Ni ser más pizpi


----------



## n_flamel (5 Dic 2022)

Venator dijo:


> No puedo seguir el hilo porque si dejo mi programa de escuchas me disperso, pero estas canciones son un fetiche. Después de tantas grabaciones (dejando aparte la de Jessye Norman con Masur por ser tan lenta) me sigo quedando con la más humana y premonitoria versión de la gran Lucia Popp con Klaus Tenstedt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No la conocía, gracias. 

Qué es eso de tu programa de escuchas? puedes explicar un poco?


----------



## Venator (5 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No la conocía, gracias.
> 
> Qué es eso de tu programa de escuchas? puedes explicar un poco?



Pues, simplemente que acabo de comprar un porrón de cd's con muchas obras que me interesan y los voy escuchando a lo largo del año con calma, guías de escucha, etc. 

Si lo dejo para seguir lo que ponéis en el hilo no acabo nunca. La vida es corta y el repertorio enorme


----------



## Mr.Foster (5 Dic 2022)

Venator dijo:


> Pues, simplemente que acabo de comprar un porrón de cd's con muchas obras que me interesan y los voy escuchando a lo largo del año con calma, guías de escucha, etc.
> 
> Si lo dejo para seguir lo que ponéis en el hilo no acabo nunca. La vida es corta y el repertorio enorme



Loable manera de emplear el tiempo.
Me congratulo de encontrar personas así.

Por curiosidad y sin animo de ofender,¿ha logrado insuflar en sus amigos o hijos/nietos ese mismo amor por la Gran Música...?
Porque yo sí lo he intentado, pero he sido cruelmente vilipendiado y/o ridiculizado...


----------



## Venator (5 Dic 2022)

Dejo otra pequeña genialidad de Richard Strauss "Morgen" por Arleen Auger



Versión orquestal. Jessye Norman no necesitó a la masonada


----------



## Venator (5 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Loable manera de emplear el tiempo.
> Me congratulo de encontrar personas así.
> 
> Por curiosidad y sin animo de ofender,¿ha logrado insuflar en sus amigos o hijos/nietos ese mismo amor por la Gran Música...?




Pues intento explicarles la grandeza de la música de estos genios, pero es muy difícil desengañar a la gente de sus prejuicios.


----------



## Mr.Foster (6 Dic 2022)

Dicen que Dios se encontraba dedicado a alguno sus Elevados Propósitos cuando, casualmente, escuchó tocar a Janinne...y dejando lo que estaba haciendo...
La escuchó.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (6 Dic 2022)

Robert Schumann, Sinfonía nº 3



A mi juicio una gran sinfonía, que no se valora correctamente, como mucha de la obra del gran Schumann. Ahora que Willow vuelve al candelero, a alguno le sonará a su banda sonora.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (6 Dic 2022)

Dos obras más de Schumann, esta vez de piano




De sus estudios sinfónicos, en concreto la variación 9. Como todas las obras de Schumann, posee una sensibilidad y lirismo especial. Piezas de difícil interpretación, por la dificultad del fraseo.

Esta otra, Des Abends, de sus Fantasiestucke, más conocida.



Romanticismo puro y duro al piano. Poco más se puede decir.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (6 Dic 2022)

Topedegama dijo:


>



Gracias, no lo conocía. Me estoy oyendo el álbum entero. 

Si conoces más compositores de este estilo te agradecería poner más.


----------



## Topedegama (6 Dic 2022)

Yo sigo con mi pasión por el minimalismo, gracias a todos, esto es muy grande.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Dic 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Dos obras más de Schumann, esta vez de piano



Impresionante. Si esa mujer toca todo así no entiendo que no sea más conocida, ni siquiera está ese cd en Spotify, solo veo dos de música libanesa¡! Me ha recordado por momentos a Satie.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (7 Dic 2022)

Llega la magia con el concierto para piano en Sol mayor de Maurice Ravel. En concreto su adagio, el movimiento más conocido del concierto.

Un compositor a mi juicio, algo subestimado. Su Bolero ha hecho más daño que otra cosa. Por si alguien no lo sabe, era medio español.



Esto es canela en rama, directamente.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ludlow (7 Dic 2022)

La obertura _Carnaval romano_, de Berlioz fue pensada como preludio al segundo acto de su ópera _Benvenuto Cellini_, de 1838. Como la misma fue un rotundo fracaso, Berlioz la convirtió varios años más tarde una pieza de concierto independiente, que esta vez sí fue un gran éxito. Es una obra muy colorida y brillante, como no podía ser menos en un gran maestro de la orquestación como Berlioz, que propongo porque, a pesar de ser una obra bastante popular, no había sido posteada aquí. Por la Sinfónica de la WDR dirigida por Jukka-Pekka Saraste.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Dic 2022)

*Khatia Buniatishvili - *

Violon sur le Sable - 

Rachmaninov Concerto n°2 -


----------



## wintermute81 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (10 Dic 2022)

Concierto para piano nº 2 de Prokofiev



Aunque a veces no lo parezca, técnicamente muy complicado. Muchos pianistas lo evitan en su repertorio, y el mismo Prokofiev, virtuoso como pocos, tuvo problemas para tocarlo. Aun así, merece mucho la pena escucharlo.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (11 Dic 2022)

Concierto para piano de Kurt Atterberg



Este compositor no es muy conocido, fuera de su país, Suecia. Además sobre el siempre planeo la sospecha de simpatizante del nazismo. A pesar de todo, tiene joyitas como este impresionante concierto para piano.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Dic 2022)

Qué maravilla


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "3. Advent" (3rd Sunday in Advent)*

JS Bach

BWV 186a - _Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht_




BWV 141 - _Das ist je gewißlich wahr_


----------



## Franz. Liszt (12 Dic 2022)

Au lac de Wallenstadt, un extracto de mis Años de Peregrinaje



Inspirada tras un viaje por Suiza, a orillas del lago Wallenstadt.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (12 Dic 2022)

Jean Sibelius



Concierto para violín y orquesta en re menor. A lo mejor ha salido ya, pero es uno de los mas grandes conciertos para violín.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (13 Dic 2022)

Claude Debussy



Sonata para viola, flauta y harpa.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (13 Dic 2022)

Mozart, concierto para piano en Re menor.



No se si alguien lo ha posteado ya. Seguramente el mejor concierto para piano de Mozart.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Franz. Liszt (14 Dic 2022)

Rautavaara, concierto para piano nº 1. 

Es una obra de bien entrada el siglo XX, por lo que es ya rarita, que no cuadre en todos los gustos. Pero si hace clic en tu mente, es una obra impresionante.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Dic 2022)

Cuando se toca este tema en Argentina es palpable el "odio" del público por lo español...
Idiotas, _ningún pueblo de América ama tanto a España._

LA VERBENA DE LA PALOMA. Seguidillas. T. Bretón.


----------



## Topedegama (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ludlow (15 Dic 2022)

De otro de los grandes entre los grandes compositores del siglo XX como poco, el húngaro Béla Bartók, posteo una de sus obras más conocidas, la _Música para cuerda, percusión y celesta_, del año 1936. Consta de 4 movimientos, lentos los impares y rápidos los pares, y su estructura se basa, como en otras de sus obras, en la proporción aúrea, la serie de Fibonacci y en su particular sistema axial de composición que hace de su música algo absolutamente original. Bartók es un claro ejemplo de que talento y suerte no siempre van unidos. Exiliado huyendo del comunismo y rechazado por la crítica, murió en Nueva York solo y en la miseria.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (16 Dic 2022)

Dvorak, condierto para cello en si menor



Al cello Yo-Yo Ma. Es casi una hora de concierto, pero merece la pena desde el principio.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (16 Dic 2022)

Otra bastante más corta

Debussy, Souvenir du Louvre. La segunda parte de sus Images oubliées.



Una de las piezas que mas debussianas de Debussy.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wotan2021 (16 Dic 2022)

Ludlow dijo:


> De otro de los grandes entre los grandes compositores del siglo XX como poco, el húngaro Béla Bartók, posteo una de sus obras más conocidas, la _Música para cuerda, percusión y celesta_, del año 1936. Consta de 4 movimientos, lentos los impares y rápidos los pares, y su estructura se basa, como en otras de sus obras, en la proporción aúrea, la serie de Fibonacci y en su particular sistema axial de composición que hace de su música algo absolutamente original. Bartók es un claro ejemplo de que talento y suerte no siempre van unidos. Exiliado huyendo del comunismo y rechazado por la crítica, murió en Nueva York solo y en la miseria.



Una de las obras maestras del siglo XX. Para los cinéfilos, el adagio era la banda sonora de algunos de los momentos más inquietantes de El Resplandor.


----------



## Ludlow (16 Dic 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Una de las obras maestras del siglo XX. Para los cinéfilos, el adagio era la banda sonora de algunos de los momentos más inquietantes de El Resplandor.



Sí, _El resplandor_. La música de Bartók suele tener un toque "misterioso" que me alucina. No se puede negar que nació no muy lejos de Transilvania y del castillo del Conde Drácula.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


>



Dunstable, otro gran olvidado.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "4. Advent" (4th Sunday in Advent)*

JS Bach

BWV 132 - _Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn!_




BWV 147a - _Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben_


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2022)

Federico JL dijo:


> Vivaldi.



la música clásica ensalza los sentidos . Va a la corteza cerebral, al intelecto , a lo que nos hace humanos

El reggaeton estimula los instintos primarios, el sexo, la violencia. Conecta al animal primitivo que todos llevamos dentro y desconecta al anterior.


----------



## Topedegama (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Lutheran Church Year
> Dates of "4. Advent" (4th Sunday in Advent)*
> 
> JS Bach
> ...



La BWV 132 la puse en mi canal ayer justamente, por ser Cuarto Domingo de Adviento, muy buena la versión de Suzuki: 

¿Harnoncourt os parece un director adecuado de Bach?


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> La BWV 132 la puse en mi canal ayer justamente, por ser Cuarto Domingo de Adviento, muy buena la versión de Suzuki:
> 
> ¿Harnoncourt os parece un director adecuado de Bach?



_A mi me gusta._


----------



## Topedegama (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

No sé si se habrá hecho mención de este compositor en el hilo, pero sus trabajos para orquesta y coro son de lo más obscuro y tenebroso que jamás haya escuchado- y ya no sólo dentro de la clásica contemporánea-:


----------



## Topedegama (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "1. Weihnachtstag" (Christmas Day)*

J.S. Bach

BWV 63 - _Christen, ätzet diesen Tag_




BWV 91 - _Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ_




BWV 110 - _Unser Mund sei voll Lachens_




BWV 191 - _Gloria in excelsis Deo_




BWV 197a -_ Ehre sei Gott in der Höhe_




BWV 142 - _Uns ist ein Kind Geoboren_




BWV 248 _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## n_flamel (25 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Lutheran Church Year
> Dates of "1. Weihnachtstag" (Christmas Day)*
> 
> J.S. Bach
> ...



Dejo una joya pequeña contenida en el Oratorio de Navidad BWV 248 que has puesto en una versión que me ha gustado más que la de Savall, el breve Coral Wie soll ich dich empfangen:


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2. Weihnachtstag" (2nd Day of Christmas, St Stefanus Day) *


J.S. Bach

BWV 40 - _Dazu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes_




BWV 57 - _Selig ist der Mann_

.


BWV 121 - _Christum wir sollen loben schon_




BWV 248/2 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Dejo una joya pequeña contenida en el Oratorio de Navidad BWV 248 que has puesto en una versión que me ha gustado más que la de Savall, el breve Coral Wie soll ich dich empfangen:



_En los días de Navidad, San Esteban y San Juan (según el ritual luterano) se canta el Oratorio de Navidad, voy a poner 3 versiones. Realmente a cada día de los antes mencionados le toca una parte del oratorio.

Por si le interesa la pagina que consulto es:_





Lutheran Church 2022, including Bach's works for each event


Lutheran Church Year the corresponing Bach's works for each event



www.bach-cantatas.com


----------



## Tagghino (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

*Luthran Church Year
Dates of "3. Weihnachtstag" (3rd Day of Christmas, St John's Day) *


JS Bach

BWV 64 - _Sehet, welch eine Liebe hat uns der Vater erzeiget_




BWV 133 - _Ich freue mich in dir_




BWV 151 - _Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt_




BWV 248 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## Topedegama (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Dic 2022)

Me suscribo al tema y dejo mi granito

Chopin creo que esta infravalorado, sus nocturnas son hiperrelajantes


----------



## Topedegama (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topedegama (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz año y gracias por compartir tan buena música.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

AH, sobre clásicos, no puede faltar motorhead.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz Año para todos Ustedes


*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Neujahr" (New Year's Day)*


JS Bach

BWV 190 - _Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied!_




BWV 41 - _Jesu, nun sei gepreiset_

.


BWV 16 - _Herr Gott, dich loben wir_




BWV 171 - _Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm_

.


BWV 143 - _Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele [II]_




BWV 134a - _Die Zeit, die Tag und Jahre macht_




BWV 248 -_ Weihnachts-Oratorium _


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

_Si en vez de domingo el 1º de año es otro día de la semana la Música habría sido,_


*Luthran Church Year
Dates of "So.n.Weihnachten" (1st Sunday after Christmas Day)*


JS Bach

BWV 152 - _Tritt auf die Glaubensbahn_

.


BWV 122 - _Das neugeborene Kindelein_

.


BWV 28 - _Gottlob! nun geht das Jahr zu Ende_


----------



## Topedegama (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Ene 2023)

Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto in D Major Op. 6 No. 4 -Adagio-


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Topedegama (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## n_flamel (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _En los días de Navidad, San Esteban y San Juan (según el ritual luterano) se canta el Oratorio de Navidad, voy a poner 3 versiones. Realmente a cada día de los antes mencionados le toca una parte del oratorio.
> 
> Por si le interesa la pagina que consulto es:_
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Suelo consultar Kareol, más por las letras; Bach Cantatas también a veces. 

Tengo que mirarlo pero el Oratorio de Navidad son 6 Cantatas verdad? o es que también se incluyen las de año nuevo.


----------



## n_flamel (3 Ene 2023)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto in D Major Op. 6 No. 4 -Adagio-



Pues justamente el Op. 6 nº 8 de Corelli es el "Christmas concerto", aquí en transcripción para flauta en vez de violín.



Os dejo mi canal de Telegram por si alguno quiere pasarse, a ver si funciona pegar el enlace: Euterpe


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Suelo consultar Kareol, más por las letras; Bach Cantatas también a veces.
> 
> Tengo que mirarlo pero el Oratorio de Navidad son 6 Cantatas verdad? o es que también se incluyen las de año nuevo.



_Si son 6 cantatas,

1ª. El primer día de las fiestas de Navidad
2ª. En el segundo día de la fiesta de Navidad
3ª. En el tercer día de la fiesta de Navidad
4ª. El día de Año Nuevo (Fiesta de la Circuncisión del Señor)
5ª. El domingo después de Año Nuevo
6ª. En la fiesta de la Epifanía (tradicionalmente, el 6 de enero)

Este año se interpreta antes la 6ª que la 5ª._


----------



## Topedegama (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Ludlow (5 Ene 2023)

Partita no. 2 BWV de Bach, por Martha Argerich. Una interpretación maravillosamente apabullante de una más que madura Argerich (casi 70 tacos la contemplan en esta grabación). Un sonido, un gusto, una expresión, una técnica y una memoria que sobrepasan lo meramente humano.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "Epiphanias" (Epiphany)*

JS Bach

BWV 65 - _Sie Werden aus Saba alle kommen_




BWV 123 - _Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen_




BWV 248/6 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium

_


----------



## Topedegama (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

Ludlow dijo:


> Partita no. 2 BWV de Bach, por Martha Argerich. Una interpretación maravillosamente apabullante de una más que madura Argerich (casi 70 tacos la contemplan en esta grabación). Un sonido, un gusto, una expresión, una técnica y una memoria que sobrepasan lo meramente humano.



Cuanto mas escucho a Arherich mas me gusta, con su edad es la puta diosa del piano. He escuchado muchas interpretaciones de muchas obras pero las de Argerich siempre me llegan al alma. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## duncan (6 Ene 2023)

Barroco puro y duro:


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 2:22 PM)




----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 2:37 PM)

*Lutheran Church Year
Dates of "2.So.n.Weihn." (Sunday after New Year, 2nd Sunday after Christmas)*

JS Bach

BWV 153 - _Schau, lieber Gott, wie meine Feind_

BWV 58 - _Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid [II]_




BWV 248/5 - _Weihnachts-Oratorium_


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:10 PM)




----------



## Topedegama (Lunes a la(s) 8:41 PM)




----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:04 PM)




----------



## Topedegama (Martes a la(s) 10:10 PM)




----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 2:28 PM)

_Don Carlo - Verdi - Versión de Paris en francés_


----------



## Topedegama (Miércoles a la(s) 6:30 PM)




----------



## Topedegama (Miércoles a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _Don Carlo - Verdi - Versión de Paris en francés_


----------



## n_flamel (Miércoles a la(s) 7:55 PM)




----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:05 PM)




----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Topedegama dijo:


>



_Es por este dúo que descubrí Don Carlos.
Lo escuche en un CD de novedades discografías de una revista de música inglesa hará unos 25 años. Era una versión de Alagna en francés. Luego me compre las 2 versiones, la francesa y la italiana con Bergonzi._


----------



## n_flamel (Ayer a la(s) 5:08 PM)

Topedegama dijo:


>



Al margen de cuestiones musicales, probablemente una de las cimas de la Leyenda Negra antiespañola. Como se ve, viene de lejos el truco de los izquierdistas de ideologizarlo/politizarlo todo.


----------



## Topedegama (Ayer a la(s) 6:13 PM)




----------

